# [Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 4



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Xbox One/Windows 10 PC*

*Release:* 2.10.2018 (29.9.2018 Ultimate Edition)

*Offizielle Ankündigung:* Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 E3 Announce

*Editionen:* Forza Motorsport - Pre-Order Forza Horizon 4 Now!

*Forza Horizon 4 Fact Sheet June 2018:* Dropbox - Forza-Horizon-4_Fact-Sheet_E3-20182.odt

*4K Screenshots:* Galerie: Forza Horizon 4 - abload.de






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOwc0TVzOao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA4XbDE-tJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGl00hItvbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbststurm (11. Juni 2018)

Ich weis nicht wie viele Stunden ich schon in Forza Horizon 3 verbracht hab aber alle Autos hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht in meiner Garage freigeschaltet^^ 

Hoffe Teil 4 wird so gut wie es im Trailer rüber kommt, dann werde ich mit Teil 4 auch lange meinen Spaß haben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juni 2018)

Wenn es gut optimiert ist und wirklich so gut wie im Trailer dargestellt ist, ist es gekauft.


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2018)

Das ist ja klasse. Dann kommen dieses Jahr mal wieder echt super Spiele raus 
FH3 fand ich total klasse.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Juni 2018)

Direkt im Laufe der nächsten Wochen vorbestellen 

Bis dahin wird The Crew 2 locker ausreichen, mal sehen wann da der Pre Load startet.


----------



## manimani89 (11. Juni 2018)

300 stunden bei fh3 oben. freue mich drauf  spielt sohn, bruder und halbbruder auch deswegen


----------



## DARPA (11. Juni 2018)

Großbritannien als Location finde ich spannend. Bietet die Möglichkeit für viel Abwechslung.

Zocke aktuell hin und wieder TT Isle of Man (wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist, um im real life zu fahren ^^) und es macht so Bock durch britische Dörfer und die kleinen Landstraßen zu heizen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe das dieses mal die Karte einen Tick größer ist, als in Teil 3.


----------



## Bert2007 (11. Juni 2018)

freue mich auch schon sehr, wobei japan auch eine top karte geworden wäre. dann beim nächsten teil...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe es tat sich was bei den Drivataren. Die werden gefühlt bei jeden neuen Teil schlechter statt besser.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Juni 2018)

Japan wäre echt episch gewesen, aber bis jetzt sieht alles sehr ansprechend und abwechslungsreich aus.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dieses mal die Karte einen Tick größer ist, als in Teil 3.



Selbe Größe sagte Ralph Fulton in der Präsentation.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Juni 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Selbe Größe sagte Ralph Fulton in der Präsentation.



Hoffentlich diesesmal aber mehr Straße und nicht so viel Wald wo man eh nicht langfahren kann / will - weil zu viele Bäume.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2018)

Ich finde super das die Expansions nun in der Ultimate mit drin sind 

Quelle das verlinkte Facts Sheet...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liMp6ImlB7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSonii (11. Juni 2018)

Sieht super aus, Forza Horizon 3 fand ich großartig und hab ich bis Motorsport 7 kam durchgehend gezockt.
Hoffentlich ist es diesmal von Anfang an optimiert, dann steht einem Hit nichts mehr im wege


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2018)

Update der Editionen in Post 1.


----------



## Stormado (12. Juni 2018)

Habe jetzt die Videos nicht gesehen. Aber weiß man was von der Größe der Karte?

FH3 fand ich schon sehr gut als Spiel, vor allem, was die Autos angeht. Aber mir ist die Karte einfach viel zu klein. Daher war für mich bereits nach gut 50 Stunden die Luft raus, obwohl ich noch gefühlt 1.000 Rennen bzw. Events vor mir habe.
Hier finde ich halt die Map von The Crew bzw. dem Nachfolger sehr gut. Da kann man wirklich lange fahren.

Ansonsten mag ich diesen blöden Linksverkehr irgendwie nicht ^^ Aber gut, man kommt schon irgendwie damit klar.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2018)

Post 14 das Video ist sehr informativ und auch Teil 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kpx6Ym7Ci_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Größe wie H3...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juni 2018)

Ob die Map Größe was mit der Xbox zu tun hat? Vielleicht schafft es die Engine mit der vorhandenen Hardware nicht eine größere Map flüssig (4k 60 fps) darzustellen? Finde eigentlich auch das FH 3 zu klein war. Schon nach kurzer Zeit war man überall, kannte jede "Rennstrecke".


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2018)

4K 60fps gibts nicht auf der One X... Entweder 4K oder 1080p 60fps...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juni 2018)

FM 7 läuft doch in 4k 60 fps auf der X. Dachte daher FH 4 schafft das auch.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Juni 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> FM 7 läuft doch in 4k 60 fps auf der X. Dachte daher FH 4 schafft das auch.



Vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Xbox One XX


----------



## Stormado (12. Juni 2018)

Naja, da die Karte wieder so Mini sein soll, werde ich mir das Spiel nicht zu Beginn holen, sondern erst wenn es noch 15 EUR oder so kostet. Das ist es mir dann einfach nicht wert, auch wenn die unzähligen Autos etc. toll sind.

The Crew 2 wird mich auf jeden Fall lange fesseln, das weiß ich jetzt schon!


----------



## Ion (12. Juni 2018)

Das mit der gleichen Größe geht mMn vollkommen in Ordnung. Die Welt ist abwechslungsreich und nicht zu groß, dass es schon langweilig wird (siehe z. B. The Crew).
FH3 war einfach spaßig ohne Ende und da gibts eigentlich keinen Grund etwas an der Formel zu verändern. Ich nehme allerdings gerne neue Radiosender, bessere Grafik und Sound natürlich gerne mit! 
Freue mich sehr auf das Spiel. Derzeit werden so viel geile Spiele angekündigt


----------



## Stormado (12. Juni 2018)

Für mich ist es eben genau andersrum. Die kleine Karte war bzw. ist in FH3 so klein, dass ich nach kurzer Zeit alles kenne. Auch die Strecken ähneln sich da teilweise schon sehr. Dazu kommt, dass ich gerne einfach durch die Welt fahre und "cruise". Das geht bei einer solch kleinen Karte aber nicht wirklich.

Ich meine, selbst in TDU2 hatte ich zwei Karten, die größer waren. Bei The Crew 2 ist das nochmals angestiegen. Entsprechend ist das - für mich persönlich - das "perfekte" Spiel. Vor allem, da man nun auch Boote und Flugzeuge hat. Das bringt noch ein wenig mehr Abwechslung rein 

So richtig perfekt wäre ein FH für mich eben dann, wenn die Karte so wie in The Crew ist. Was jetzt im neuen Teil gut ist, ist, dass man nicht nur die "tollen" Welten wie die USA oder Australien nimmt, sondern eben mal Großbritannien. Gerne darf es auch mal ein Deutschland geben oder wie weiter oben geschrieben Japan!


----------



## Zuriko (12. Juni 2018)

Day One Kauf für mich, Forza Horizon ist einfach konkurrenzlos gut!

Aber ich hoffe doch dass es noch einige Verbesserungen gibt, ein 60fps Modus - auch wenn dieser "nur" in 1080p ist, ist schon mal richtig nett!

Aber es gibt durchaus Kritikpunkte oder Stellen um nachzubessern:

- Eine grosse Garage um alle Autos bestaunen zu können bzw. diese so anzuordnen wie es mir passt.
- Bei der Fahrzeugauswahl eine Übersicht welches Tuning genau drauf ist, also ob das Ding für Drift, Drag, Offroad, Racing oder Allround ausgelegt wurde.  Ich habe von einem Modell z.b 4 Stück, jedes mit einem anderen Set-Up. Im Moment löse ich dies mit unterschiedlichen Lackierungen, aber es ist dennoch unübersichtlich bei vielen Fahrzeugen!
- Alternativ zum Punkt oben, die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeug zu beschriften (Nicht auf der Karosserie, sondern neben dem Modell), dann kann ich selber Drift, Drag etc. hineinschreiben.
- Online Drag Racing ohne diesen doofen Zeit Vorteil für unterklassige Fahrzeuge. Macht einfach keinen Sinn wenn einer nur dank schlechter Reifen eine C Karre mit krassem Motor hat und dann davonzieht.
- Drift Rennen/Events - Habe einige Kollegen die vorwiegend driften, aber es gibt dafür keine Events, nur diese Strecken Abschnitte.
- Online-Rennen wo Berührungen grundsätzlich zu Zeitstrafen führen. Z.b wenn mir jemand in den Hintern fährt oder mich absichtlich von der Strecke schubst, hatte da schon richtige Wutanfälle bei manchen Kindern. Natürlich optional, es gibt auch Rennen da ist ein wenig Crash-Derby ganz lustig und sinnvoll.
- In Online Meisterschaften sollten die tatsächliche Platzierung in jedem Rennen mehr zählen als die Punkte. Es gibt Leute die fahren extra auf dem letzten Rang oder dort wo Platz ist und driften sich dann einfach zum Punkt-Sieg.
- Geilere Scheunenfunde, oft sind dies langweilige Oldtimer welche sich nicht aus der Garage entfernen lassen.
- Schnellverkauf für alle Fahrzeuge, auch wenn es nur wenige Tausender dafür gibt.
- Das Auktionshaus sollte eine bessere Performance haben und es wäre schön wenn man nicht immer neu Filtern müsste bei der Suche.
- Elektrofahrzeuge mit mehr Tuning Möglichkeiten. Der Tesla ist zwar nett, aber für fast kein Rennen zu gebrauchen, obwohl Elektro zumindest bei den Drag Rennen eigentlich gut abgehen müsste.

Das sind Dinge die mir gerade in den Sinn gekommen sind. Aber auch ohne nur einen dieser Punkte zu verbessern, wird FH4 sicher ein tolles Spiel mit einigen Neuerungen werden.


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. Juni 2018)

FH3 fand ich so öde wegen der stinklangweiligen Map. Richtiger Fehlkauf.


----------



## pitbull3090 (12. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie FH4 wird. Das Setting sieht gut aus. eine etwas größere Map würde ich mir tatsächlich auch wünschen. es muss ja nicht so krass sein wie bei The Crew aber FH3 fand ich etwas klein. Ich habe dort sehr schnell alle entdeckt gehabt. Aber dennoch sehr viel Spaß gehabt dort. Sind zwar glaube ich nur 150h aber das ist vollkommen ok.  Ich hoffe halt nur das es nicht wieder ein DLC Massaker wird. Bei FH3 hatte ich das Glück günstig an die Ultimate Edition zu kommen. 

Weiterhin würde ich mir echt mal Strafen für unfaires fahren wünschen. Kann dafür ja getrennte Lobbys geben. Ich liebe es halt auf so einer Open World saubere Rennen zu fahren. Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen Streckeneditor? Also eigene Strecken auf der Map erstellen. Das fände ich ja super geil.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2018)

Siehe Post 1 unter Editionen... 

Soweit aktuell bekannt wird es das gleiche an Inhalten geben wie bei H3. Die gleiche Anzahl an Car Packs zu den Editionen, 42 Wagen im Car Pass und 2 Erweiterungen. Die Erweiterungen sind allerdings dieses Mal schon in der Ultimate enthalten und die Wagen des Car Passes kommen nun wöchentlich (2) statt monatlich (7).




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> FM 7 läuft doch in 4k 60 fps auf der X. Dachte daher FH 4 schafft das auch.



Große Map mit 3D Bäumen und dynamischem Wetter+Jahreszeiten statt kleiner Kurse mit eingeschränktem Wetter und Baümen aus Fototapete


----------



## Galford (12. Juni 2018)

Zuriko schrieb:


> - Drift Rennen/Events - Habe einige Kollegen die vorwiegend driften, aber es gibt dafür keine Events, nur diese Strecken Abschnitte.




Und ich wäre mehr als nur froh, wenn mir Drift-Events auch weiterhin in der Kampagne erspart bleiben würden. Man kann auch in Forza Motorsport 7 Drift-Events fahren, die sind aber komplett aus der Karriere draußen. Wenn man das in FH4 ähnlich handhaben könnte, wäre ich nicht gegen Drift Rennen. Ansonsten können sie Drift-Rennen gerne NFS, The Crew und Co. überlassen.
Und bevor es heißt, ich müsse das ja nicht spielen - doch wenn ich die Kampagne komplett durchspielen will, muss ich es, zumindest wenn es fester Bestandteil der Kampagne sein sollte.

Mir ist lieber, ein Spiel hat ein klares Konzept und eine klare Identität. Aber gut, wenn FH die eierlegen Vollmilchsau sein soll, dann können sie auch noch gleich Polizeiverfolgungsjagden einbauen - verpflichtend zum Weiterkommen in der Kampagne! 



Edit 24.04.2021: Habe nach über 2,5 Jahren die maximale Stufe erreicht:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/media/fh4-10-2999-24042021-1758-jpg.1100405/


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2018)

Forza hat seit jeher eine starke Drift Community mit sogar eigenem Bereich im Forum genau wie die Tuner und Lackierer. Es gehört einfach dazu, Turn10 ist das bewusst und so wird es auch bei Horizon 4 sein. Vor allem im Hinblick auf das Formula D Car Pack und die kommenden Änderungen für Drift Setup, Physik für Forza 7 und Horizon 4.


----------



## Isrian (12. Juni 2018)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie viele Stunden ich schon in Forza Horizon 3 verbracht hab aber alle Autos hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht in meiner Garage freigeschaltet^^
> 
> Hoffe Teil 4 wird so gut wie es im Trailer rüber kommt, dann werde ich mit Teil 4 auch lange meinen Spaß haben.



Bei FH3 hab ich auch noch nicht alle Fahrzeuge zusammen, muss noch so ca. 15-20 kaufen, aber das sind zumeist die teuren Schlitten in der Autoshow. Habs auch nur bis Stufe 925 oder so gebracht. Mal schauen, bis Oktober sind ja noch ein paar Tage um den Stern und die fehlenden Fahrzeuge zu holen. 



Stormado schrieb:


> Naja, da die Karte wieder so Mini sein soll, werde ich mir das Spiel nicht zu Beginn holen, sondern erst wenn es noch 15 EUR oder so kostet. Das ist es mir dann einfach nicht wert, auch wenn die unzähligen Autos etc. toll sind.
> 
> The Crew 2 wird mich auf jeden Fall lange fesseln, das weiß ich jetzt schon!



Wie lange willst da warten, 4 Jahre? Die Standard Edition von FH3 kostet immer noch 30€ trotz Angebot grade.



Galford schrieb:


> Und ich wäre mehr als nur froh, wenn mir Drift-Events auch weiterhin in der Kampagne erspart bleiben würden. Man kann auch in Forza Motorsport 7 Drift-Events fahren, die sind aber komplett aus der Karriere draußen. Wenn man das in FH4 ähnlich handhaben könnte, wäre ich nicht gegen Drift Rennen. Ansonsten können sie Drift-Rennen gerne NFS, The Crew und Co. überlassen.
> Und bevor es heißt, ich müsse das ja nicht spielen - doch wenn ich die Kampagne komplett durchspielen will, muss ich es, zumindest wenn es fester Bestandteil der Kampagne sein sollte.
> 
> Mir ist lieber, ein Spiel hat ein klares Konzept und eine klare Identität. Aber gut, wenn FH die eierlegen Vollmilchsau sein soll, dann können sie auch noch gleich Polizeiverfolgungsjagden einbauen - verpflichtend zum Weiterkommen in der Kampagne! ​



Ausser ein paar Löffellisten in Driftzonen wüsste ich jetzt keine Veranstaltung, wo man driften muss.


----------



## Zuriko (12. Juni 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Und ich wäre mehr als nur froh, wenn mir Drift-Events auch weiterhin in der Kampagne erspart bleiben würden. Man kann auch in Forza Motorsport 7 Drift-Events fahren, die sind aber komplett aus der Karriere draußen. Wenn man das in FH4 ähnlich handhaben könnte, wäre ich nicht gegen Drift Rennen. Ansonsten können sie Drift-Rennen gerne NFS, The Crew und Co. überlassen.
> Und bevor es heißt, ich müsse das ja nicht spielen - doch wenn ich die Kampagne komplett durchspielen will, muss ich es, zumindest wenn es fester Bestandteil der Kampagne sein sollte.
> 
> Mir ist lieber, ein Spiel hat ein klares Konzept und eine klare Identität. Aber gut, wenn FH die eierlegen Vollmilchsau sein soll, dann können sie auch noch gleich Polizeiverfolgungsjagden einbauen - verpflichtend zum Weiterkommen in der Kampagne! ​



Solo brauche ich auch keine Drift Events, aber für die Community beim Online-Zocken wären Drift Events doch eine Bereicherung. Da driften einige Stundenlang auf diesem einen Parkplatz in der Stadt, das macht ja auch nicht auf ewig Spass.
Ich bin ja selber nicht mal ein Drift Fan, aber es wäre toll wenn dieses Sub-Genre des Motorsports etwas mehr Beachtung finden würde im Spiel, denn die hervorragende Steuerung in Forza erlaubt ja allem Anschein nach tolles Driften.


----------



## Galford (12. Juni 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ausser ein paar Löffellisten in Driftzonen wüsste ich jetzt keine Veranstaltung, wo man driften muss.



Es geht aber nicht um FH3, sondern um FH4. Genau das ist doch der Punkt, dass ich in FH3 eben KEINE Drift-Events bestreiten muss (bzw. mit Ausnahmen), und ich froh bin, wenn das in FH4 so bleibt. Du brauchst mich  wirklich nicht darüber Aufklären, was in FH3 ist und was nicht. 

Und mir ist egal, ob Forza eine starke Drift Community hat oder nicht. In Forza Motorsport 7 und FH3 waren Drift-Rennen kein Bestandteil der Kampagne, was ja scheinbar dann der Drift-Community trotzdem nicht zu stark geschadet hat. Außerhalb der Kampagne könne die Driften so lange sie wollen.




Zuriko schrieb:


> Solo brauche ich auch keine Drift Events, aber für die Community beim Online-Zocken wären Drift Events doch eine Bereicherung.




Da hab ich auch gar kein Problem damit. Deshalb habe ich ja immer wieder die Kampagne (Karriere) angesprochen. Und ich schrieb ja auch, dass ich nicht gegen Drift-Rennen wäre, wenn man es wie in Forza Motorsport 7 handhaben würde, wo sie auch nicht Teil der Karriere sind.




Herbststurm schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie viele Stunden ich schon in Forza Horizon 3 verbracht hab aber alle Autos hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht in meiner Garage freigeschaltet^^




Das 550 Auto-Limit in Forza Horizon 3 wurde leider zum Problem für mich (und auch für viele andere). Dazu haben natürlich auch die Car-Packs und Erweiterungen beigetragen. Ich hatte mal von jedem Auto 1 Exemplar. Aber es gibt eben so einige Autos, die man (fast) ausschließlich über Forzathons bekommt, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich halt diese Autos 2x, 3x, 4x oder 5x in der Garage habe (und auch haben wollte), und dafür andere Autos, überteuert in das Auktionshaus gestellt habe, um diese dort "zwischenzuparken". Aber die Realität ist natürlich, dass ich diese Autos nie wieder im Aktionshaus abholen werde - und manche der Autos wurden ja sogar gekauft.​​


----------



## Stormado (12. Juni 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Wie lange willst da warten, 4 Jahre? Die Standard Edition von FH3 kostet immer noch 30€ trotz Angebot grade..



Wenn's nach 4 Jahren immer noch so viel kostet, dann warte ich entweder weiter oder lasse es ganz bleiben. So einfach ist das. FH4 ist zum Glück für mich persönlich kein Pflichtkauf


----------



## zobl93 (12. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen 
meint ihr, dass ein Gaming Notebook mit einer GTX1060 (6Gb VRAM) für Forza Horizon 4 reicht?
oder soll es doch eher eine 1070er sein?
Bin gerade auf der Suche und FH4 und The Crew2 müssen sehr gut darauf laufen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juni 2018)

Das kann dir niemand sagen da das Spiel nicht draußen ist. Und ich denke das bei FH die CPU auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat.


----------



## pitbull3090 (13. Juni 2018)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> meint ihr, dass ein Gaming Notebook mit einer GTX1060 (6Gb VRAM) für Forza Horizon 4 reicht?
> oder soll es doch eher eine 1070er sein?
> Bin gerade auf der Suche und FH4 und The Crew2 müssen sehr gut darauf laufen




Das kommt ja auch ganz auf deine Ansprüche und auf die Auflösung an. Ich ziehe einfach mal den Vergleich mit FH3. Wenn ich das auf 4K mit meiner 480 spiele. kann ich die 30 FPS locker halten. Aber für 60 reicht es dann nicht. Habe meist so zwischen 40-50 FPS (je nach Umgebung schwankend). Aber unter die 30 FPS Marke falle ich nicht. In 1440P läuft es bei mir immer mit 60 FPS. Ich schätze mal, dass FH4 von den Ansprüchen nochmal höher werden wird. Besonders solltest du auch mit auf die CPU achten. Die kann bei den Forza Teilen sehr schnell zum Flaschenhals werden.


----------



## FarChri (13. Juni 2018)

Wäre schön wenn sich auch mal was am Tuning ändert / neues hinzugefügt wird. Da ist *gefüllt* in keinem FM oder FH etwas passiert.

Endlich mal verschiedene Turbo Lader (nicht nur Single oder Bi-Turbo), verschiedene Auspuffanlagen, Breitbau (nicht nur bei ein paar Fahrzeugen), Interieur, mehr Motor swaps ...
Oder auch Prüfstandsabstiummung wie früher in NFS (nur eben moderner, mit mehr Möglichkeiten). Es gibt soviel Potenzial und es ändert sich für meinen Geschmack zu wenig.

Bei jedem Teil habe ich das Gefühl, dass es nur neue Events gibt und natürlich der Fuhrpark überarbeitet wird. Das ist mir persönlich aber dann doch zu wenig um für die Super Ultra Deluxe Version € 100 oder mehr auszugeben.

Wenn ich jetzt noch lese, dass die Jahreszeiten sich ändern... Ich hoffe das kann man offline auch selbst konfigurieren. 

Noch ein Punkt der mich extrem stört: Mit Straßenfahrzeugen Offroad zu fahren. Bei FH3 sogar ein Lambo der direkt am Strand einen Drift hinlegt... Muss das wirklich sein? Gefällt das wirklich den Spielern? Ich gehen jetzt nur von mir aus - ich hasse es.

Wenn ich in FH4 nun sogar mit Hypercars 350 km/h auf schneebedeckten Straßen Rennen fahren soll, dann ist das für mich kein cooles Feature, sondern einfach nur extrem nervig. Etwas mehr Realismus würde der Serie gut tun (von mir aus auch optional zuschaltbar).

Vermutlich werde ich es wieder kaufen, weil es leider keine entsprechende Konkurrenz gibt, welche die von mir genannten Dinge besser macht (zumindest kenne ich keine), aber besonders große Vorfreude herrscht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juni 2018)

Ich bin schon gespannt wie groß der Download ausfallen wird. Auch die knapp 100 GB wie bei FH 7 oder mehr oder weniger...
Fakt ist, egal wie toll das Spiel wird, es ist Forza Horizon, da kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen, gekauft wird es erst wenn ich wirklich mein FTTH habe. Vorher tu ich mir wirklich keine Downloads mehr an.


----------



## Stormado (13. Juni 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie groß der Download ausfallen wird. Auch die knapp 100 GB wie bei FH 7 oder mehr oder weniger...
> Fakt ist, egal wie toll das Spiel wird, es ist Forza Horizon, da kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen, gekauft wird es erst wenn ich wirklich mein FTTH habe. Vorher tu ich mir wirklich keine Downloads mehr an.



Welche DL-Rate hast du denn bitteschön? Bei meiner 100K-Leitung brauche ich 2-3 Stunden, dann ist das Ding durch. Da brauche ich kein FTTH


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juni 2018)

6 Mbit/s DSL und bei guten Wetter/schlechter LTE Auslastung nochmal 14 Mbit/s also insgesamt maximal 20 Mbit/s mit DSL Hybrid. Die 20 erreiche ich aber so gut wie nie. Beim FH 7 Download waren es sogar oft unter 6 Mbit/s. Und nein, so was macht wirklich keinen Spaß mehr. 
FTTH ist im kommen, seit gestern ist schon mal das Lehrrohr im Zimmer, fehlt "nur" noch das Kabel, der Hausübergabe Punkt und der Router. Das alles wird sich aber vermutlich noch bis ende des Jahres hinziehen. 
Dann aber 200 Mbit/s, mehr bietet mein Anbieter leider noch nicht an.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2018)

FORZA HORIZON 4 - Das Festival, keine richtigen Carpacks, Scheunenfunde, die Autos, neuer Untergrund





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Khn0osBakZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2018)

Videos für beste Qualität downloaden: Forza Horizon 4 - Gamersyde


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QAXGjGqkQA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juni 2018)

How McLaren's new hypercar became Forza Horizon 4's hero car


Making the McLaren Senna in Forza Horizon 4 - IGN First - IGN


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHI9exO260w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSe-0sD0Is8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (27. Juni 2018)

Das wird für mich nach Divinity 2 "das" nächste Spiel. Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4 - Seasons Change Everything | Summer*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2d7CqmUHPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4 - Seasons Change Everything | Autumn*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WCMyxxAUP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTOT4eeaBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

Wenn nur der blöde Windows Store nicht wäre -.-

Meint ihr, man kann zum Release zuschlagen? Bei Forza Horizon 3 und Forza 7 lief es ja erst Monate nach Release einigermaßen auf dem PC.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2018)

Ja der Windows Store nervt mich auch. Aber da muß man leider durch. Müsste mein Windows neu machen, aber dann auch wieder Forza 7 runterladen (weil man die Daten ja nicht sichern kann) und deshalb wird das so weit rausgeschoben bis mein Internet schnell ist. 

Das FH 3 und FM7 erst Monate nach Relaese gut laufen sehe ich anders. FM 7 lief bei mir bei Release ohne Probleme, jetzt hingegen nicht mehr, ich habe immer wieder alle 1-2 min Framedrops runter auf 20-30 fps, dann muß ich ins Menü gehen wieder zurück auf die Strecke, dann läuft es wieder 1-2 min mit 60 fps. Dann wieder runter... So macht es gar keinen Spaß mehr. 
FH3 lief auch bei mir Anfangs ohne Probleme. Wie es jetzt inzwischen ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja der Windows Store nervt mich auch. Aber da muß man leider durch. Müsste mein Windows neu machen, aber dann auch wieder Forza 7 runterladen (weil man die Daten ja nicht sichern kann) und deshalb wird das so weit rausgeschoben bis mein Internet schnell ist.
> 
> Das FH 3 und FM7 erst Monate nach Relaese gut laufen sehe ich anders. FM 7 lief bei mir bei Release ohne Probleme, jetzt hingegen nicht mehr, ich habe immer wieder alle 1-2 min Framedrops runter auf 20-30 fps, dann muß ich ins Menü gehen wieder zurück auf die Strecke, dann läuft es wieder 1-2 min mit 60 fps. Dann wieder runter... So macht es gar keinen Spaß mehr.
> FH3 lief auch bei mir Anfangs ohne Probleme. Wie es jetzt inzwischen ist weis ich nicht.



FM7 lief bei mir nach dem Release v.a. wegen dem Komplikationen mit Xbox Anmeldung und Windows Konto kaum und dafür läuft es jetzt bestens.
FH3 hatte ich nie für PC, aber da habe ich etliche BEschwerden gelesen, dass es Probleme mit der PC Version gab.

Und das Heruterladen von FM7 war grausam. Mehrmals mehrere 100GB, weil der Windows Store immer wieder unterbrochen hat und man den Download damals auf einmal durchführen musste.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung wegen den Performance Problemen in F7 aber ich hab mit meinem Treiber vom Februar keine. 391.01


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2018)

Ich weis nicht ob es am Treiber liegt, das zieht sich bei mir schon etwas länger mit den Problemen, aktuell habe ich den 398.36 drauf. Auch da habe ich mit meiner Bambusleitung keine Lust ständig neue Treiber runter zu laden, die sind ja auch inzwischen über 400 MB groß


----------



## Stormado (23. Juli 2018)

Ich werde hier definitiv warten bis das Game günstiger wird.

Mittlerweile hat man ja fast eine vollständige Karte gesehen und die ist - wie es auch vorher schon angekündigt war - sehr klein. Dennoch interessiert mich dieses "UK" mit den vier Jahreszeiten sehr. Nun, bis zum Kauf habe ich ja noch Zeit. The Crew 2, das neue Tomb Raider oder Metro werden mich eine ganze Weile beschäftigen


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2018)

Dann warte mal bis 1 Jahr nach Release ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Kann man die Windos Store Keys auch woanders kaufen? Die Spiele sind bei Amazon und im Store selbst immer viel zu teuer.
Selbst die Standardversion von FH3 kostet immer noch 50€ und die Standard Version von FH4 kostet 70€.
Die spinnen doch.


----------



## Stormado (23. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube das geht nicht. Zumindest hatte ich es mal bei FH3 oder auf AoEE probiert, aber nichts gefunden.

Finde es auch übertrieben, dass die Spiele teilweise nach mehreren Jahren immer noch so teuer sind. Aber das wird wohl auch weiterhin so sein, siehe z.B. GTA V, aktuelle CoD's usw. Hier müsste man entweder in den sauren Apfel beißen oder auf eine Rabattaktion warten.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Ich glaube das geht nicht. Zumindest hatte ich es mal bei FH3 oder auf AoEE probiert, aber nichts gefunden.
> 
> Finde es auch übertrieben, dass die Spiele teilweise nach mehreren Jahren immer noch so teuer sind. Aber das wird wohl auch weiterhin so sein, siehe z.B. GTA V, aktuelle CoD's usw. Hier müsste man entweder in den sauren Apfel beißen oder auf eine Rabattaktion warten.



Mist. Somit ist es klar, warum die Preise so hoch sind und selbst nach Jahren noch so hoch sind. Wenn man sie nur über den Store oder Amazon beziehen kann, gibt es keinerlei Konkurrenz.
100€ für die Ultimate 
Forza 7 Ultimate habe ich mir damals nur gekauft, weil ich einen 30€ Gutschein hatte.


----------



## Isrian (23. Juli 2018)

Sind halt Konsolenspiele. Und wenn du dir nen Key in irgend nen Store kaufst, kann es gut sein, das er region lock, xbox only oder gar schon auf einen account, der dir geliefert wird, registriert ist.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2018)

Damit kann man auch mal den beliebten 30 Jahre Account Bann von MS kassieren. 

Ich versteh diese Preisdiskussionen eh nie zumal die Game Preise sich in 20 Jahren nicht wirklich gesteigert haben, der Arbeitsaufwand an Spielen stieg aber um ein vielfaches. Monster Truck Madness 2 hat 1998 120 DM gekostet und hatte lächerlichen Umfang an Content im Vergleich zu heute.

Für die Forza Games würde ich auch das dopplete zahlen bei dem Umfang den sie bieten.

Wem die Games das Geld nicht wert sind der findet sicher woanders ein passendes Game für sich


----------



## blautemple (23. Juli 2018)

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit über ausländische Stores zu kaufen, aber mehr will ich dazu auch nciht sagen. Einfach mal googlen


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Damit kann man auch mal den beliebten 30 Jahre Account Bann von MS kassieren.
> 
> Ich versteh diese Preisdiskussionen eh nie zumal die Game Preise sich in 20 Jahren nicht wirklich gesteigert haben, der Arbeitsaufwand an Spielen stieg aber um ein vielfaches. Monster Truck Madness 2 hat 1998 120 DM gekostet und hatte lächerlichen Umfang an Content im Vergleich zu heute.
> 
> ...



Also kein Spiel hat früher fast 200 DM gekostet.
Früher gab es eine Version, die hat funktioniert und war vollständig und das für ca. 120DM.

Die Standard kostet 69,99€ (ca. 140DM)
Die Deluxe kostet 89,99€ (ca. 180DM)
Die Ultimate kostet 99,99€ (ca. 200DM)

Natürlich werden die Spiele heutzutage aufwändiger, dafür laufen manche Spiele aber erst Monate nach dem Release so, wie sie sollten.

Forza Horizon mag noch riesigen Umfang bieten, aber wo bietet FM7 denn mehr Umfang als andere Spiele? Weil es 1.000.000 Autos gibt, von denen man letztendlich nicht einmal die Hälfte nutzt 
Ich habe nichts gegen die normalen Preise (bis 69,99€) aber gerade bei den Microsoft Spielen merkt man, wie ordentlich zugelangt wird.
Andere Spiele liegen unter 50€ und sind genauso gut.


Naja, egal. FH 4 werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch holen. Ich warte aber erst einmal, ob alles funktioniert.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2018)

_"__Ich habe nichts gegen die normalen Preise (bis 69,99€)"_

Und genau das kostet Forza auch lol

Alles andere ist Bonus und wer den nicht will bleibt eben bei der Standard Version


----------



## Isrian (23. Juli 2018)

Ich werd mir die ultimate holen. Hab ich bei H3 auch schon gemacht. Und da war es nen Spontankauf, weil ein Arbeitskollege mir ein Youtube Video gezeigt hatte. Hab den Kauf auch nicht bereut.


----------



## Stormado (24. Juli 2018)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es einem das Geld wert ist. Ich zahle für FH4 keine 70 EUR und mehr. Wenn es mal die Hälfte kostet - gerne.
Bei TC2 war es anders, da habe ich gerne 90 EUR für die Goldedition ausgegeben.

Ansonsten gucke ich aber natürlich gerne mal nach dem günstigeren Preis. Bei Steam geht das ja oftmals auch recht gut. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Spiel dort teilweise vier Jahre veröffentlicht ist, aber teilweise noch zum Vollpreis zu bekommen ist. Das sehe ich dann persönlich nicht ein.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Ansonsten gucke ich aber natürlich gerne mal nach dem günstigeren Preis. Bei Steam geht das ja oftmals auch recht gut. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Spiel dort teilweise vier Jahre veröffentlicht ist, aber teilweise noch zum Vollpreis zu bekommen ist. Das sehe ich dann persönlich nicht ein.



Bei Steam ist das kein Problem, bei Microsoft Spielen ist der Preis selbst nach Jahren noch extrem hoch.
Steam hat aber auch eben Konkurrenz durch die Key Seller, aber die Windows Spiele Keys bekommt man ja sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt wurde muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es einem das Geld wert ist. Ich zahle für FH4 keine 70 EUR und mehr. Wenn es mal die Hälfte kostet - gerne.
> Bei TC2 war es anders, da habe ich gerne 90 EUR für die Goldedition ausgegeben.



Das hatte ich mir genau anders herum überlegt da die TC2 Gold keinen Inhalt für 90 bietet ausser 3 Tage früher zocken, 2 Wagen und früher Zugriff auf DLC die eh für alle Gratis sind. Da bietet mir die Ultimate von H4 ein vielfaches für 100


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2018)

Spielt jemand Horizon mit dem Lenkrad? Geht das oder ist es dafür zu arcadig?
Wenn ja, wie spielen sich die Offroad Rennen mit Lenkrad?

Edit: Und gibts schon irgendwo die Systemanforderungen? Ich konnte noch nichts finden.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2018)

Es spielen Leute sogar NfS mit Wheel da geht Horizon schon lange.

Die Sytemanforderungen werden in Post 1 auftauchen sobald bekannt.


----------



## huenni87 (24. Juli 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich werd mir die ultimate holen. Hab ich bei H3 auch schon gemacht. Und da war es nen Spontankauf, weil ein Arbeitskollege mir ein Youtube Video gezeigt hatte. Hab den Kauf auch nicht bereut.



Also ich hole mir diesmal auch die Ultimate. Bei FH3 habe ich, weil es mein erstes FH war, die normale Version geholt und das habe ich sozusagen teuer bezahlt. Ich hatte riesen Spaß mit dem Spiel und freue mich auf Teil 4. Allerdings habe ich locker 130-150€ für FH3 mit allen DLC ausgegeben. Diesmal nehme ich dann einfach für 99€ die Ultimate. Die Preise für die DLC finde ich insgesamt aber auch etwas zu übertrieben.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4 - Seasons Change Everything | Winter*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEdrvTKcDaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2018)

Stichpunkte zum Stream: Forza Horizon 4: General Pre-Release News & Discussion | Page 22


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die Landschaft von FH4 wesentlich ansprechender finde, als die aus FH3.


----------



## Stormado (25. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt. Es muss ja nicht immer was tropisches sein. Da hatten wir bereits genug mit TDU 1 und TDU 2, TC1 und TC2 haben auch mehr als genug tropisches inklusive Wüste und FH3 ist ja auch so.

Von daher tut eine Landschaft in gemäßigter Zone mal gut. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass man vielleicht mal einen neuen Open-World-Racer mal in Deutschland spielen lässt. Selbstverständlich in der Größe vom tatsächlichen Deutschland. Dafür würde ich mir auch eine 4 TB SSD anschaffen


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> eine 4 TB SSD anschaffen



Setz dich doch in dein Auto und fahr durch Deutschland 
Für den Preis einer 4TB SSD kommst du schon sehr weit


----------



## Stormado (26. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Setz dich doch in dein Auto und fahr durch Deutschland
> Für den Preis einer 4TB SSD kommst du schon sehr weit



Habe kein Auto. Hier in Ludwigsburg genügt mir der Bus 

Außerdem kann ich mir meine Traumautos wie den Audi R8 oder einen Pagani leider nicht leisten. Entsprechend muss ich auf solche Rennspiele ausweichen


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4 - Seasons Change Everything | Spring*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-48iz6RTly8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B4C4RD! (19. August 2018)

Moin,

Was meint Ihr, schafft mein System in FH oder sogar in 4k an FPS

Xeon 5672 NonOc
12Gb Ram laufen alle auf 1333MHz
GTX970 Gaming G1 4Gb

Angeschloßen an 'nem Samsung U28E590D sprich 'nem 4K-Monitor.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2018)

Der knappe Speicher der 970 wird wohl für böse Ruckler sorgen da ständig voll.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. August 2018)

Lade dir die FH3 Demo runter, wenn die bei dir dann flüssig in 4k läuft, dann auch FH4.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2018)

Bleibt die Frage ob die Demo gleichermaßen ein Performance Update erhalten hat wie das Game... Glaube ich iwie nicht.


----------



## B4C4RD! (19. August 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Lade dir die FH3 Demo runter, wenn die bei dir dann flüssig in 4k läuft, dann auch FH4.



Ich Spiel H3 in FHD, 4K laeuft zwar auch aber nur mit 15 bis max. 27FPS  

Dann wird FH4 wohl "nur" in FHD gespielt, auch kein Beinbruch. Wenn's von der Performance her wie FH3 in FHD laeuft bin Ich zufrieden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. August 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob die Demo gleichermaßen ein Performance Update erhalten hat wie das Game... Glaube ich iwie nicht.


Weis ich natürlich nicht. Aber da es ja wieder die selbe Engine ist ist die Chance sehr groß das die Performance bei den Spielen ziemlich gleich ist.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2018)

Neue Infos zur PC-Version: 4K-Support, FOV-Slider, 60-FPS-Optimierung


Forza Horizon 4 - Neue Infos zur PC-Version: 4K-Support, FOV-Slider, 60-FPS-Optimierung - GameStar


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2018)

Ich drück ganz fest die Daumen, dass man aus den Anfangsproblemen von Forza Horizon 3, Win10 usw. gelernt hat. 
Hoffentlich ist die Performance von Anfang an nicht schlechter als FH3 aktuell.


----------



## claster17 (23. August 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 60-FPS-Optimierung



Ich vermute, dass die CPU diesmal weniger gefordert wird, da sonst die Konsolen nicht auf 60 FPS kommen würden.
Hoffentlich läuft es wie FH3 die meiste Zeit mit 90+ FPS.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-CeHg0uIQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. August 2018)

Soll weniger Hardware brauchen als FH3. Finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so toll. FH3 lief ja schon super (bei mir), ich hätte es lieber die hätten noch mehr die Grafik aufgebort.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2018)

*?*

Die Engine wurde weiter optimiert und kein Grafik Downgrade vorgenommen... Nicht umsonst sieht es nochmals deutlich besser aus und es wurden auch neue Effekte hinzugefügt wie man eindrucksvoll in den Streams zu den Jahreszeiten zig mal präsentiert bekam


----------



## Isrian (28. August 2018)

Fehlt nur noch RTX on! xD


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. August 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *?*
> 
> Die Engine wurde weiter optimiert und kein Grafik Downgrade vorgenommen... Nicht umsonst sieht es nochmals deutlich besser aus und es wurden auch neue Effekte hinzugefügt wie man eindrucksvoll in den Streams zu den Jahreszeiten zig mal präsentiert bekam


Es ist ja die selbe Engine wie in Forza 7. Wenn ich Forza 7 problemlos in 4k Ultra, Auflösungskalierung 200% flüssig spielen kann, bedeutet das schon das man Grafisch viel viel viel mehr machen könnte. 
Wenn jetzt FH 4 noch weniger Hardware wie FH 3 braucht, das wenn ich mich nicht irre weniger Hardware wie FM7 braucht, ist das ein schlechter Witz. 

Was mich bei FM 7 extrem stört, Pop ups und ein ziemlich krasses LOD bei den Gegner Fahrzeugen, weis aber nicht ob das in FH3 auch so ist, habe es nicht installiert.


----------



## ak1504 (1. September 2018)

Forza Horizon 4: Systemanforderungen bleiben gleich und sinken

Forza Horizon 4: Systemanforderungen bleiben gleich und sinken - ComputerBase


----------



## Galford (12. September 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt, tue ich mir schwer was zur Demo zu sagen, weil eigentlich alles so ist, wie ich es mir dieses Mal erwartet habe. Die Performance passt, und das Spiel sieht sehr, sehr gut aus.

Gut, eine kleine Enttäuschung gibt es doch, wobei ich mir wohl zu viel erwartet habe. Im Einführungsevent wechseln die Jahreszeiten nicht in der Engine bzw. während dem eigentlichen Spiel, sondern es werden Videos (30 Frames) eingespielt. Aber gut, ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum ich mir was anders erwartet habe.

Die Ultimate Edition war eh schon vorbestellt, also ändert sich für mich, auch hier nichts.

Das die Demo keinen Spielfortschritt speichert ist wohl normal (wobei es auch Sinn macht). Ich hab die Forza Horizon 3 Demo nicht gespielt, deshalb war ich nicht ganz darauf vorbereitet. Aber gut, so viel werde ich die Demo allerdings auch nicht spielen. Das Hauptspiel ist ja nicht mehr weit weg.


----------



## claster17 (12. September 2018)

Fahrphysik scheint der von FH3 zu ähneln, obwohl ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, dass das Heck leichter ausbricht. Das kann aber auch an den nicht eingestellten Fahrzeugen liegen.

Und ein weiteres Mal gibts es keine Spracheinstellungen, sodass man sich erneut über die Windows-Einstellungen behelfen muss.


----------



## huenni87 (13. September 2018)

Habe die Demo gestern auch ausführlich gespielt. Auch um zu sehen ob das Game ordentlich läuft. Die Performance ist auch echt top. Hoffentlich läuft die Vollversion genauso gut. Allerdings muss ich sagen das sich die Optik auch groß nicht geändert hat. Es gibt ein paar Details die schicker sind. Aber der Wow Effekt blieb jetzt eher aus. Nicht falsch verstehen, die Grafik ist Top, nur eben nicht viel besser als Horizon 3.

Insgesamt fühlt man sich recht schnell heimisch. Die Menüs wurden überarbeitet und sehen anders aus, aber im Kern ist vieles gleich geblieben. Die Fahrphysik fühlt sich auch gut an. Wie auch bei Horizon 3 eine gute Mischung aus Arcade mit einer Prise Realismus. Leider scheint es dadurch aber auch wieder so zu sein, das Allradler wieder Overpowered sind.

Habe auch mein Lenkrad mal angeschlossen. Das T300RS wurde sofort als solches erkannt und funktioniert sofort. Allerdings ist das Force Feedback viel zu lasch. Ich kam in Horizon 3 schon nicht mit Lenkrad klar, das wird in Horizon 4 auch so sein. Dafür gibt einem die Lenkung zu wenig Feedback.

Insgesamt aber ein Lob für eine solch umfangreiche Demo. Ist ja nichts selbstverständliches.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. September 2018)

Forza Horizon 4 läuft deutlich besser auf meinem System als Horizon 3. Kann problemlos auf 1440P, mit Hohen Settings meine 60FPS erreichen, wohingegen Horizon 3 gar nicht über 40FPS kommen wollte.


----------



## Ion (14. September 2018)

Als ich hier von der Demo gelesen habe, habe ich mich direkt drauf gestürzt. 160Mbit Leitung angeschmissen und gib ihm.
Das Spiel ist genau das was ich erwartet habe: Wundervoll.
Wunderschöne Grafik, der Soundtrack ist wie gewohnt allerbeste Qualität, das Fahrgefühl geschmeidig, genau wie im Vorgänger und der Spaßfaktor ist von der ersten Sekunde an gegeben.

Dazu absolut keine Ruckler oder Abstürze oder was weiß ich, dauer 60FPS unter max. Details und WQHD - *so *stelle ich mir eine gelungene Demo vor!


----------



## Cruach (15. September 2018)

Hab mir die Demo auch geladen und macht echt Spaß. Bin echt am überlegen ob ich es mir kaufen soll. Habs mit Tastatur gespielt, mit Controller wird es vermutlich noch mehr Spaß machen, oder? 

PS: Ein Lenkrad ist mir zu aufwendig.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. September 2018)

Die Demo ist TOP.

Meiner Meinung nach können sich andere eine Scheibe hiervon abschneiden - so sollte eine Demo sein  !


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2018)

Ein Gamepad sollte man schon verwenden wie ich finde. Damit lässt sich halt die Lenkung/Gas und Bremse schon deutlich besser bedienen als mit Tastatur wo es ja nur an oder aus gibt. Da die Forza Spiele (Motorsport und Horizon) ja primär für die Xbox gemacht werden, da die Hauptsteuerung das Gamepad ist, sind auch die Spiele dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. September 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ein Gamepad sollte man schon verwenden wie ich finde. Damit lässt sich halt die Lenkung/Gas und Bremse schon deutlich besser bedienen als mit Tastatur wo es ja nur an oder aus gibt. Da die Forza Spiele (Motorsport und Horizon) ja primär für die Xbox gemacht werden, da die Hauptsteuerung das Gamepad ist, sind auch die Spiele dafür ausgelegt.



Was ?
Es gibt Menschen die zocken mit Maus / Tastatur solche Games ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2018)

Ja und, optimal ist das aber nicht. Wäre eine Digitale Steuerung im Auto toll, dann hätten es die Auto Hersteller auch schon lange eingeführt.


----------



## Isrian (16. September 2018)

Hab gestern Abend auch die Demo mal ausprobiert. In 3440x1440 bei max Details schaff ich mit meinen System (i7 6700k und GTX 1070) im Schnitt 50 FPS. Heute morgen mal Horizon 3 angeschmissen, da ist es in etwa genauso.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Heute morgen mal Horizon 3 angeschmissen, da ist es in etwa genauso.



Also auf meiner Mühle läuft Forza Horizon 3 bei 1440p schlechter als Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## Isrian (16. September 2018)

Muss zugeben, das ich aber auch nicht grade durch lagcity bei 3 gefahren bin, sondern einfach mal ausserhalb eines Rennens durch Byron Bay und den angrenzenden Dschungel gefahren bin. Bei 4 hab ich auch ein wenig die Landschaft begutachtet.

Naja, nächsten Monat kommt ne neue Grafikkarte, dann sollte es eh alles egal sein.


----------



## huenni87 (17. September 2018)

Also ich habe nach der Demo auch Teil 3 nochmal angeschmissen. Der läuft in niedrigeren Einstellungen immer noch schlechter als die Demo von Teil 4. In Teil 3 komme ich kaum mal auf 60fps. In der Stadt sind es zwischen 30 und 40.

Ich bin gespannt wie Teil 4 in Edinburgh laufen wird. Ich denke da gehen die FPS nochmal etwas runter.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. September 2018)

Ich habe "damals" schon zu Forza Horizon 3 meine GPU getauscht, wenn mir die Performance in Forza Horizon 4 nicht reicht, werde ich mir wohl wieder eine neue GPU kaufen, da das Spiel für mich einer der wenigen Spiele ist, das ich genießen will ohne Probleme. 

Ich habe Jahrelang auf eine PC-Version gewartet, und wollte mir nie eine Xbox dafür kaufen, da vergingen schon einige Jahre, und das möchte ich mir nicht durch zu schlechte Hardware kaputt machen. Forza war schon damals in meinen jüngeren Jahren einfach Das SPIEL.


----------



## Galford (18. September 2018)

Der Pre-Load der PC Version ist 63,8 (63,7) Gb groß. Bin gerade noch am downloaden. Wenn der Download nicht automatisch startet, müsst ihr die installierten Platzhalter zuvor de-installieren (Apps & Features) und dann wieder im Store das Spiel installieren.

Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "Pre-loading is officially live for #ForzaHorizon4 in advance of early access on Sept. 28 and global launch on Oct. 2!… https://t.co/jg8bK1Vpy4"


----------



## Dwayn_E (18. September 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich habe "damals" schon zu Forza Horizon 3 meine GPU getauscht, wenn mir die Performance in Forza Horizon 4 nicht reicht, werde ich mir wohl wieder eine neue GPU kaufen



läuft des game bei dir plötzlich nich mehr mit 60 fps in 1440p oder was



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Forza Horizon 4 läuft deutlich besser auf meinem System als Horizon 3. Kann problemlos auf 1440P, mit Hohen Settings meine 60FPS erreichen, wohingegen Horizon 3 gar nicht über 40FPS kommen wollte.


----------



## huenni87 (18. September 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Der Pre-Load der PC Version ist 63,8 (63,7) Gb groß. Bin gerade noch am downloaden. Wenn der Download nicht automatisch startet, müsst ihr die installierten Platzhalter zuvor de-installieren (Apps & Features) und dann wieder im Store das Spiel installieren.
> 
> Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "Pre-loading is officially live for #ForzaHorizon4 in advance of early access on Sept. 28 and global launch on Oct. 2!… https://t.co/jg8bK1Vpy4"



Also war die Demo am Ende vermutlich doch "nur" so groß, weil theoretisch die ganze Map geladen wurde. Auch wenn man sie nicht komplett befahren kann. Hatte echt schon gedacht die Vollversion kommt bei über 100GB raus.


----------



## Cruach (19. September 2018)

Nach dem Spielen der Demo werde ich mir wohl die Ultimate-Edition holen! 

Ich dachte ja ein Lenkrad ist nichts für mich. Tja, nach Konsum diverser Youtube-Videos bin ich wohl leider auf den Geschmack gekommen. Um zu testen wie mir das ganze liegt dachte ich für den Anfang an eine recht kostengünstige Lösung und wollte fragen was ihr davon haltet:

Thrustmaster TMX Force Feedback PRO: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Playseat Challenge Schwarz: Playstation 2: Amazon.de: Games


Für den Einstieg wohl ausreichend, oder?


Sollte mich das Fahren mit Lenkrad wirklich so richtig anfixen hätte ich das auf der Wunschliste:

CSL Elite Lenkrad Advanced Pack fuer Xbox One & PC


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2018)

Ich hab ja noch ein Fanatec Clubsport Wheel mit "Lenkradständer" rum stehen.

Schreib mich einfach mal per PM an, bei Interesse. Da ich es kaum noch nutze, meist als Kleiderständer findet sich da sicher eine Lösung.

Wenn du natürlich gleich auf die Elite Variante wechseln möchtest, ignorier mein Einsteiger Setup einfach.


----------



## FarChri (20. September 2018)

Also ich spiele ja hauptsächlich AC, R3E,... mit Wheel, aber gerade bei Forza Horizon habe ich das nur einmal getestet und war davon überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Gerade weil man ja immer wieder Tunings, Feinabstimmungen,... macht, war mir die Bedienung mit dem Controller lieber. Nachdem es ja auch nur Arcade ist, macht das mit dem Controller auch Spass und geht gut von der Hand. 

Keine Ahnung ob sich die Bedienung was das betrifft schon verbessert hat, aber ich sag mal so, nur für FH macht das meiner Meinung nach nicht viel Sinn. Wenns um FM oder vielleicht sogar Simulationen geht, dann schon eher / dann absolut.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das jedenfalls mal wo antesten. Nicht das du dann enttäuscht bist und nur unnötig Geld verbrannt hast.


----------



## huenni87 (20. September 2018)

FarChri schrieb:


> Also ich spiele ja hauptsächlich AC, R3E,... mit Wheel, aber gerade bei Forza Horizon habe ich das nur einmal getestet und war davon überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Gerade weil man ja immer wieder Tunings, Feinabstimmungen,... macht, war mir die Bedienung mit dem Controller lieber. Nachdem es ja auch nur Arcade ist, macht das mit dem Controller auch Spass und geht gut von der Hand.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob sich die Bedienung was das betrifft schon verbessert hat, aber ich sag mal so, nur für FH macht das meiner Meinung nach nicht viel Sinn. Wenns um FM oder vielleicht sogar Simulationen geht, dann schon eher / dann absolut.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich das jedenfalls mal wo antesten. Nicht das du dann enttäuscht bist und nur unnötig Geld verbrannt hast.



Ich hatte mein T300RS mit der Demo von FH4 in Verwendung. Insgesamt geht das schon ganz gut. In den Menüs kommt man auch ganz gut klar, da die Menüs eh für Controllersteuerung ausgelegt sind.

Allerdings ist das Fahrgefühl sehr schwammig und das Force Feedback viel zu lasch. Man spürt kaum wenn ein Auto ausbricht und im Drift Gegenlenken vermittelt gar kein richtiges Gefühl um die entsprechenden Lenkpunkte zu finden. Ich werde daher FH4 wie auch schon Teil 3 mit dem Xbox Pad spielen.


----------



## FarChri (20. September 2018)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein T300RS mit der Demo von FH4 in Verwendung. Insgesamt geht das schon ganz gut. In den Menüs kommt man auch ganz gut klar, da die Menüs eh für Controllersteuerung ausgelegt sind.
> 
> Allerdings ist das Fahrgefühl sehr schwammig und das Force Feedback viel zu lasch. Man spürt kaum wenn ein Auto ausbricht und im Drift Gegenlenken vermittelt gar kein richtiges Gefühl um die entsprechenden Lenkpunkte zu finden. Ich werde daher FH4 wie auch schon Teil 3 mit dem Xbox Pad spielen.



Alles klar. Habe selbst ein T300 GTE und somit kann man davon ausgehen, dass hier das FFB gleich gut / schlecht funktioniert.

Wie gesagt, mir komplett egal. Fahre das sowieso mit Controller lieber. Wenn FH mehr Richtung Sim ausgelegt wäre, dann würde ich aber sicher auch mein Wheel verwenden. Fahr komischerweise in FH auch fast immer mit der Aussenansicht, was ich sonst nirgends mache...


----------



## Cruach (20. September 2018)

Ok, das macht es mir jetzt nicht gerade leichter.  Wo das mit dem Lenkrad sooo spaßig ausgesehen hat!


----------



## huenni87 (20. September 2018)

FarChri schrieb:


> Alles klar. Habe selbst ein T300 GTE und somit kann man davon ausgehen, dass hier das FFB gleich gut / schlecht funktioniert.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir komplett egal. Fahre das sowieso mit Controller lieber. Wenn FH mehr Richtung Sim ausgelegt wäre, dann würde ich aber sicher auch mein Wheel verwenden. Fahr komischerweise in FH auch fast immer mit der Aussenansicht, was ich sonst nirgends mache...



Geht mir auch so. Sonst komme ich in der Außenperspektive nicht klar. Bei Horizon geht das aber überraschend gut.  



Cruach schrieb:


> Ok, das macht es mir jetzt nicht gerade leichter.  Wo das mit dem Lenkrad sooo spaßig ausgesehen hat!



Ich denke je nach dem was man an eine Lenkradsteuerung für Ansprüche hat geht auch Horizon mit Lenkrad ganz gut klar. Nur man sollte eben nicht so ein Gefühl wie bei den üblichen Sims erwarten. Wenn du die Chance hast es mal zu testen, dann nur zu.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. September 2018)

Ich persönlich fand Forza Horizon 3 mit Lenkrad schrecklich.  Für mich bleibt das einfach ein Controller Spiel, alleine für Forza würde ich mir kein 600€ Lenkrad anschaffen. Würde man noch Assetto Corsa, und diverse andere Simulatoren spielen, könnte man sich das überlegen. Dort lohnt es sich auch!


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2018)

*Demo Update*


FH4 Demo Release Notes [Updated: September 21st, 2018] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Stormado (24. September 2018)

Habe mir gestern nun auch mal die Demo runtergeladen und angefangen zu spielen.

Die Karte gefällt mir äußerst gut. Endlich mal nicht nur dauer Tropen, sondern gemäßigtes Klima. Auch, dass Mauern durchaus zerstört werden können, gefällt mir ein wenig  Allerdings ist das System das Gleiche wie bei FH3 - abgesehen von der kleinen Karte. Daher werde ich definitiv nicht den Vollpreis zahlen, weil ich jetzt schon weiß, dass ich maximal 30-40 Stunden spielen werde, ehe mir der Spaß vergeht. Da sind mir bis zu 100 EUR einfach zu viel.


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2018)

69€ kostet das Game, alles andere ist Bonus. Oder 9,99/Monat mit Game Pass.


----------



## Stormado (24. September 2018)

Richtig, aber auch 69 EUR sind mir zu viel.

Hauptspiel für 30 EUR, mit allem drum und dran 50 EUR. Das werde ich ausgeben. Muss halt ein wenig für warten, aber ist halt so


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. September 2018)

Da kannst du aber lange warten.


----------



## Stormado (24. September 2018)

Jap, ich weiß ^^ Gibt ja leider keine Seiten wie bei Steam. Dann habe ich eben Pech gehabt


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Die Karte gefällt mir äußerst gut. Endlich mal nicht nur dauer Tropen, sondern gemäßigtes Klima. Auch, dass Mauern durchaus zerstört werden können, gefällt mir ein wenig  Allerdings ist das System das Gleiche wie bei FH3 - abgesehen von der kleinen Karte. Daher werde ich definitiv nicht den Vollpreis zahlen, weil ich jetzt schon weiß, dass ich maximal 30-40 Stunden spielen werde, ehe mir der Spaß vergeht. Da sind mir bis zu 100 EUR einfach zu viel.



Das "System", was auch immer du damit meinst, ist nach allen vorgestellten Inhalten nur noch im Ansatz mit FH3 zu vergleichen aber gut, stimmt schon, man fährt eben Rennen um sich ein tolleres Auto zu leisten.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Als ich hier von der Demo gelesen habe, habe ich mich direkt drauf gestürzt. 160Mbit Leitung angeschmissen und gib ihm.
> Das Spiel ist genau das was ich erwartet habe: Wundervoll.
> Wunderschöne Grafik, der Soundtrack ist wie gewohnt allerbeste Qualität, das Fahrgefühl geschmeidig, genau wie im Vorgänger und der Spaßfaktor ist von der ersten Sekunde an gegeben.
> 
> Dazu absolut keine Ruckler oder Abstürze oder was weiß ich, dauer 60FPS unter max. Details und WQHD - *so *stelle ich mir eine gelungene Demo vor!



Bin auch sehr begeistert von der Demo, endlich ein Arcaderacer wie ich Ihn mir schon länger wünsche für den HTPC.
Die Leistung der Engine ist hervorragend. Jemand Vergleichswerte parat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormado (24. September 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das "System", was auch immer du damit meinst, ist nach allen vorgestellten Inhalten nur noch im Ansatz mit FH3 zu vergleichen aber gut, stimmt schon, man fährt eben Rennen um sich ein tolleres Auto zu leisten.



Mit System meine ich das Event-System: bringe ein Event zum Erfolg und "beschaffe" neue Zuschauer/Follower/etc. Für mich ändert sich nichts. Hatte das nun in FH3 und auch in TC2. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht bin ich da zu pingelig. Aber das ist doch dann schon ein wenig öde.

Zumal, wenn ich bedenke, dass in FH3 manche Rennen 2 Mal und öfters gefahren werden mussten, weil diese in unterschiedlichen Events/Meisterschaften dabei waren, dann war das mit der Zeit ein wenig ermüdent. Und nur eine neue Karte und neue Autos können mich nun nicht dazu bewegen, hier den Vollpreis auszugeben.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Mit System meine ich das Event-System: bringe ein Event zum Erfolg und "beschaffe" neue Zuschauer/Follower/etc. Für mich ändert sich nichts. Hatte das nun in FH3 und auch in TC2. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht bin ich da zu pingelig. Aber das ist doch dann schon ein wenig öde.
> 
> Zumal, wenn ich bedenke, dass in FH3 manche Rennen 2 Mal und öfters gefahren werden mussten, weil diese in unterschiedlichen Events/Meisterschaften dabei waren, dann war das mit der Zeit ein wenig ermüdent. Und nur eine neue Karte und neue Autos können mich nun nicht dazu bewegen, hier den Vollpreis auszugeben.




Dir ist aber bewusst, dass dieses Follower/Zuschauer/Fan- Prinzip nur dazu dient, selbst entscheiden zu können, womit du weitermachen möchtest.
Alternativ verpackt man die Einzelrennen und bündelt das eben in Rennserien, ähnlich wie in Dirt3 oder Forza Motorsport oder andere Vertreter. Hat eben den Nachteil, eine Rennserie beenden zu müssen bevor man mal ne andere Klasse fahren kann. Mit dem Followerprinzip kann man nach jedem Rennen selbst entscheiden wie's weitergehen soll. Kann den Nachteil hier nicht erkennen und ob nun Follower, Goldmünzen, Glitzerkristalle oder Regenbogen-Einhörner als Währung macht auch das keinen Unterschied.

Dieselben Strecken mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen mehrmals zu fahren, nunja, ich rate mal, du bist vermutlich nicht mit Ridge-Racer aufgewachsen?  

Ich würde ja gern wissen, wie du dir ein anderes "System" vorstellst. Alternativ fällt mir nur The Crew mit den Fahrübungen (Slalom, Sprünge usw ein), alle anderen nutzen im Grunde doch ein ähnlichen Ansatz wie Forza, Gran Turismo, Need for Speed. Überall wird so lang "gegrindet" bis ein neuer Wagen oder Event in Aussicht steht. Selbst ohne diese Belohnungen fahren Leute Rennen um bessere Zeiten zu erzielen und nur darum geht es bei nem Rennspiel doch. Jedes Event nur einmal zu probieren und mit Hilfe aller Fahrhilfen ohne Probleme zu bewältigen, so spielt man sowas auch nicht, bzw. sollte sich nachher nicht beschweren.

Ist wie Doom3 mit Godmode durchzurocken und dem Game hinterher die Schuld zu geben, es wäre zu anspruchslos.

Also wie sollte es denn sein, deiner Meinung nach?

Warst du bei FH3 jemals im Online Modus? 

Denn zwischen den einstellbaren Drivataren den King zu mimen ist keine Kunst, online wird "rasiert"...

PS: Wenn es zu simpel wird, einfach mal TC und ABS aus machen. Aber gut, ist nicht jeder dafür gemacht.

PPS: Bin da sicher der falsche Gesprächspartner, ich erinnere mich an Nascar- Sessions, 120 Runden, 3-4 Linkskurven, 2,5h Fahrzeit, nur grauer Asphalt. Einzige Abwechslung, die Sponsorenwerbung und die Reifentemperaturen. Damals noch auf nem Pentium mit 75Mhz und ner GeForce 2 MX, parallel zur PS1.


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2018)

Was mich an der Horizon Serie immer stört ist diese Happy Hippo Dingeling Festival Atmosphäre, keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll. Ist mir einfach zu "bunt und sensationell".
Bin eher der Enthusiast, bei dem die Autos und deren Technik im Mittelpunkt stehen. Ich war zu meiner Konsolen Zeit z.B. stark mit Gran Turismo verbunden.

Werde mir FH4 aber trotzdem gönnen, da Open World zumindest mal ne Abwechslung ist zu den ganzen Circuit Sims, die ich sonst fahre. 
Muss mich aber erst mal an den Design Style gewöhnen.


----------



## Stormado (24. September 2018)

Shorty, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. FH ist ein klasse Spiel. Das war der 3. Teil und so wird der 4. es auch sein. Aber für mich ist es einfach nichts, wenn ich bestimmte Strecken zig mal fahren muss. Das macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. Ein Ausdauerrennen kann ich durchaus auch mal spielen. Habe ich bei GT3, GT4 und GT5 zur Genüge getan. Aber es wird auch irgendwann mal langweilig. Ich bewundere da Leute, die ein Event für 1.000 Runden fahren können. Zwar durchaus mit Pausen zwischendurch, aber oho.

Ich bin eher der Fan von langen Einzelstrecken. So in The Crew 1, bei denen es Fraktionsmissionen gibt, die deutlich länger als eine Stunde gehen und entsprechend bis zu 400 Km lang sind. Das macht mir dann so viel Spaß, dass ich dieses Rennen durchaus 30-40 Mal gespielt habe. Da gehe ich für mich auch mal auf Zeitenjagd! Aber bei FH3 hat mir sowas einfach gefehlt. Lediglich die Goliath-Runde hat mir gut gefallen. Aber die Strecke gibt es da ja nur ein einziges Mal. Die Karte gibt da leider nicht viel her.
Bei einem The Crew 2 gäbe es wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit, dass man solche Rennen einführt. Die Karte ist ja extrem riesig.

Wir brauchen da aber auch nicht zu diskutieren. Ich will keinem das Spiel schlecht machen. Es ist ein tolles Spiel, sieht verdammt gut aus, hat viele schöne Autos. Aber es sind auch Kleinigkeiten, die mich eben stören.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2018)

Alles gut, wollte ja nur wissen was dir fehlt und das hast du exakt beantwortet. 

Verständlich, hätte auch gern mehr Rennen im "Goliath-Format" gesehen, gleichzeitig bin ich von The Crew 2 etwas enttäuscht worden, ist schon deinstalliert.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Full HD Nutzer könnten ins CPU Limti rennen in dem Spiel, mit meinem 3570 non K renne ich selbst im absoluten Max Out 1080p ins CPU Limit mit einer V56.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. September 2018)

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## huenni87 (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Full HD Nutzer könnten ins CPU Limti rennen in dem Spiel, mit meinem 3570 non K renne ich selbst im absoluten Max Out 1080p ins CPU Limit mit einer V56.



Sicher? Bei Horizon 3 würde ich dir zustimmen. 

Zumindest die Demo von Horizon 4 zeigte das sich mein i72600K etwas übertaktet nicht beeindrucken lies. Da hatte ich die größte Sorge aber die CPU ging nie über 60% Auslastung.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2018)

Auf die Cpu Auslastung zu schauen ist seit Einführung von Multicore Cpu Zeitverschwendung. Schau lieber auf die Gpu Auslastung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Auf die Cpu Auslastung zu schauen ist seit Einführung von Multicore Cpu Zeitverschwendung. Schau lieber auf die Gpu Auslastung.



Das Spiel skaliert nicht wirklich über 4 Threads hinaus.



huenni87 schrieb:


> Sicher? Bei Horizon 3 würde ich dir zustimmen.
> 
> Zumindest die Demo von Horizon 4 zeigte das sich mein i72600K etwas übertaktet nicht beeindrucken lies. Da hatte ich die größte Sorge aber die CPU ging nie über 60% Auslastung.



Ich bench gleich mal den HTPC, dann sieht man es ganz gut.

Edit:Hier mal die Benches, der 3570 bremst klar, trotz absolutem Max Out. Der HBCC wirkt dem etwas entgegen, kann aber das CPU Limit auch nicht auflösen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8iO9iv9twk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2018)

Technik Test/Benchmarks

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Forza-Horizon-4-Spiel-61748/Specials/Forza-Horizon-4-Technik-Test-Benchmarks-1265758/


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2018)

Wen ich doch in der Demo in Ultra auf 70-90FPS komme, dann sollte ich das im fertigen Spiel auch schaffen oder?
Oder besteht die Demo nur aus einem kleinen Spielausschnitt?


----------



## FrenzKTM (28. September 2018)

Hallo Forza Racer

Habe ein Problem mit dem neuen Forza Horizon 4. Am PC bekomme ich keinen Ton, weder bei der Demo , noch die Ultimate Edition.
Wer kann mir dabei helfen?
Auf der XBoxOne funktioniert alles.


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2018)

Schau mal hier oder mach ein Ticket auf: Forza-Support


----------



## Yik (28. September 2018)

Weiß einer wo ich den Fotomodus finde? Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur blind.


----------



## Isrian (28. September 2018)

Falls bei jemanden das Spiel gar nicht starten will, den MSI Afterburner ausschalten. Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen. Seltsamerweise gab's bei der Demo damit keine Probleme.


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2018)

Yik schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo ich den Fotomodus finde? Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur blind.




Auf dem Pad Steuerkreuz nach oben, ansonsten in die Tastenbelegung schauen 

Und ja bitte beendet Tools wie Afterburner die machen nur Probleme bzw. sorgen für Instabilität.


----------



## Galford (28. September 2018)

Schade das der ganze kosmetische Krimskrams bei den Wheelspins dabei ist. Den Blunder brauch ich doch zum großen Teil gar nicht.


----------



## claster17 (28. September 2018)

Mir stürzt das Spiel erstaunlich häufig ab. Im Schnitt jedes zweite Rennen. Werde mal mit höherer GPU-Spannung und evtl. mit älterem Treiber probieren.


----------



## wasservilla (28. September 2018)

Wenn ich nach neuen Design suchen möchte bekomme ich die Meldung "Diese Funktion ist durch Jugenschutzeinstellungen von Xbox LIve gesperrt". Weiß jemand was ich da in den Einstellungen bei xbox.com für mein Profil einstellen muss? Eigentlich habe ich das nicht geblockt.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2018)

Starte mal deine Xbox App und bestätigte die neuen AGB's.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Mir stürzt das Spiel erstaunlich häufig ab. Im Schnitt jedes zweite Rennen. Werde mal mit höherer GPU-Spannung und evtl. mit älterem Treiber probieren.



Das Spiel lässt die Grafikkarten extrem hoch boosten durch die gute Optimierung. Ich hab noch kein Spiel bisher gesehen mit einem so aggresiven Boostverhalten. Die Shader werden offenbar perfekt ausgelastet.
Das kann manuell optimierte Karten schnell aus der Bahn werfen.


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2018)

Ich konnte es doch nicht sein lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (29. September 2018)

Das Spiel stürzt auch mit 399.24 statt 411.70 weiterhin ab, obwohl die Karte maximal untertaktet (1633/5103 MHz) lief. Die Demo hingegen lief problemlos mit meinem Standard-UV/OC-Profil.

Edit: Nachdem ich CPU und RAM +20mV gegeben habe, läufts bisher rund.


----------



## Isrian (29. September 2018)

Hab derweil den PCGH Club wieder eröffnet, jeder ist willkommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

Verdammt, ich habe auch bei der Ultimate zugeschlagen. 
Die Demo war einfach schon zu geil.

FH3 habe ich damals auf der Xbox schon ewig gespielt, aber Australien gefiel mir nicht so. Das Setting gefällt mir viel besser.
Da habe ich jetzt wieder Spaß für mindestens 1 Jahr, also sind die 100€ für mich in Ordnung dafür.


Wie trete ich dem PCGH Club bei? Einfach im Spiel?


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2018)

Du musst erst das ca 5 Stunden lange Tutorial abschließen und dann kannst du direkt im Spiel einem Club beitreten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du musst erst das ca 5 Stunden lange Tutorial abschließen und dann kannst du direkt im Spiel einem Club beitreten
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Zuerts muss es noch fertig laden 
20GB fehlen noch.


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2018)

So, das Tutorial ist durch und dem Club bin ich auch beigetreten. Jetzt kann es richtig losgehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Isrian (29. September 2018)

Aus einen mir unerfindlichen Grund hat der Club den Tag [tDH] bei mir, obwohl es in der Xbox App passt. Ist das bei dir auch so, blautemple?


----------



## Rage1988 (29. September 2018)

Das Spiel ist einfach geil. Eines der besten Rennspiele in den letzten Jahren.
Es sieht geil aus, es läuft butterweich und es macht einfach Spaß.
Sogar mit dem Lenkrad komme ich super zurecht.


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Aus einen mir unerfindlichen Grund hat der Club den Tag [tDH] bei mir, obwohl es in der Xbox App passt. Ist das bei dir auch so, blautemple?



Nope, bei mir sieht alles normal aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2018)

Hab ein wenig im Forza Forum geschaut, das Problem haben mehrere, und anscheinend nur die Leute, die einen Club gegründet haben.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

Ich hab leichte Stocker bei der Soundausgabe bei mir. Hat das sonst noch wer? Muss mal checken ob das evtl an der Bitrate liegt. Es fällt kaum auf aber ist definitiv da.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

Ich finde den PCGH Club nicht, egal was ich in der Suche eingebe.


----------



## blautemple (30. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich finde den PCGH Club nicht, egal was ich in der Suche eingebe.



Ist der „Club“ Tab im Spielmenü schon auswählbar?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2018)

Was mich stört, wenn man mit nen schnellen Wagen unterwegs ist, die Meldung wegen des angeblich zu langsamen Streamings. Ist sehr oft in der Stadt oder wenn man über die Autobahn brettert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz, ne GTX 1070 @ 2 GHz, 32 GB 3200er RAM und ne NVMe SSD zu langsam sind.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Was mich stört, wenn man mit nen schnellen Wagen unterwegs ist, die Meldung wegen des angeblich zu langsamen Streamings.




Also ich hab das Spiel auf ner ollen HDD, und bin schon mit 440Km/h durch die Map gerast, da kam keine Meldung wegen zu langsamen Streamings. Da muss ein Fehler/Bug vorliegen.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist der „Club“ Tab im Spielmenü schon auswählbar?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja und es öffnet sich dann das Xbox Live Menü, wo ich in der Suchleiste suchen kann. Aber da kann ich eingeben was ich möchte (PCGH, PC Games, PC Games Hardware...), er findet nichts mit Pc Games im Namen.


----------



## blautemple (30. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja und es öffnet sich dann das Xbox Live Menü, wo ich in der Suchleiste suchen kann. Aber da kann ich eingeben was ich möchte (PCGH, PC Games, PC Games Hardware...), er findet nichts mit Pc Games im Namen.



Sicher das du hier guckst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Was mich stört, wenn man mit nen schnellen Wagen unterwegs ist, die Meldung wegen des angeblich zu langsamen Streamings. Ist sehr oft in der Stadt oder wenn man über die Autobahn brettert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz, ne GTX 1070 @ 2 GHz, 32 GB 3200er RAM und ne NVMe SSD zu langsam sind.


Dazu braucht man leider nicht mal einen schnellen Wagen. 
Ich fuhr das erste Rennen, nach dem "Intro" mit dem Ford Focus und sah die Meldung mehrmals  
An meinen PC kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. 
I7-8700k@5.0 Ghz alle Kerne
32 GB-DDR4 
GTX1080ti 
Windows auf Samsung 970evo
Spiel (Forza 7 und FH4) auf Samsung 960evo 

Scheint wieder mal ein Bug zu sein. Davon gibt es ja in den Forza Spielen (PC) anscheinend immer genug. Auch wenn ich bis jetzt (Forza Motorsport 6 APEX, Forza Motorsport 7, Forza Horizon 3) verschont war.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (30. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Was mich stört, wenn man mit nen schnellen Wagen unterwegs ist, die Meldung wegen des angeblich zu langsamen Streamings. Ist sehr oft in der Stadt oder wenn man über die Autobahn brettert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz, ne GTX 1070 @ 2 GHz, 32 GB 3200er RAM und ne NVMe SSD zu langsam sind.



War bei mir das gleiche Problem. Nur das es bei mir schon ab 200 ständig passiert ist. Teilweise bin ich dann gegen eine unsichtbare Mauer gefahren. In meinem Fall ist es ein i7 5820K @ 4,5 GHz, 1080 Ti @ 2 GHz, Rest wie bei dir. Bei einigen hilft es wohl im Taskmanager die Priorität für FH4, auf "höher als normal" zu setzen. Hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht. Was bei mir geholfen hat, alle unwichtigen Programme die im Hintergrund laufen zu beenden. Seitdem ist der Fehler bei mir in 5 Stunden Spielzeit nicht wieder aufgetreten. Programme waren bei mir die Aquasuite, OpenHardwareMonitor, Asus Ai Suite & Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sicher das du hier guckst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup, genau da auf Club suchen, dann minimiert sich das Spiel und Xbox Live öffnet sich, wo ich dann suchen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> War bei mir das gleiche Problem. Nur das es bei mir schon ab 200 ständig passiert ist. Teilweise bin ich dann gegen eine unsichtbare Mauer gefahren. In meinem Fall ist es ein i7 5820K @ 4,5 GHz, 1080 Ti @ 2 GHz, Rest wie bei dir. Bei einigen hilft es wohl im Taskmanager die Priorität für FH4, auf "höher als normal" zu setzen. Hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht. Was bei mir geholfen hat, alle unwichtigen Programme die im Hintergrund laufen zu beenden. Seitdem ist der Fehler bei mir in 5 Stunden Spielzeit nicht wieder aufgetreten. Programme waren bei mir die Aquasuite, OpenHardwareMonitor, Asus Ai Suite & Nvidia Inspector.



Probleme in der Richtung habe ich noch keine gehabt, spiele aber auch mit aktiviertem HBCC auf beiden Rechnern. Das Spiel lässt sich via OCaat auch messen, aber ein OSD habe ich noch nicht zum laufen gebracht bekommen. Selbst wenn ich GPUZ im Hintergrund aktiviere wird er zickig.


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Was mich stört, wenn man mit nen schnellen Wagen unterwegs ist, die Meldung wegen des angeblich zu langsamen Streamings. Ist sehr oft in der Stadt oder wenn man über die Autobahn brettert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz, ne GTX 1070 @ 2 GHz, 32 GB 3200er RAM und ne NVMe SSD zu langsam sind.



Hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich auf 3440x1440 mit Ultra Details spiele.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich auf 3440x1440 mit Ultra Details spiele.



Es könnte evtl ein Bandbreiten Problem sein, aber die 1080ti hat davon eigentlich mehr als genug. 
6700k hab ich auch, der macht keine Probleme und mein Ram läuft sogar etwas langsamer als bei dir mit 3066. Geladen wird von ner billigen Intenso, daran wird es wohl auch nicht liegen.


----------



## blautemple (30. September 2018)

Hilft zwar nichts, aber ich Spiele in UHD mit Ultra Settings und habe keine Probleme. Ich würde einfach mal den Treiber sauber deinstallieren und dann neu installieren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FarChri (1. Oktober 2018)

Also soweit macht das echt laune. Läuft bei mir auch sehr gut in UHD, manchmal habe ich aber Framerate einbrüche für ca. 3 Sekunden (so alle 5 Stunden mal oder so) - ansonsten aber sehr flüssig.

Was mich ein bisschen nervt sind die Belohnungen bei den Wheelspins / den Super Wheelspins... Alter Verwalter. Ich habe bis jetzt (bin Lvl. 86) einmal 300k und 5 Autos bekommen, welche ich mir auch kaufen würde. Sonst nur Schrott. Also irgendwelche Hupen, Bekleidungsgegestände oder Autos welche ich auch nicht geschenkt haben will.

Zumindest bei den Super Wheelspins  könnte man doch echt die Hupen, Animationen und Bekleidungsdinger entfernen. Ich würde mich mehr über 5k minimal Credits freuen... Bei den Autos ist mir schon klar das da die Geschmäcker zu verschieden sind, aber wenn ich einen Super Wheelspin bekomme und dann zwei Hupen und eine neue Char Animation bekomme, ja dann bin ich echt genervt. Und leider ist mir das nicht nur einmal passiert.

Aber gut, sieht vermutlich auch so manch einer anders und freut sich auch über ein Hühnerköstum für seinen Char (was ich natürlich auch schon bekommen habe).  


Trotzdem, sehr geiles Spiel bis jetzt. Mehr Credits könnten Sie raushauen, aber ansonsten echt nett.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

Also was mich extrem an dem Spiel stört, ist die kindische Aufmachung.
Als Charakter kann man eigentlich nur Leute wählen, die um die 20 Jahre alt sind.
Wenn man seinen Charakter so gestaltet, das er einigermaßen erwachsen aussieht, dann wird das durch irgendwelche Schwachsinnigen Emotes zerstört.
Wenn man dann Aussichtspunkte besucht, wir das schöne Bild durch irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Tänze zerstört. Ich dachte das ist ein Rennspiel und nicht Fortnite.

Was soll das außerdem  mit den unzähligen Hupen Sounds? Begeister das wirklich jemanden? 

Hätte man da nicht irgendwelche Upgrade Teile  bei den Wheelspins integrieren können statt so einem Quatsch?

Naja, in anderen Spielen gibt es pinke Waffenskins und sonstigen Quatsch, dann muss man in einem Rennspiel natürlich auch damit anfangen. Der Großteil fährt sicherlich wieder voll drauf ab.


----------



## FarChri (1. Oktober 2018)

Wir werden einfach zu alt für den Sch*** 

Aber ja, ich verstehe dich vollkommen. Mich stört das ebenso. Und gerade das man Upgrade Teile über die Wheelspins bekommen soll, statt dem Hupen und Animations Quatsch, finde ich sehr gut. Nutzt dann auch nicht jeder, aber macht schon deutlich mehr Sinn. Die könnten ja einfach Gutscheine für Tunings ausstellen, welche man dann bei jedem x beliebigen Fahrzeug einlösen kann. Aber nein, ein neuer Dance Move und eine schöne blaue Tiger-Leggins gehören einfach in jedes Rennspiel.

Ich sehe in FH noch sehr viel Potential. Klar, es macht vieles deutlich besser als die Konkurrenz (wenn man da überhaupt von Konkurrenz sprechen kann), aber es gibt auch viele Punkte, welche auch mal angegangen werden sollten.

Der größte Punkt ist für mich das Upgrade Tuning. Da könnte man echt noch viel machen (zB Auspuffanlagen die auch optisch einen Unterschied machen), verschieden Marken für Tuning Teile, welche auch bei der Leistung und !!! Haltbarkeit !!! einen Unterschied machen. Ja - Haltbarkeit wär mal cool. Von mir aus auch mit der Gefahr, ein Auto zu weit zu tunen und einen Motorschaden zu riskieren. Oder Motorabstimmung am Prüfstand... Da gäbe es noch einiges.

Aber leider geht das anscheinend zu sehr in Richtung Sim und wer will das schon? Heute will jeder einen flotten Arcade Racer mit 500 verschiedenen Autos und möglichst cooler Aufmachung. Das verkauft sich vermutlich besser als die Ideen die ich für FH hätte.

Wie gesagt, macht trotzdem unglaublich Spass. Es ginge halt nur noch mehr meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## huenni87 (1. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also was mich extrem an dem Spiel stört, ist die kindische Aufmachung.
> Als Charakter kann man eigentlich nur Leute wählen, die um die 20 Jahre alt sind.
> Wenn man seinen Charakter so gestaltet, das er einigermaßen erwachsen aussieht, dann wird das durch irgendwelche Schwachsinnigen Emotes zerstört.
> Wenn man dann Aussichtspunkte besucht, wir das schöne Bild durch irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Tänze zerstört. Ich dachte das ist ein Rennspiel und nicht Fortnite.
> ...



Das der Großteil drauf abfährt merkt man schon bei den Live Forzathons. Da hupt jeder mit einer anderen Melodie. Auch die Kostüme gehen alle eher in Richtung lächerlich oder fremdschämen. Ich habe bisher kaum einen Spieler gesehen der mal normale Kleidung anhatte, außer ein paar wenige die noch das Startoutfit getragen haben. Im Grunde ist mir das auch egal. Nur wird in dem Spiel diesem quatsch zuviel Raum gegeben.

Im Gegenzug dazu hat Teil 4 das gleiche Problem wie Teil 3. Für ein klassisches Onlinerennen finden sich kaum Leute. Egal was, ich kriege nie mehr als ein oder zwei Spieler für ein Rennen zusammen. Die Lobbys sind aber stets voll. Das stört mich am meisten. Da hat man groß angekündigt den Titel mehr Richtung Online gehen zu lassen, aber außer das im freien Fahren Spieler und keine Drivatare rumfahren hat sich nicht viel geändert. Ich bin 98% der Rennen gegen die KI gefahren. Mal sehen ob das die Woche jetzt besser wird, wenn nicht nur die Ultimate Edition Fahrer unterwegs sind.

Und einmal mehr habe ich auch große Kritik an der KI. Obwohl Forza ja schon seit Jahren für das System gelobt wird, warum auch immer, finde ich die KI wieder einmal absolut zum davonlaufen. Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad kommt es mehr drauf an auf welcher Strecke man fährt als wie man fährt. Strecken mit langen geraden wo hohe Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden, machen einen Sieg gegen die KI extrem schwer da die auf den geraden ihren Nachbrenner zu aktivieren scheinen. Auf kurvigen Strecken siegt man mit Leichtigkeit da selbst die schwerste KI Kurven fährt wie Idioten. Auch das rausschieben hat die KI noch drauf. Fährt man bspw. eine Rechtskurve und ist außen, kommt es häufig vor das ein KI Fahrer der innen fährt einen Volley nimmt und zum Kurvenäußeren schiebt. Und das so lange bis man sich befreien kann oder die Kurve "vorbei" ist. Das geht teilweise bis zum Stillstand so. Und dann natürlich das Gummiband was seine Zugkraft in der Regel bei Etappen bei ca. 80% und bei Rundenrennen ab 2/3 Runden verliert und man plötzlich schneller ist als alle anderen.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad muss man schon schnell sein und ein Fehler reicht aus und man hat keine Chance mehr auf einen Sieg. Aber die KI ist einmal mehr nur Mittelmaß obwohl sie seit Jahren gelobt wird. (Cloud, Fahren wie echte Fahrer usw)


----------



## V3CT0R (1. Oktober 2018)

Also die Dirt-Rennen sind absolut klasse! Da fühle ich mich (lustigerweise) sehr wohl drin. Normalerweise mochte ich eher Asphalt. Aber in FH4: Offroad, offroad, offroad 

Aber der Hupen-, Kleider- und Dance-Quatsch hätte man wirklich weglassen können. Einen Char-Konfigurator, bei welchem man sich selbst ein wenig darstellen kann hätte gereicht.

Es gibt noch sehr viel zu entdecken. Habe erst ein paar wenige Stunden gespielt


----------



## blautemple (1. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Jup, genau da auf Club suchen, dann minimiert sich das Spiel und Xbox Live öffnet sich, wo ich dann suchen kann.



Was mir gerade noch einfällt, man kann jemanden für den Club vorschlagen. Das kann ich heute Abend, nach der Arbeit, mal ausprobieren wenn du mir deine XBox ID zukommen lässt


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch einfällt, man kann jemanden für den Club vorschlagen. Das kann ich heute Abend, nach der Arbeit, mal ausprobieren wenn du mir deine XBox ID zukommen lässt



Ich glaub Rage_345 



FarChri schrieb:


> Wir werden einfach zu alt für den Sch***



Na anscheinend wirklich 

Ich habe die Hupe nicht einmal benutzt und bei den Klamotten habe ich vergeblich nach einer einigermaßen "erwachsenen" Zusammenstellung gesucht.
Aber der Großteil der Klamotten besteht aus Hippster-Schei**.
Skinny Jeans, die knapp über den Knöcheln aufhören o0. Halloooo? Dazu vielleicht noch einen Rollkragenpullover, eine Lederjacke und die passende Hippster Brille?
Das find ich im wahren Leben schon äußerst lächerlich und jetzt gibt es die auch schon in Spielen -.-
Am besten dann noch in Kombination mit glitzernden Schühchen. 

Sie hätten wenigstens ein bisschen auf die erwachseneren Spieler eingehen können, die vielleicht nicht als Huhn oder Primaballerina rumhüpfen möchten.

Und ja ich weiß, dass man den Charakter eh kaum sieht. Dennoch würde ich den gerne nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten, da er ja doch hin und wieder zu sehen ist.

Achja, was ich auch merkwürdig finde: Der Charakter sagt nicht ein Wort.
Das trübt die Atmosphäre etwas und nervt mich in jedem Spiel, wo der eigene Charakter kein Wort spricht.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Oktober 2018)

*Game Update October 1st, 2018*

Later Today, we will be releasing a Content Update.

*All Platforms*
•    General stability and performance improvements.
•    Ultimate VIP Crown flair fixed.

*Xbox*
•    Stutters on Xbox One X while free roaming.

*PC*
•    Fixed issue when changing MSAA from 2x to 4x resulted in improper tree LOD rendering/popping until game restarted.
•    Fixed stalls and large FPS drops during Initial Drive. Affected machines where the player had insufficient RAM for their quality settings.
•    Fixed AMD GPU issue where switching MSAA settings without restarting resulted in black corruption on the environment.
•    Environment streaming improvements for min spec machines.
•    Added visual presets for Nvidia RTX 2070, 2080 and 2080Ti.
•    Fanatec CSL Wheel - fix for handbrake stuck on.
•    Wheel Force Feedback improvements.


----------



## V3CT0R (1. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Rage_345
> … und bei den Klamotten habe ich vergeblich nach einer einigermaßen "erwachsenen" Zusammenstellung gesucht.



*chchch* Nudemod


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2018)

Also ich verbringe mittlerweile, mehr Zeit mit dem Fotomodus.


----------



## blautemple (1. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Rage_345



Unter dem Gamertag finde ich nichts.


----------



## Isrian (1. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man die Klamotten wenigstens auch verkaufen könnte. Die würden bei den vielein Kiddies sicher weggehen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## meckswell (1. Oktober 2018)

Bei den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten im Store gibts eine, da steht "Sofort". Ist damit Sofortüberweisung gemeint?


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Unter dem Gamertag finde ich nichts.



Probier mal Rage345.


----------



## blautemple (1. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Probier mal Rage345.



Einladung ist raus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Einladung ist raus
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Vielen Dank. Ich konnte soeben beitreten


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hatte ich mich bei den Forzathon-Belohnungen nicht für den Bentley entscheiden sollen. Selbst wenn noch 2 tägliche Forzathon-Herausforderungen kommen, reicht es trotzdem nicht mehr für den Porsche GT3 RS '19. Vielleicht habe ich eine tagliche Herausforderung verpasst, oder es geht einfach nicht auf. Bin mal gespannt wann der wieder als Angebot kommt, denn über die Automesse ist er nicht verfügbar (oder ich habe ihn übersehen).


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *Game Update October 1st, 2018*
> 
> Later Today, we will be releasing a Content Update.
> 
> ...



Ich kann noch keinen Patch laden aktuell. Hat den schon wer?
Vor allem das würde mich interessien für den HTPC:


> Environment streaming improvements for min spec machines.
> General stability and performance improvements.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich mich bei den Forzathon-Belohnungen nicht für den Bentley entscheiden sollen. Selbst wenn noch 2 tägliche Forzathon-Herausforderungen kommen, reicht es trotzdem nicht mehr für den Porsche GT3 RS '19. Vielleicht habe ich eine tagliche Herausforderung verpasst, oder es geht einfach nicht auf. Bin mal gespannt wann der wieder als Angebot kommt, denn über die Automesse ist er nicht verfügbar (oder ich habe ihn übersehen).




Es spawnen doch nach gewissen Abständen hin und wieder die Live Events an verschiedenen Orten der Map, wo man Punkte sammeln kann.


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Es spawnen doch nach gewissen Abständen hin und wieder die Live Events an verschiedenen Orten der Map, wo man Punkte sammeln kann.



Okay, danke. Das kommt davon, wenn man im reinen Singleplayer spielt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Das kommt davon, wenn man im reinen Singleplayer spielt.




Im Normalfall sollten da recht viele Spieler mitmachen, da das größere Gruppenaufgaben sind. Unter 10 Mann wird es je nach Aufgabe knapp, aber bis jetzt waren immer genug da. Schau  hin und wieder auf die Map, da bei mir die Events manchmal gar nicht angekündigt werden. Es sollte noch erwähnt werden, das diese Events erst nachdem man im Horizon Live rein kommt, aktiv erscheinen.


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2018)

Die Events starten, glaube ich, immer am Anfang einer Stunde (wurde auch so irgendwo mal erwähnt, meine ich). Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls auch den Porsche "gekauft". Nochmals Danke.​


----------



## Isrian (1. Oktober 2018)

Hab auch den Porsche gekauft (hab jetzt den 16er und 19er GT3 RS, mal schauen, welcher besser ist), bin mir bei dem FE Bentley nicht sicher, ob ich den überhaupt brauche. Will nicht wieder so wie bei FH3 anfangen und mir jedes Auto zulegen, nur um damit dann eine einzige Runde Goliath zu fahren und ihn danach nicht wieder zu nutzen.


----------



## Torben456 (1. Oktober 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob sich das Spiel lohnt? 
Will mal wieder schönes altes NFS Feeling, sprich Tuning, dicke Autos usw. 

Habe damals nur den ersten Teil gespielt, daher frage ich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob sich das Spiel lohnt?
> Will mal wieder schönes altes NFS Feeling, sprich Tuning, dicke Autos usw.
> 
> Habe damals nur den ersten Teil gespielt, daher frage ich.


Es gibt eine Demo. Lade die runter, spiele die und entscheide selber. 
Das ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber wir können sagen ja ist ein geiles Spiel, aber dir kann es trotzdem nicht gefallen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Daher wenn es schon eine Demo gibt (was ja nicht mehr so normal ist) nutze sie.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2018)

Also NFS feeling wird man mit dem Spiel denke ich nicht haben bzw bekommen.


----------



## V3CT0R (2. Oktober 2018)

Zum Onlinemode: Geht das bei Euch auch so lange, wenn ihr einen Forzathon (livedingens) machen wollt?
Bis endlich das Rennen los geht vergehen viele Minuten, dann fährt man 2min, und das Ganze beginnt von vorne. 

Hoffe, das wird noch irgendwie schneller.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Oktober 2018)

Noch nichts online gemacht. Und habe es auch nicht vor.

Aber update zu meinem zu langsamen Streaming Problem. 
Habe den aktuellsten nVidia Treiber und den Patch installiert und das Problem ist weg. Kann ja auch nicht sein das eine SSD zu langsam ist, was würden all die Spieler machen die nur eine HDD haben?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (2. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir kommt der Windows Store nicht mit dem Patch klar. Er will jetzt das komplette Spiel laden und auf C installieren, anstatt nur das vorhandene Game auf E zu aktualisieren.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin echt erstaunt was beim Fotomodus alles so geht.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Oktober 2018)

Also bei mir läuft's alles ohne Probleme. 

Solo bin ich soweit durch, freu mich schon auf den Herbst.

Der Content jenseits der Rennen ist zwar oft zum Fremdschämen, lockert das Alles aber auch etwas auf. Es soll ja kein Forza Motorsport sein...

So, gleich fällt LVL 200.  

Zum Vorposter: Bei so nem Porsche hat man leichtes Spiel, der wirkt aus jedem Winkel scharf.


----------



## Isrian (2. Oktober 2018)

Und mir schreibste, ich soll ne Pause machen, is klar, Shorty


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2018)

Was macht ihr denn um schneller auf zu Leveln?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Oktober 2018)

Blaupausenrennen. Goliath 3 Runden im Zonda R mit dem sauberen Rennenboni mit allen Fertigkeiten. 26Minuten, 280k Cash und 100k XP, grob.

Und den Zonda keinesfalls auf Allrad umbauen, mit Heckantrieb ist mega.


----------



## Galford (2. Oktober 2018)

Einen Stern hab ich auch schon.

Solo bin ich, je nach Definition, auch durch (also z.B. jeden Strecke 1x abgeschlossen etc)


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Oktober 2018)

Schon mies, wenn man bedenkt, dass morgen erst Release für den Rest ist...


----------



## Torben456 (2. Oktober 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schon mies, wenn man bedenkt, dass morgen erst Release für den Rest ist...



Soweit ich weiß, ist es doch schon seit heute offiziell draußen?


----------



## Isrian (2. Oktober 2018)

Ja, heute ist release für Deluxe und Standart Edition.


----------



## iP Man (3. Oktober 2018)

irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht vom Online Modus... besteht nur aus Team Rennen und was soll dieses Freifahrt rennen im Online Modus? Und dann dieses Ladezeit ? In FH3 konnte man noch zum Ziel fahren anstatt jetzt im Ladebildschirm zu hängen...

Möchte gerne alleine Solo Online gegen andere fahren und nicht mit Teams und nicht dieses beschissenes Freifahrt rennen durch den Wald fahrenm was überhaupt nichts mit Skill zu tun hat. 
In FH3 wurden die Fähigkeitsketten noch belohnt auch wenn man zweiter geworden ist, hatte man noch guten Chancen auf den ersten Platz wenn man halt sehr sauber gefahren ist und die Fähigkeitskette nach oben haltet.


Bin ich der einzige der so denkt ?!?!? 
Spaß macht es trotzdem noch außer der Online Modus.

ach mann.. ich hate das Game nicht aber für mich persönlich hat es Verschlechterungen mitgebracht.
Kann es sein das FH3 die bisschen bessere Grafik hat ? Fh4 fühlt sich nach leichten Downgrade an...


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2018)

Also seit dem Patch hab ich zwar mehr FPS, dafür sehe ich kaum noch KI Autos auf den Straßen. In ganz Edinburgh hab ich gestern kein einziges Auto gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also seit dem Patch hab ich zwar mehr FPS, dafür sehe ich kaum noch KI Autos auf den Straßen. In ganz Edinburgh hab ich gestern kein einziges Auto gesehen.



Welches Preset?


----------



## Torben456 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss Horizon 4 jetzt zum 3. Mal herunterladen, weil der Download einfach bei 47GB stehen bleibt, weiß auch nicht was da los ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (3. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welches Preset?



Alles auf Ultra, 4x MSAA, 1920x1080


----------



## Isrian (3. Oktober 2018)

Gestern lief alles ohne Probleme, heute bei ner Runde Goliath 8 mal Streaming Probleme. Als wenn das Update wieder zurückgezogen wurde. Werd das Spiel jetzt mal auf die normale SSD schieben, vielleicht wird die m.2 zu warm.


----------



## Torben456 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann das Spiel einfach nicht starten, habe es jetzt zum 3. mal neuinstalliert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9egUD1D3Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (3. Oktober 2018)

MSI Afterburner mit RivaTuner im Hintergrund laufen? Wenn ja, entweder beenden oder im RivaTuner Application detection level auf None setzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Oktober 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Gestern lief alles ohne Probleme, heute bei ner Runde Goliath 8 mal Streaming Probleme. Als wenn das Update wieder zurückgezogen wurde. Werd das Spiel jetzt mal auf die normale SSD schieben, vielleicht wird die m.2 zu warm.



Da hab ich keinerlei Probleme, auch alles auf ner m.2 installiert. Ich bezweifel das der Fehler auf deiner Seite liegt.


----------



## Isrian (3. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt scheint's sich irgendwie auch wieder gefangen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht direkt nach Spielstart auf der Goliath rumheizen.


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man bei einem Wheelspin ein Auto nochmals gewinnt, wird nicht wie in Forza Horizon 3 angeboten, ob man es dieses gleich verkaufen will, sondern es wird einfach klammheimlich in den Fuhrpark übernommen. Das ist leider keine besonders tolle Lösung. Dann muss man die auch noch selber im Auktionshaus verscherbeln.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt wo es gefühlt mehr Kleidung und Hupen gibt gewinnt man doch eh kaum noch Autos. Das ist also kein Problem.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Das mit dem Streaming hier ist wirklich so ne Sache. Ich denke nicht das es an der SSD liegt, kann mir aber auch keinen richtigen Reim drauf bilden. Ich denke das Streaming hängt ziemlich direkt an der Ram Leistung. Ohne HBCC ist es auf dem HTPC deutlich ausgeprägter.Auf dem Main läuft es ohne gezuppel. Da gibts durchaus noch etwas Optimierungspotential. Es ist auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar warum das Spiel nicht ermöglicht mehr Vram zu belegen über die Optionen, das würde das Streaming meiner Meinung nach deutlich abfedern.Warum nur 4GB Vram belegt werden im Max Out FHD und ich dann mit der Streamingleistung zu kämpfen habe erschließt sich mir nicht so recht.

Das Nadelöhr an meinem HTPC dürfte der DDR 3 Ram sein denke ich, wobei sich auch da alles noch in Grenzen hält.Störend ist es nicht, aber auffallen tut es schon.
Ich finde den PCGH Club übrigens auch nicht über die Suche.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Alles auf Ultra, 4x MSAA, 1920x1080


Ich bin seit eben erst bei der Streetszene, schau mir das gleich mal an. Nicht viel Zeit zum zocken aktuell.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2018)

Das mit der RAM Belegung Frage ich mich bei jedem Spiel. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein die Spiele so zu programmieren das der vorhandene RAM genutzt wird. Wenn man 32 GB hat, heute ja keine Seltenheit, aber die Spiele nicht mal 8 GB davon nutzen ist das echt mies. 
Es müsste halt beim Spiel Start überprüft werden wie viel Ram der PC hat (weil es ja sein kann das zwischen den Spielsessions die Hardware sich verändert hat), und dann wird nach und nach (während man Spielt) der Ram voll gemacht. Das würde den (Nach)ladezeiten sicher gut tun.


----------



## Torben456 (3. Oktober 2018)

So, hab das Spiel endlich zum laufen bekommen, kann mich einer in den PCGH Club einladen, mein Gamertag lautet: XxDevilcubeXx


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das mit der RAM Belegung Frage ich mich bei jedem Spiel. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein die Spiele so zu programmieren das der vorhandene RAM genutzt wird. Wenn man 32 GB hat, heute ja keine Seltenheit, aber die Spiele nicht mal 8 GB davon nutzen ist das echt mies.
> Es müsste halt beim Spiel Start überprüft werden wie viel Ram der PC hat (weil es ja sein kann das zwischen den Spielsessions die Hardware sich verändert hat), und dann wird nach und nach (während man Spielt) der Ram voll gemacht. Das würde den (Nach)ladezeiten sicher gut tun.




Als der "Gamemode" von Windows 10 noch funktionierte, konnte man sogar bei FH3 um die 12GB  im RAM belegen. (@WQHD)
Müsste man mal testen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Als der "Gamemode" von Windows 10 noch funktionierte, konnte man sogar bei FH3 um die 12GB  im RAM belegen. (@WQHD)
> Müsste man mal testen.



Ich kann den nicht öffnen in dem Spiel, genauer gesagt reagiert das Spiel auf keinerlei auswirkungen von außen. Weder ein Framelimit lässt sich einziehen noch verändern meine Treibereinstellungen irgend etwas. Nichtmal das OSD von OCat oder vom Adreanlin funzt.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Oktober 2018)

Nunja, um die RAM Belegung zu checken reicht mir der Taskmanager auf dem 2ten Screen, ich glaub dir gehts um was ganz anderes.

Den Gamemode rufst du InGame über das XBox Menü auf, einfach den Xbox Button am Controller drücken. Die Tastenkombination dafür fällt mir leider nicht ein.


----------



## Isrian (4. Oktober 2018)

Müsste Windows-Taste + G sein.


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2018)

Mit Win 1809 ist der Gamemode wieder als globaler Schalter in die Settings gewandert


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Oktober 2018)

Hatte gestern mal mit dem Gamemode gespielt, lief nicht schlechter @4k und der Arbeitsspeicher füllte sich langsam bis 10GB (von 32GB) erreicht waren.

Hoffentlich errinner ich im Fehlerfall noch an den Gamemode ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Oktober 2018)

10 GB von 32 GB ist ja auch ein schlechter Witz. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung vom Programmieren. Aber ich denke mir schon das es möglich müsste Spiele so zu Programmieren das der Ram auch voll genutzt wird. 
Glaube auch das das einiges bringen würde.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Oktober 2018)

Da holt einen die Vielfalt an PC's wieder ein...

Auf der Konsole... ach vergiss es, dasselbe... 


PS: Goliath 3 Runden bei Nacht, in der Nacht, ist verdammt hart...


----------



## Isrian (5. Oktober 2018)

Goliath nachts hab ich bei FH3 war auch nicht so der burner.

Goliath bei Schnee wird sicher lustig. Kann man ja jetzt schon im Herbst fahren. In den Blaupausen einfach die Jahreszeit umstellen.



Was ich schade finde, das die Blitzer, Blitzerzonen, Gefahrenschilder und Driftzonen nicht Jahreszeitabhängig sind. Bei Schnee kommst sicher nicht so gut durch die Blitzerzonen und die Sprünge sind sicher auch nicht so weit.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Oktober 2018)

Mal ne Frage an euch. Lockt der Willkommen zurück Screen eure FPS auch auf 30? Ist mir seit dem Update aufgefallen.


----------



## Isrian (5. Oktober 2018)

Ist bei mir nicht so. 

Ist euch aufgefallen, das die normalenm Wheelspins im Forzathon Shop jetzt 40 FP anstatt nur noch 10 kosten? Da lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mehr, die zu kaufen, weil:


----------



## Galford (5. Oktober 2018)

Ja, ist mir aufgefallen, und ich habe mich etwas wegen der verpassten Chance geärgert.


Und da hat wohl jemand Glück gehabt. So tolle Super-Wheelspins hatte ich noch nicht. Ich habe zwar 3 der 4 Forza Editionen die in den Screens zu sehen sind gewonnen, aber 2 bei einem Dreh hatte ich noch nie.
Überhaupt habe ich bei den Wheelspins unverschämt wenig Glück. Ich bekommen oft nur billige Autos zu 2ten oder 3ten mal.
Ich hatte mal einen Super-Wheelspin da bekam ich einen Rock, Pumps und 20.000 Credits. Klar, hätten auch weniger Credits sein können, aber ist schlimm genug.

Jedenfalls habe ich alle Gebäude im Spiel gekauft - dazu hat das Geld gelangt. Ist natürlich die Frage, ob man die alle braucht. Der Scheunenfund mit dem einen Schloss, scheint jedenfalls nicht zum Achievement (mit den Scheunenfunden) zu zählen, oder das Achievement ist verbuggt. Habe jedenfalls die gleiche Prozentanzeige, wie Leute, die das Achievement für den Schlosskauf nicht besitzen, und deshalb auch den Scheuenfund nicht haben können. Es ist wohl übrigens egal welches der beiden Schlösser man für das Achievement kauft.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (6. Oktober 2018)

Man bekommt doch Gefühlt jede Minute ein Wheelspin, sobald man den ganzen crap bekommen hat steigt auch das Glück.
Habe soweit ich weiß auch noch kein Duplikat eines Gegenstandes bekommen.

Wie kannst du schon alle Gebäuden haben aber nur 2-3 Wheelspins?

Habe knapp 3 Millionen und noch kein Gebäude/Haus gekauft dafür habe ich schon fast jedes Auto.
Die Autos habe ich aus den Wheelspins und aus abgeschlossenen Storys.

Gefühlt habe ich schon 10.000 Wheelspins bekommen.


Statt unnötig Geld für Käse zu verbrennen solltest du lieber die ganzen Story Missionen abschließen.


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2018)

@FanboyOfMySelf

Ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass ich nur 2-3 Wheelspins bekommen habe. Auf den Screens von Isrian sind 4 Forza Editionen zu sehen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich drei von diesen vieren habe. Und ich ansonsten der Meinung bin, dass ich eher Pech bei den Wheelspins habe. Auch habe ich geschrieben, dass ich (leider billige!) Autos schon öfter zum 2ten oder 3 mal bekommen habe. Autos! Ich habe nie behauptet, ich hätte irgendwelche Kleidung doppelt bekommen, weil das nicht geht.

Und die Story Missionen abschließen? Ich habe 40 Story Kapitel mit insgesamt 120 Sternen abgeschlossen (4 Stories a 10 Kapitel). Ich bin bei den Straßenrennveranstaltungen, Straßenrennen, Dirt und Beschleunigungsrennen auf Stufe 20. Bei Querfeldeinrennen immerhin auf Stufe 17. Natürlich habe ich auch die Autos, die man auf dem Weg dahin freischaltet.  
Und für mich gehört es auch dazu alle Gebäude zu besitzen.

Und du hast 3 kleine Millionen und fast jedes Auto. Sicher. Wie viele Autos hast du? Und die Autos die z.B. 10 Millionen kosten?
Und wenn du in Wheelspins noch nicht wenigsten ein paar Autos doppelt bekommen hast, kannst du gar nicht so viele Wheelspins gedreht haben wie ich. Und ja ich weiß, du hast Gegenstände geschrieben, und nicht Autos.

Ich möchte keine Autos mit Vorbesitzer. Deshalb kaufe ich keine Autos vom Auktionshaus. Deshalb musste ich die beiden Schlösser kaufen (eines kommt mit Auto, das andere mit einem Scheunenfundgerücht). Und ich habe mich mit Absicht dazu entschieden die Gebäude zuerst zu kaufen, weil ich es so oder so getan hätte. Das hat aber nichts mit Pech bei Wheelspins zu tun.

Vielleicht sollten du lesen was andere Leute schreiben und versuchen es zu verstehen, bevor du wieder was dazu schreibst.
​


----------



## Isrian (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Burg am Strand, sowie die eine Hütte am See für 1,5 Mio fehlen mir noch. Gekauft hab ich bisher nur 3 von meinen 220 Fahrzeugen (den Nissan 370Z, weil mir keiner der 3 Startwagen zusagte, den Ariel Nomad, weil ich für die Dirtrennen den Subaru genommen hatte und den Hoonicorn zum Skillpunkte farmen).


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Die Burg am Strand, sowie die eine Hütte am See für 1,5 Mio fehlen mir noch. Gekauft hab ich bisher nur 3 von meinen 220 Fahrzeugen (den Nissan 370Z, weil mir keiner der 3 Startwagen zusagte, den Ariel Nomad, weil ich für die Dirtrennen den Subaru genommen hatte und den Hoonicorn zum Skillpunkte farmen).



Mein Kommentar direkt über deinem, war natürlich nicht an dich gerichtet. Egal. Bisher hatte ich den Autokauf auch vermieden, aber so um die 6 Autos habe ich aus diversen Gründen dann doch gekauft (z.B. Nissan R390, M-B 300SL Coupe)​


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß in dem Spiel schon nach 2h spielen nicht wohin mit den ganzen Autos. Wofür brauch ich überhaupt soviele?
Finde das etwas zu viel des guten muss ich sagen. Wegen der Premiumedition werde ich auch mit Sachen überschüttet wie ich finde. Wie läuft das mit den Klassen der Autos ich blick da noch nicht so ganz durch.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Menge an Fahrzeugen gibt es, um für Abwechslung zu sorgen und jeden Autonarr zufrieden zu stellen. Hersteller wie Ascari oder VW sind nicht so selbstverständlich.

Die Fahrzeugklassen müssen dich im Solospiel nicht interessieren, da zählt nur dein gewählter Schwierigkeitsgrad. Die Klassen spielen nur in den Onlinesessions ne Rolle. Die Klassen begrenzen die Tuningstufen, bzw. sollen für faire Bedingungen sorgen. 

Trotz dieser Begrenzungen kann man natürlich zig verschiedene Tunings innerhalb einer Klasse haben. Einfach mal die erstellten Tunings anderer User testen. Da gibt's vom V8-Allrad-Hobel bis zum Handling-Leichtgewicht alles. 

So teste ich immer mal 2-3 andere Fahrzeuge und Settings am Abend, wird nicht so schnell langweilig. Klar hat man seine Favoriten aber das experimentieren lohnt.

Ich empfinde die Supercars mit Heckantrieb diesmal viel angenehmer vom Handling, immer noch giftig aber viel besser vorauszusehen und zu "fangen". Ob Zonda oder die Königsegg, mega gut. (Stabi & TC OFF)


----------



## Isrian (7. Oktober 2018)

Schon mal wer getestet, weilcher Motor besser ist? Der Racing V12 oder der 6,5l V12?


----------



## Stormado (7. Oktober 2018)

Ist doch kacke. Wenn man hier still dem Thread folgt und immer wieder Videos zum Spiel anguckt, dann wird man schwach. Und so konnte ich mich nun nicht zügeln und habs gekauft. Verdammtes FH4


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Also wer noch Probleme mit Streamingrucklern hat, sollte sich mal den Windows Gamemode näher anschauen.
Ich hab es jetzt geschafft mit HBCC und Gamemode den 3570 und die V56 fast vollständig aus dem CPU Limit zu ziehen, das Streaming arbeitet jetzt butterweich.
Ohne Optimierungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit HBCC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit HBCC und Gamemode



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Oktober 2018)

Was ist HBCC?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Was ist HBCC?



Ein Vega exklusives Feature um Hauptspeicher zum Vram zuzuordnen. Dabei wird das Paging deutlich verbessert und erfolgt feinkörniger.
Kann mal jemand mit und ohne Gamemode benchen, am besten in FHD?


----------



## Stormado (7. Oktober 2018)

Das Spiel ist jetzt innerhalb von 30 Minuten drei Mal abgeschmiert. Und ich verstehe nicht warum.

Dazu kommt natürlich das "Problem", dass man den Afterburner ausschalten muss, damit man FH4 starten kann. Gibt es da schon eine Lösung für?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt innerhalb von 30 Minuten drei Mal abgeschmiert. Und ich verstehe nicht warum.
> 
> Dazu kommt natürlich das "Problem", dass man den Afterburner ausschalten muss, damit man FH4 starten kann. Gibt es da schon eine Lösung für?



Sag mal deine Settings. Sind deine Komponenten übertaktet?


----------



## claster17 (7. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir macht der Gamemode keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Der CPU-Graph hat aber ein kleines bisschen weniger Ausreißer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormado (7. Oktober 2018)

Settings sind allesamt auf Ultra. Lediglich Bewegungsunschärfe habe ich ausgestellt. Komponenten sind allesamt nicht übertaktet.

Habe was in einem anderen Forum gefunden. Das teste ich nachher oder Dienstag mal:



			
				babuinomortal; schrieb:
			
		

> Fix to Forza Horizon 4 Crashing Constantly - PC - Random Crashes - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums
> 
> guys, if nothing works the same happened to me, must try this method, credits to StingyFilly69 that posted in another forum.
> 
> ...



Edit: hat nichts geholfen. Hatte dann auch mal Steam und Chrome beendet und ich konnte wenigstens ein Rennen fahren. Danach ist es dann wieder abgeschmiert.

Ich denke mir auf der einen Seite: geiles Spiel, sieht verdammt klasse aus. Auf der anderen Seite: ich gebe 100 EUR aus - selbst wenn es nur 60 oder 70 EUR wären -, da erwarte ich, dass das Spiel nicht so derart oft crashed. Ich meine, in diversen Threads wird das seit mehr als einer Woche angesprochen. Sowohl von PC- als auch Xbox One-Spielern. Das kann es dann halt echt nicht sein.

Hoffe, dass das rasch behoben wird.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Bei mir macht der Gamemode keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Der CPU-Graph hat aber ein kleines bisschen weniger Ausreißer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm Bemerkenswert, da du ja auch im CPU Limit hängst partiell.

@Stormado: Interessant. Probiers mal aus und berichte, vielleicht hilft das dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Oktober 2018)

Stormado schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt innerhalb von 30 Minuten drei Mal abgeschmiert. Und ich verstehe nicht warum.
> 
> Dazu kommt natürlich das "Problem", dass man den Afterburner ausschalten muss, damit man FH4 starten kann. Gibt es da schon eine Lösung für?




Hast du Rivatuner mit installiert? Weil ich hab das ausgelassen, und kann den Afterburner nebenbei immer anhaben, ohne das sich das Spiel nicht starten lässt.


----------



## Isrian (8. Oktober 2018)

Beim Rivatuner "Application Detection Level" auf none stellen, dann gehts auch.


----------



## Stormado (8. Oktober 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Beim Rivatuner "Application Detection Level" auf none stellen, dann gehts auch.



Hab das mal gemacht. Werde es aber erst morgen testen können. Melde mich dann nochmals bei euch.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0I-AoVTttUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## huenni87 (9. Oktober 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> ...



Einmal mehr wird die KI gelobt und als das absolut beste zur Zeit genannt. Ich kann es einmal mehr nicht nachvollziehen. Wie auch schon in Teil 3 und Forza 7 ist die KI absoluter Durchschnitt und von einem ausgeklügelten System was das Fahrverhalten echter Fahrer imitieren soll ist absolut nichts zu merken. Es ist eine Gummiband KI die auf geraden Strecken einfach nur immer etwas schneller ist um das Gefühl zu vermitteln das Rennen wird schwerer. 

Auch dachte ich das in zwei Jahren eben kein FH5 rauskommen soll? Das wurde doch so kommentiert. 

Es ist ein tolles Spiel und ich habe es schon ordentlich gesuchtet. Nur warum immer wieder die KI gelobt wird in Forza kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Isrian (9. Oktober 2018)

Vor allem fährt die KI immer mit den gleichen Fahrzeugen. Mach ich nen Goliath mit anything goes, hab ich 9 Audi TTS und 2 Ford Focus dabei. Mach ich die Strecke nur für Extreme Track Toys, haben alle den Zonda R FE, bis halt auf ein oder zwei Ausnahmen. Bei Horizon 3 hatte ich fast nie zwei KI Fahrer mit dem selben Fahrzeug dabei.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

Dank der grandiosen Gegner-KI fahr ich die Goliath auf der letzten Schwierigkeitsstufe "unbesiegbar". Wie die KI sich in den Topspeedkurven abschießt ist schon witzig anzusehen.


----------



## huenni87 (10. Oktober 2018)

Mal abseits davon. Ab wann wird denn das Goliath freigeschaltet? Ich bin Level 26 mit Sternchen  habe alle finalen Rennen der einzelnen Klassen erledigt. Das Goliath habe ich aber noch nicht frei. Oder habe ich das nur übersehen?


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Bug/Glitch der von scheinbar jedem 2. genutzt wird zur Zeit wird behoben und ich hoffe sie werden Maßnahmen ergreifen für die jenigen die den genutzt haben.

â€œThe glitchâ€ - Forza Horizon 4 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Dieser Bug/Glitch der von scheinbar jedem 2. genutzt wird zur Zeit wird behoben und ich hoffe sie werden Maßnahmen ergreifen für die jenigen die den genutzt haben.
> 
> â€œThe glitchâ€ - Forza Horizon 4 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums



Warum? Beeinflusst das dein Spiel oder deine Motivation das Spiel zu spielen? 
Von dem Glitch wird niemand zum besseren Fahrer oder oder oder. 

Wird die eigene "Spielerfahrung" überhaupt irgendwo beschnitten? 

Sollen die doch machen, das hat doch alles nichts mehr mit Rennen fahren etc. zu tun.

Oder schrumpft das Ego weil irgendwer 200 Level höher ist aber noch kein einziges echtes Rennen beendet hat?


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2018)

"Using a glitch or a bug to gain advantage is against the Terms of Service"

Man kann dafür gebannt werden. Nicht nur von einem Spiel sondern sogar der komplette Account oder Konsole von Xbox Live. Wer sowas nutzt verstößt gegen die Regeln. Davon ab wird die ingame Balance der Credits und das Auktionshaus wie damals zu Forza 4 für normale Spieler unbrauchbar genauso wie etliche Leaderboards.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

Aber so eine Entwicklung ist doch gewollt und geplant, dasselbe passiert schon längst durch das verkaufen von VIP-Pässen. Naja und "Leaderboards" ?! Was spielt denn für ne Rolle wenn der Clan oder User xxx Levels hat aber niemand da jemals auch nur irgendeine gute Zeit aufs Parkett gelegt hat. Die Glitch-User haben Xp und Kohle, Dinge die in einem Autorennspiel für mich an vorletzter Stelle stehen, hebt mich 0.

Wäre mir lieber die fixen mal den Bug, der passiert, wenn man Koop-Lobbies vor Start während des Timers abbricht. Da war es das mit Lenken, Bremsen und Beschleunigen, weder am Controller noch Tastatur. Witzigerweise kann man aber das Pausenmenü bedienen, welches sich automatisch beim raustabben öffnet, mit beiden Eingabemethoden.

Führt dann dazu, dass man eben keine Koop-Rennen mehr öffnet oder joined, da das immer mit dem Risiko verbunden ist Handlungsunfähig im Kooprennen/ der Lobby zu landen.

Sowas pisst mich wirklich an und versaut mir die Spielspaß 10 mal mehr, da sowas mein Spiel direkt beeinflusst. Und zur Inflation im Auktionshaus... als ob man darauf irgendwie angewiesen wäre, das Spiel genießen zu können. Auf  Koop-Rennen verzichten zu müssen raubt mir dagegen eine enorme Menge an Inhalten. Auf irgendwelche Horizon Edition Fahrzeuge verzichten zu müssen ist schon fast lächerlich, dann hat man eben irgendeinen Boni weniger... ganz wichtig für ein Rennspiel.


----------



## Isrian (10. Oktober 2018)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Mal abseits davon. Ab wann wird denn das Goliath freigeschaltet? Ich bin Level 26 mit Sternchen  habe alle finalen Rennen der einzelnen Klassen erledigt. Das Goliath habe ich aber noch nicht frei. Oder habe ich das nur übersehen?



Goliath schaltest du frei, wenn du die Straßenrennserie auf Stufe 20 bringst.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Goliath schaltest du frei, wenn du die Straßenrennserie auf Stufe 20 bringst.



Über die Blaupausen bekommt man auch schon vorher Zugang, hab es selber erst freigeschalten nachdem ich bereits mehrere Blaupausen Goliath gefahren bin.


----------



## huenni87 (10. Oktober 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Goliath schaltest du frei, wenn du die Straßenrennserie auf Stufe 20 bringst.



Danke. Dann fehlen mir da tatsächlich noch 1-2 Level. Heute Abend mal nachsehen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2018)

Falls jemand eine Einladung zum Goliath rennen findet, und erst zuspät sieht (wie es mir leider passiert ist) das es 50 Runden sind, dem kann ich nur abraten anzunehmen. Nach ein paar Sekunden leaven (Wird wohl als PVP-Modus gestartet) die Gegner, und man bekommt um die 4 Millionen  Credits + fast 100 Levelups. Könnte einem dezent den Spielspaß zerstören. Ebenso wenn  man raus geht, spendiert man dem Gegner dann die ganzen "Vorteile".  Man sollte also möglichst versuchen auf die Runden  zu achten, sollte aber in Zukunft hoffentlich gepatcht werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

Weil einen Kohle und XP zum besseren Fahrer macht oder wie?

Ich raff einfach nicht was da dass Problem sein soll. Das ist doch keine Wirtschaftssimulation oder Chinagrinder in dem plötzlich nur noch das eigene Level oder Kontostand zählt. 

Zum Thema patchen, wenn ich ein PVP Rennen erstelle und mein Gegner das Rennen vorzeitig verlässt, warum sollte ich dann bestraft werden, in dem ich nur einen Bruchteil der Belohnung bekomme? So selten ist das nämlich auch nicht, dass Gegner vorzeitig das Rennen verlassen, weil die es eben nicht schaffen 3 Runden fehlerfrei den Goliath zu fahren. Ist der Rückstand erstmal groß genug sind die sofort weg, idR. noch vor Ende der 2ten Runde. Wenn man ständig an solche "PS-Profis" gerät, würde man es nicht einmal schaffen das Rennen zu beenden und nie die volle Belohnung bekommen.

Alle reden darüber wie blöd das Alles ist und hoffentlich bald gepatched wird, dann drück ich euch die Daumen, dass euch das Ergebnis des Patches besser schmeckt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2018)

Dann stell ich dir mal die Frage.

Willst du lieber von Mama und Papa alles in den A* gesteckt bekommen, oder dir alles selber erarbeiten damit man wenigstens stolz darauf sein kann? 


Also für mich klingt das zweite besser... Was habe ich denn da für einen Spaß wenn ich so viel Geld + XP einfach so bekomme und nichts dafür tun muss? Nach deiner Logik sollte man in Forza gleich alles freigeschaltet haben und gar nicht erst für seine Autos fahren sondern einfach das nehmen  was man will.  Ist ja schließlich nur ein Rennspiel.


----------



## claster17 (10. Oktober 2018)

Meinetwegen könnten Level und Geld ersatzlos gestrichen werden, da ich das Optimieren des eigenen Fahrzeugs und den Wettkampf mit anderen viel interessanter finde.


----------



## Galford (10. Oktober 2018)

Edit: Hab keine Bock auf Streit.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2018)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Dann stell ich dir mal die Frage.
> 
> Willst du lieber von Mama und Papa alles in den A* gesteckt bekommen, oder dir alles selber erarbeiten damit man wenigstens stolz darauf sein kann?
> 
> ...



Genau so, macht es denn einen Unterschied ob ich die 500 Fahrzeuge nach und nach freischalte oder alle auf einmal? 
Wie viele Fahrzeuge kann man denn gleichzeitig fahren?
Mit welchem Fahrzeug ist man denn auf Werkseinstellung konkurrenzfähig?

Braucht es am Ende vielleicht doch erst eine Eingewöhnung aufs Fahrzeug und das jeweilige Setting?
Erfahrung um das Verhalten der Gegner einzuschätzen, Streckenkenntnis um Kurvenradien einzuschätzen. (die vermeintliche Ideallinie und Bremspunkte würde ich nämlich mehr als "Chicken-Line" einstufen.)

"Stolz darauf" deine Fahrzeuge beim Glücksrad zu gewinnen, nunja, Gratulation dafür.

Ich bleib dabei, Level und Kontostand haben auf das Renngeschehen überhaupt keinen Einfluss.
Wer die Lust am Fahren verliert weil sein Kontostand plötzlich riesengroß ist, hat dieses Rennspiel aus den falschen Gründen gekauft.

Das ist auch nur meine Meinung und soll hier niemanden provozieren aber wenn ein Rennspiel an Faszination verliert weil man plötzlich Level drölftausend ist und Milliardär spielt man das Spiel offensichtlich nicht wegen der Rennen oder Bestzeiten.


----------



## Stormado (11. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Hatte am Sonntag ja die Option "Application Detection Level" auf none gestellt. Dadurch konnte ich dann immerhin FH4 trotz Rivatuner und Afterburner starten, danke für den Tipp! FH4 konnte ich dann auch etwa 1,5 Stunden am Stück spielen. Keine Ahnung, ob die Abstürze nun nur am Rivatuner bzw. dessen Option lagen, oder ob es ein Update gab (zumindest für Windows gab es eines). Jedenfalls darf es nun gerne so bleiben!


----------



## ak1504 (12. Oktober 2018)

*Horizon 4 October 10th Update Changelog*

FH4 Release Notes [Updated October 11th, 2018] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


*Release Notes: October 11th, 2018*

-Fixed the Goliath credit glitch

FH4 Release Notes [Updated October 11th, 2018] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums




*Official Horizon 4 Wheel & FFB User's Guide*

Wheel User's Guide – Forza Support


----------



## Torben456 (12. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich kann wieder kein Forza spielen, das mit dem Afterburner ausschalten hat geklappt, aber seit gestern schmiert mein Spiel einfach im Hauptmenü ab. 
Ich starte das Spiel komm ins Menü und will auf Spielen klicken und zack das Spiel ist geschlossen, aktuellste Treiber sind drauf. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder hat einen Rat? Vor ein paar Tagen, bzw. vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen lief noch alles tadellos.

Zusatz: Ich spiele das Spiel auf meinem 2. Rechner, also das AMD System.


----------



## Isrian (13. Oktober 2018)

Falls jemand mit der wöchentlichen Forzathon Aufgabe Probleme hat, die 7 Mio Skillpunkte zusammen zu bekommen, weil die nach jeden Spielstart resetten (im Forza Forum wird deswegen schon wieder geweint), nehmt einfach den FE Wagen, den es gerade im Forzathonshop gibt. Mit dem hab ich die Punkte am Strand südlich von Bamburgh in ca 50 Minuten zwischen 2 Forzathon Lives zusammengefahren. Der Multi geht zwar nur bis 6, aber man muss an der Stelle nicht zwingend warten, bis die Skillchain zuende ist, weil man einfach schnell zu den Cross Country Rennen fahren kann, das kurz starten und direkt im ersten Menü (wo man solo, koop, etc. auswählen kann) direkt wieder verlässt.

Mit Fähigkeitslied und einer einzelnen Skillchain schafft mans sicher noch schneller, aber ich hab meine immer bei ca 84-85k x6 abgeschlossen wegen den Punkten.


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2018)

So ähnlich hab ich es auch gemacht: gleiches Auto, nur an anderer Stelle und am Donnerstag Abend. Keine Ahnung wo da das Problem sein soll. Eigentlich kann da nur jemand Probleme haben, bei dem Horizon 4 das erste Horizon ist.


Allerdings hab ich ein anderes Problem. Ich bin mir fast sicher, das ich in der abgelaufenen Herbstsaison die Bonuspunkte für das Abschließen einer Wochenherausforderung und 7 Tagesherausforderungen nicht bekommen habe, obwohl es mindestens 9/7 angezeigt hat (und natürlich 1/1).

@Isrian
Mal aus Interesse: in den Statistiken müsste dein Skillpunkteanzahl zu finden sein. Mich würde nur mal interessieren wie viele du hast, mit dem Hoonigan grinden und jetzt mit dem Forzathon.
Denn bis auf das eher erzwungene Grinden für den Forzathon habe ich Skillpunkte eigentlich gar nicht gegrindet. Würde einfach mal gerne wissen wie viel ich so ungefähr hinten liege.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2018)

Wie regelt Ihr das mit den Scheunenfunden, irgendwie nervt mich das Gesuche ein wenig.
Außerdem, wie kann ich Autos aus einem Pack in meinen Fuhrpark stecken ohne ein spezielles Design anzuwählen?

Der Patch hat übrigens die HDR Darstellung nochmal deutlich aufgewertet, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus jetzt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich suche sie, wenn ich sie gar nicht finde hilft auch eine kurze Suche bei Google


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie regelt Ihr das mit den Scheunenfunden, irgendwie nervt mich das Gesuche ein wenig.
> Außerdem, wie kann ich Autos aus einem Pack in meinen Fuhrpark stecken ohne ein spezielles Design anzuwählen?
> 
> Der Patch hat übrigens die HDR Darstellung nochmal deutlich aufgewertet, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus jetzt.


Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, einfach bei der Skin-Auswahl Y drücken, dann kommst du zu den Hersteller Farben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2018)

Bei Scheunenfunden wird einem ja ein bestimmter Bereich angezeigt, und in dem sucht man mit der Drohne, denn u.a. dazu ist die ja da. Warum man da bei Google suchen muss, wegen dem kleinen Bereich den man im Spiel absuchen muss? Das kommt zur Überraschung von jemanden, der sich damals darüber aufgeregt hatte, dass ich in Forza Horizon 3 irgendwann die Schnellreise-Funktion genutzt habe.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2018)

Schnellreisen in einem Rennspiel finde ich immer noch affig. Und bis jetzt suchte ich nur ein Auto vergebens, glaube das zweite in den Bergen. Da half mir halt eine Karte etwas weiter. 
Die Drohne finde ich nicht wirklich hilfreich, die fliegt viel zu tief.


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Drohne sehr hoch steigen könnte, wäre es ja zu einfach. Sie hat immerhin einen Turbo-Modus (der schneller sein könnte)

Und zum Thema Schnellreise: 
- Im Spiel (wie schon in Horizon 3) gibt es Schnellreise-Boards. Sind alle zerstört kostet die Schnellreise nichts mehr, aber am Anfang ist die Schnellreise sehr teuer. Ich finde das ist doch super gelöst. Je mehr man sich der Exploration hingibt und je mehr Tafeln man findet, umso näher kommt man an die kostenlose Schnellreise. Aber zuerst verbringt man eben viel Zeit damit, die Gegend zu erkunden. Später braucht man hingegen nicht mehr jedes Event einzeln anzufahren, nur weil man es nochmals spielen will. Wie man es nicht macht, sieht man z.B. in Payback, wo man es mit den Sammelobjekten (Roulette-Chips) genauso hätte machen können.
- Wo ich Schnellreise hingegen wirklich auch "affig" finde, ist, wenn man diese während einem Forzathon-Live Event benutzt. Das ist wie wenn James T. Kirk Schnitzeljagd spielt und sich überall hinbeamen lässt (wenn es ihn gäbe)​


----------



## Isrian (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich nutz die Schnellreise eigentlich nur, um noch rechtzeitig bei nen Forzathon Event anzukommen, wenn ich spät dran bin. Alles andere fahre ich. Gibt ja genug schnelle Fahrzeuge um von a nach b zu kommen.


----------



## Stormado (14. Oktober 2018)

Die Schnellreise in FH ist doch sinnlos. Die Karte ist so klein, dass man locker innerhalb von 3-4 Minuten bis zum entsprechenden Ort kommen kann. Außer mit den langsamen Autos, klar. Daher nutze ich sie in FH auch nicht.

Wenn die Karte so groß ist wie bei TC2, dann nutze ich sie eher. Denn eine halbe Stunde von Ort A nach B zu fahren um ein Rennen zu fahren, ist mir dann doch zu lange.

Das Spiel geht nun übrigens wieder sehr gut. Konnte heute stundenlang ohne Probleme spielen. Es gab keinen einzigen Absturz mehr. Habe mich während der Einführung auf die "Stunt-Karriere" und das Entdecken aller Straßen konzentriert. Mit den Straßen bin ich bis auf eine fertig. Ab nächstem WE werde ich dann die Rennen angehen. Spiel macht wie von mir gedacht sehr viel Spaß. Die kleine Karte ist bislang aber noch kein Problem. Mal gucken, wie es dann in den nächsten Wochen wird.

Das einzige was mir derzeit am wenigsten Spaß macht, ist der Winter. Den mag ich irgendwie nicht so sehr. Frühling, Sommer und Herbst dagegen finde ich insgesamt sehr schön.


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie regelt Ihr das mit den Scheunenfunden, irgendwie nervt mich das Gesuche ein wenig.
> Außerdem, wie kann ich Autos aus einem Pack in meinen Fuhrpark stecken ohne ein spezielles Design anzuwählen?
> 
> Der Patch hat übrigens die HDR Darstellung nochmal deutlich aufgewertet, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus jetzt.



Schatzkarte kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Schatzkarte kaufen



Ahh, was steht denn da drauf? Sind das dann Scheunenfunde? Ich hab eh Asche wie heu und weiß net wofür ich das ausgeben soll.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh, was steht denn da drauf? Sind das dann Scheunenfunde? Ich hab eh Asche wie heu und weiß net wofür ich das ausgeben soll.



Da ist die genaue Position des Scheunenfunds dann auf der Map ersichtlich und du kannst direkt hin fahren.


----------



## Isrian (15. Oktober 2018)

Auch die Bonustafeln werden alle angezeigt und man muss sie nicht mehr suchen. Einige davon sind trotzdem kniffelig zu erreichen. Die Schatzkate kostet aber glaub ich 2,99 Taler, da ist mit ingame Asche nix zu holen.


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2018)

Asche wie Heu? Wieviel ist das dann? Bin halt neugierig.​


----------



## FarChri (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh, was steht denn da drauf? Sind das dann Scheunenfunde? Ich hab eh Asche wie heu und weiß net wofür ich das ausgeben soll.



Die kostet aber echtes Geld - nicht In-Game Credits, wenn auch ein geringer Betrag.


----------



## blautemple (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh, was steht denn da drauf? Sind das dann Scheunenfunde? Ich hab eh Asche wie heu und weiß net wofür ich das ausgeben soll.



Da steht die genaue Position drauf, allerdings kostet die halt 2,99€, aber du hast ja eh Asche wie Heu


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Oktober 2018)

Wer 100% erreichen will, dem hilft die Karte schon. Die ganzen Schilder zu suchen und zu finden (lege zum Glück keinen Wert drauf) ist mühsig.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da steht die genaue Position drauf, allerdings kostet die halt 2,99€, aber du hast ja eh Asche wie Heu



Ja ne, ich hab schon genug für das Spiel geblecht, ich kauf doch net noch was mit Echtgeld.....


Galford schrieb:


> Asche wie Heu? Wieviel ist das dann? Bin halt neugierig.​


Im Vergleich zu euch sicher wenig, aber ich weiß mit der Ingame Kohle irgendwie nix anzufangen, außerdem hab ich den VIP Kram und Autopass, ich werde irgendwie mit allem zugeschmissen.


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2018)

Wer die Demo gespielt hat, müsste als Dank einen Code für den McLaren Senna bekommen haben. Einfach in der Xbox-App bei den Nachrichten vorbeischauen. Gut, das ich mir das Auto im Spiel noch nicht gekauft hatte (wobei zwei davon wären auch nicht so schlimm).


----------



## FarChri (16. Oktober 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Wer die Demo gespielt hat, müsste als Dank einen Code für den McLaren Senna bekommen haben. Einfach in der Xbox-App bei den Nachrichten vorbeischauen. Gut, das ich mir das Auto im Spiel noch nicht gekauft hatte (wobei zwei davon wären auch nicht so schlimm).



Stimmt - habe die Nachricht gerade gesehen. Danke 

Ich habe ihn auch noch nicht. Also für mich eine super Sache - für alle die sich den Senna schon geholt haben, aber reichlich spät... War das so angekündigt? Ich denke Credits wären die bessere Lösung gewesen. Aber ja, für mich trotzdem ideal.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir läuft es nicht mehr. 
Ich starte das Spiel, im Spiel Menü klicke ich auf fahren, es wird geladen. Ich sitze im Cockpit und dann hängt es sich auf. Windows läuft, ich kann raustabben und das Spiel beenden. Versucht habe ich den Treiber neu zu installieren, kein Erfolg.
Das Spiel deinstallieren neu installieren ist keine Option mit meiner Bambusleitung (FTTH immer noch nicht da  ).


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu euch sicher wenig, aber ich weiß mit der Ingame Kohle irgendwie nix anzufangen, außerdem hab ich den VIP Kram und Autopass, ich werde irgendwie mit allem zugeschmissen.



Geht mir aber genauso. Ich habe ca. 2.500.000 Credits und weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll.
Den Bugatti Chiron habe ich beim Wheelspin gewonnen und auch sonst habe ich genug Autos kostenlos bekommen.
Kürzlich habe ich mir dann den Porsche GT2 und den GT3 gekauft, beide voll geupgradet, habe mir den Audi R8 gekauft und voll geupgradet, den Lamborghini Huracan gekauft und voll geupgradet und auch sonst habe ich kostenlose Autos geupgradet.
Außerdem besitze ich 4 oder 5 Häuser.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich mit dem ganzen Geld machen soll. Sinnlos Autos kaufen ist keine Option, denn die, die ich haben wollte, habe ich.


----------



## Stormado (16. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Geht mir aber genauso. Ich habe ca. 2.500.000 Credits und weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll.
> Den Bugatti Chiron habe ich beim Wheelspin gewonnen und auch sonst habe ich genug Autos kostenlos bekommen.
> Kürzlich habe ich mir dann den Porsche GT2 und den GT3 gekauft, beide voll geupgradet, habe mir den Audi R8 gekauft und voll geupgradet, den Lamborghini Huracan gekauft und voll geupgradet und auch sonst habe ich kostenlose Autos geupgradet.
> Außerdem besitze ich 4 oder 5 Häuser.
> Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich mit dem ganzen Geld machen soll. Sinnlos Autos kaufen ist keine Option, denn die, die ich haben wollte, habe ich.



Ist doch immer so. Habe mich ja in der Anfangsphase nur auf das Erkunden der Karte konzentriert. Dabei habe ich dann "nur" 40 Wheelspins bekommen. Und von diesen dann alleine 2 Mio. Credits erhalten. Ich meine, ich bin nicht mal richtig gestartet und kann mir bereits fast das teuerste Auto leisten.. Das dürfte gerne ein wenig anders sein.

Ich kann mich bei TC2 erinnern, dass ich auch relativ schnell 3-4 Mio Credits angehäuft hatte. Und bei einer der Kritiken von Gamestar glaube ich, wurde gesagt, dass es ja ach so schwer sei, Geld zu verdienen und die Autos so unglaublich teuer sind...


----------



## FarChri (16. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du die Häuser kaufen willst, ist das schon ein ziemlicher Grind. Da sind die 2.5 Mio ja nichts wenn man alleine für das teuerste 15 braucht...

Ich habe extrem viel gespielt und besitze (ohne den Goliath Glitch jemals verwendet zu haben), aktuell ca. 330 Autos, alle Häuser und habe noch ca. 3 Mio Credits übrig. Habe mittlerweile auch fast alle Autos die ich wollte. Jetzt suche mir einfach immer wieder ein paar Perlen heraus, welche ich dann trotzdem noch kaufe. Nur bei den wirklich teuren Autos will ich meist nicht zuschlagen, weil ich doch die Hoffnung habe diese bei einem Wheelspin gratis zu ergattern...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Oktober 2018)

Welchen Sinn haben eigentlich die Häuser?


----------



## Stormado (16. Oktober 2018)

Scheinbar keinen. Man sieht ja nicht wirklich was. Also für mich sinnlos. Aber die knapp 30 Millionen, die man für alle braucht, kriegt man auch zusammen. 30-40 Stunden sollten dafür reichen, so meine Vermutung.


----------



## FarChri (16. Oktober 2018)

Nur den Sinn der jeweiligen Belohnung und zusätzlichen Schnellreise dorthin (und falls einem das interessiert - ein Achievement). Also eigentlich fürn A***, aber irgendwie wollte ich sie trotzdem 

Ich hätte mir da auch einen etwas besseren Bonus erhofft. Hätte es cool gefunden, wenn man generell zu jedem Haus eine Art zusätzlichen Scheunenfund erhalten würde. Einfach ein seltenes oder gar einzigartiges Auto.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Oktober 2018)

FarChri schrieb:


> Nur den Sinn der jeweiligen Belohnung und zusätzlichen Schnellreise dorthin (und falls einem das interessiert - ein Achievement). Also eigentlich fürn A***, aber irgendwie wollte ich sie trotzdem
> 
> Ich hätte mir da auch einen etwas besseren Bonus erhofft. Hätte es cool gefunden, wenn man generell zu jedem Haus eine Art zusätzlichen Scheunenfund erhalten würde. Einfach ein seltenes oder gar einzigartiges Auto.



Allgemein finde ich manche Dinge nicht so sinnvoll.

Die Häuser machen keinen Sinn; die Schnellreise Schilder sind auch ziemlich überflüssig, weil man eh genug Geld hat; die Belohnungsschilder sind auch überflüssig, weil ich eh genug Punkte bekomme.

Warum gibt es zusätzlich eigentlich auch noch Forzathon Punkte? Hätte es nicht gereicht, wenn man nur eine Währung gehabt hätte?
Dann könnte ich das Geld wenigstens für die Dinge nutzen, für die man die Forzathonpunkte braucht.


----------



## Isrian (16. Oktober 2018)

Bei den beiden teuersten Hütten bekommt man ja nen einzigartiges Auto, bzw nen Scheunenfund, Sind halt nur 25 Mio, die man dafür braucht.

Was mich noch etwas stört, das es in der Autoshow mindestens 2 Fahrzeuge zu kaufen gibt, die den 300k Credits-Bonus im Skilltree haben, aber die Anschaffungskosten für die Fahrzeuge geringer als die 300k sind. Hoffe, das für entsprechende Fahrzeuge der Preis angepasst wird.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Oktober 2018)

Hoho,

habt ihr vlt. auch in den Zwischensequenzen kurze Lags bzw. Framedrops?

Das passiert mir nur in den (Video)Zwischensequenzen ..

Sonst läuft das Game *Hammermäßig.*

Lange nicht so ein gut optimiertes Spiel gezockt muss ich schon sagen!


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Oktober 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hoho,
> 
> habt ihr vlt. auch in den Zwischensequenzen kurze Lags bzw. Framedrops?
> 
> ...



Also Lags nicht, aber Framedrops, was wohl daran liegen dürfte, dass im Hintergrund etwas geladen wird.


----------



## Isrian (16. Oktober 2018)

Framedrops hab ich auch bei den Videos, die abspielen, während die Rennen geladen werden. Trotz Spiel auf SSD. Solang der Rest des Spieles butterweich läuft, wen juckt's?


----------



## B4C4RD! (17. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem 15Mio. Schloß dachte ich anfangs dass man auch im Schloß selbst 'n bisschen rumfahren kann, das erste Lets-Play davon gesehen und dann nur  Alles klar, fuer die 10Super-Wheelspins und diesen 10Mio Wagen tue Ich mir das dann doch nicht an


----------



## Isrian (17. Oktober 2018)

Früher oder später wird man eh die Kohle dafür überhaben. Hab jetzt alle Hütten und immer noch 8 Mio auf dem Konto.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Oktober 2018)

Schön langsam nervt der Winter. Wird Zeit das die die Jahreszeit ändern.


----------



## FarChri (17. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schön langsam nervt der Winter. Wird Zeit das die die Jahreszeit ändern.



Nervte mich schon ab der ersten Minute. Ich hasse den Winter... Ich hoffe man erlaubt es uns früher oder später im SP die Jahreszeit selbst zu wählen.

Erst dachte ich mir, gut dann spiele ich ein paar Driftzonen - sollte ja gut gehen im Schnee, aber falsch gedacht - ich sehe ja die Strecke nicht und die Streckenbegrenzungen sind gerade Offroad extrem.

Winter... will wirklich jemand Winter? 



Isrian schrieb:


> ... Was mich noch etwas stört, das es in der Autoshow mindestens 2 Fahrzeuge zu kaufen gibt, die den 300k Credits-Bonus im Skilltree haben, aber die Anschaffungskosten für die Fahrzeuge geringer als die 300k sind. Hoffe, das für entsprechende Fahrzeuge der Preis angepasst wird.



Warum hoffst du das / was bringt dir das? Also ich verstehe jeden der das nicht nutzen will, aber warum entfernen?

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist die Logik so etwas zu implementieren. Warum macht man so etwas als Entwickler? Ein versehen oder bewusst gemacht, um dem Spieler eine simple Möglichkeit zu geben, "schnell" an Geld zu kommen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Oktober 2018)

In echt liebe ich den Winter. Wenn die Straße frei von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer ist, kann man auch mal etwas Spaß haben. Leider sind die Straßen fast nie frei und wirklich Schnee haben wir auch schon paar Jahre nicht mehr gehabt. 

Aber in Forza finde ich ihn nur nervig. Die KI ist davon anscheinend auch nicht betroffen. Die fahren auch mit den PS Starken Hypercars im Schnee wie auf Schienen.


----------



## FarChri (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja die KI ist auch so ein Thema...

Also ganz ehrlich, so sehr ich FH mag, es gibt wirklich viel zu tun für den nächsten Teil. Schön das viel Arbeit in die Spielwelt gesetzt wird und auch schön das es so viele unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge gibt, aber bei vielen anderen Punkten stagniert die Weiterentwicklung meiner Meinung nach. An Tuning, Physik, KI, ... sollte meiner Meinung nach echt mal was gemacht werden, damit diese Dinge auch mal verbessert / weiter aufgewertet werden. Ach ja, und Jahreszeiten manuell einstellbar zu machen


----------



## Galford (17. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt funktioniert der Saisonbonus bei mir schon wieder nicht. 7/7 tägliche und 1/1 wöchentliche Herausforderung/en abgeschlossen und trotzdem keine 30 (60?)Punkte dazu bekommen. Der "Balken" bleibt grau hinterlegt anstatt mint-grün (oder Gold?) zu werden. 

Oder bekommt man den Bonus erst bei Saisonwechsel gutgeschrieben?


----------



## Stormado (17. Oktober 2018)

Das Tuning finde ich eigentlich gut. Nur die Optik ist ein wenig mager. Was mir ein wenig sauer aufstößt sind bei einigen Stoßstangen diese roten Ringe. Für was sind die, für Seile/Kabel? Die sehen einfach so blöde aus. Warum nur..

Optisch gefällt mir hier The Crew 2 deutlich besser. Da hat man teilweise wirklich eine gute Auswahl an Stoßstangen, etc.


----------



## Isrian (17. Oktober 2018)

Denke mal, das es ein Versehen sein wird, weil die Leute, die die Perks zu den Autos hinzufügen sicherlich nicht die gleichen Leute sind, die den Kaufpreis der Wagen in der Automesse bestimmen.

Es gibt übrigens eine Möglichkeit, im reinen SP die Jahreszeit zu ändern. Man muss einfach im Windows das Datum ändern. Kann aber dann dazu führen, das gekaufte Häuser nicht mehr im Besitz des Spielers sind (auch dazu gibt's nen Super Wheelspin exploit für VIP's).

Bei Rennen kann man in den Blaupausen eh die Jahreszeit selbst einstellen, daher juckt der Winter mich nicht so.

Verschiedene Stoßstangen und Seitenschweller hat man eigentlich nur bei den japanischen Wagen zur Auswahl. Die Auswahl an Bodykit Teilen ist echt mager. Und der rote Ring beim Forza front bumper ist in der Tat ein Rennabschlepphaken.


----------



## FarChri (18. Oktober 2018)

Also ich fange sicher nicht an die Windows Datumseinstellungen anzupassen. Das mit den Blaupausen ist mir auch klar, aber ich fahre auch gerne einfach so herum und teste meine Tunings oder neue Fahrzeuge.

Das Tuning an sich ist wirklich nicht schlecht, keine Frage, aber das ist in der Form schon ewig gleich / fast gleich. Ich würde mir da mal ein paar neue Möglichkeiten wünschen. Könnte mir da Prüfstandsabstimmung oder verschiedene Arten von Nockenwellen, Turbolader, Ladeluftkühlern,... vorstellen. So könnte man das Fahrzeug an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen (mehr Drehmoment untern raus, höhere Leistung oben raus,...).

Auch das die Perks fix hinterlegt sind finde ich nicht gut. Wäre besser pro Auto eine gewisse Anzahl von Perks vergeben zu können - aber selbst zu wählen welche das sind. Wobei sie die meinetwegen auch ganz streichen könnten, aber das wird ja sicher nicht passieren.


----------



## B4C4RD! (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich hoffe mal, dass in naher zukunft 'n Patch/Update kommt was Motorsounds angeht.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Mich nervt der Winter auch. Ich würde gerne selbst einstellen, welche Jahreszeit sein soll.
Die Blitzerzonen braucht man im Winter gar nicht fahren, wenn die Zone ziemlich kurvenreich ist.


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mich nervt der Winter auch. Ich würde gerne selbst einstellen, welche Jahreszeit sein soll.
> Die Blitzerzonen braucht man im Winter gar nicht fahren, wenn die Zone ziemlich kurvenreich ist.



Winterreifen sind dein Freund und Helfer. Damit klappt das auch bei Schnee


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Winterreifen sind dein Freund und Helfer. Damit klappt das auch bei Schnee



Und das ist das nächste, was nervt. Klar, sollte man im Winter Winterreifen drauf haben.
Jetzt müsste ich das aber bei fast allen Autos machen, wenn ich unterschiedliche Rennen fahre.
D.h. ich muss jedes Auto einzeln mit Winterreifen ausstatten.

Warum gibt es nicht eine Funktion, dass im Winter alle Autos automatisch mit Winterreifen ausgestattet werden oder wenigstens die Option, dass ich auf all meinen Autos Winterreifen montieren kann.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2018)

Manche Autos haben im Winter automatisch Winterreifen drauf. Aber ja, sind halt nicht alle. Das war schon nervig bei Forza Horizon 3 und Blizzard Mountain.

Bin eigentlich froh, dass ich noch im Herbst die aller letzten fehlenden 3 Sterne in der einen Driftzone geholt habe, die mich auch so schon fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat. Wobei, vielleicht ist ja jemand der Meinung, dass man im Winter besser "rutscht".


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2018)

Bin noch keine einzige Driftzone gefahren. Das mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## FarChri (18. Oktober 2018)

Die Driftzonen schwanken sehr was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht - zumindest ist das mein Empfinden.
Manche schaffe ich auf Anhieb mit drei Sternen, andere bin ich bestimmt 10-15 mal und auch mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen gefahren und komme trotzdem nicht auf mehr als zwei Sterne.

Finde die Driftzonen aber auch nicht besonders unterhaltsam. Die Dirft Story Missionen waren da mehr nach meinem Geschmack. Unterschiedliche Startpunkte hätte man da noch einfügen können, aber sonst haben die echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich hasse Drift-Zonen - und habe das auch schon in Forza Horizon 3 getan. Aber ich quäle mich halt durch. Und ja, die Anforderungen schwanken stark. Am meisten Probleme hatte ich übrigens mit der "S-Kurve" (ich glaub so ist die betitelt, ohne jetzt nochmals nachgeschaut zu haben).

Die ganzen Story-Mission waren mit die ersten Sachen die ich gespielt habe, nachdem sie verfügbar waren. Die "Weltschnellsten" liefert übrigens ein tägliches Einkommen, falls das jemand noch nicht weiß. Allerdings bekommt man nicht viel Geld, selbst mit maximalen Sternenanzahl. Aber besser als nichts.


----------



## FarChri (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja stimmt, die tägliche Belohnung beläuft sich bei mir auf ca. 11-12500 Cr (alles auf 3 Sterne). Das ist wirklich nicht viel. Also deswegen würde ich das nicht spielen, aber die Missionen waren unterhaltsam. Von mir aus könnten gleich noch mehr Missionen liefern. Ich fand die generell ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaub ich hab auch mal 13.000 Credits gesehen (Edit: nö, hab mich geirrt), aber ja, in dem Rahmen. Außerdem bekommt man ja auch noch den Zenvo für 30 Sterne, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.​
Am 25ten Oktober kommt eine neue Story (ebenso mit 10 Kapitel) und ein Streckeneditor, Halloween-Zeugs (noch mehr Kleidung - yeah)


----------



## Isrian (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir einfach 2 Tuning Setups gespeichert, eines mit Rennreifen, eines mit Offroad/Winterreifen (Offroad Reifen werden im Winter automatisch zu Winterreifen, deswegen haben einige Fahrzeuge die "vorinstalliert", war bei FH3 Blizzard Mountain auch schon so). Dann kann man sich auch noch nen Drift und nen Drag Setup fertigmachen und man muss nicht mehr in der Werkstatt um alle Teile umzubauen und dann alles einzustellen.

Der Streckeneditor wird sicher lustig.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2018)

Vorhin mal die Drift Geschichte angeschaut. Die erforderlichen 30000 Punkte mit 60000 deutlich überboten, und nur einen Stern bekommen.  Da braucht man noch viel mehr Punkte. Nein danke. Bin kein Drifter.


----------



## FarChri (18. Oktober 2018)

Du solltest auch auf den Geraden driften. Ich bin auch kein Driftprofi, aber bis auf zwei "Missionen", konnte ich jede mit drei Sternen beim ersten Versuch abschließen. Ich glaube so 300-500k waren meist so das Endergebnis.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vorhin mal die Drift Geschichte angeschaut. Die erforderlichen 30000 Punkte mit 60000 deutlich überboten, und nur einen Stern bekommen.  Da braucht man noch viel mehr Punkte. Nein danke. Bin kein Drifter.



Geht mir genauso. Driften mochte ich noch nie. Deswegen lasse ich diese Challenges erst einmal aus.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gerade das Ziel für den Frühlings-PR-Stunt abgeschlossen (Blitzer "The Roman Mile"), aber keine Belohnung erhalten? Ich weiß nicht, hätte ich einen Super-Wheelspin bekommen müssen?


----------



## Isrian (18. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir war er schon direkt abgeschlossen, weil ich den regulären Blitzer schon mit 420 Sachen im Agera RS mitgenommen hatte.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2018)

Und was gab es als Belohnung? Darum geht es ja. Drei Sterne hatte ich zwar auch zuvor, lag aber da noch mit einem anderen Auto über den regulären Anforderungen für drei Sterne bei dem Blitzer und unter den Anforderungen für die Frühlingsherausforderung. Aber bei saisonalen Stunts gab es doch bisher immer Belohnungen? Ich hab allerdings nichts bekommen.​


----------



## Isrian (18. Oktober 2018)

Jedenfalls kein Super Wheelspin. Bei den normalen kann ich es auch nicht sagen, es wurde mir da nichts angezeigt, zudem sammel ich die schon ne ganze Weile. Hatte noch 10 FP, weiß aber nicht, ob die eventuell noch vom Winter stammten.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2018)

Bei den normalen Wheelspins könnte ich ebenfalls nicht sagen. Sammle jetzt auch etwas und hatte die genaue Zahl nicht im Kopf. Dann gibt es halt nichts. Auch egal.
​


----------



## Cruach (20. Oktober 2018)

Lad mir grad FH 4 runter. Bin gespannt wie es sich mit meinem Setup spielt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Wirklich schick


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (20. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es hier auch leicht gestörte Fahrer die Goliath 3-5 Runden, Rundkurse 10-25 Runden etc. heizen? Ständig nur Leute die disconnecten nervt auf Dauer  Gerade im Koop verstehe ich das nicht  Ansonten bin auch gerne für freies "Cruisen" zu haben


----------



## B4C4RD! (21. Oktober 2018)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch leicht gestörte Fahrer die Goliath 3-5 Runden, Rundkurse 10-25 Runden etc. heizen? Ständig nur Leute die disconnecten nervt auf Dauer  Gerade im Koop verstehe ich das nicht  Ansonten bin auch gerne für freies "Cruisen" zu haben



Ich fahr Goliath meist 10Runden mit dem Pagani FE sind dann so grob 1 1/2Std, hab Mich im Urlaub mal an die 50 Getraut aber nach 25 Abgebrochen weil  hahaha.


----------



## Cruach (21. Oktober 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung von mir wegen dem Fahren mit Lenkrad: Kurz und knapp, macht irre Laune!!! 

Wichtig ist aber, dass die Einstellungen vom Lenkrad und den Pedalen angepasst wird. Die Stock-Settings sind fast nicht fahrbar! Wenn eingestellt hat man ein sehr gutes Gefühl fürs Auto. Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Oktober 2018)

FarChri schrieb:


> Du solltest auch auf den Geraden driften. Ich bin auch kein Driftprofi, aber bis auf zwei "Missionen", konnte ich jede mit drei Sternen beim ersten Versuch abschließen. Ich glaube so 300-500k waren meist so das Endergebnis.



Der trick beim driften ist es ABS und co. auf aus und lenkung auf Simulation zu stellen, danach ist es mega easy punkte in den zonen zu farmen


----------



## FarChri (22. Oktober 2018)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Der trick beim driften ist es ABS und co. auf aus und lenkung auf Simulation zu stellen, danach ist es mega easy punkte in den zonen zu farmen



Kann sein - ich spiele mit diesen Einstellungen schon immer und habe nie was anderes probiert. Wichtig ist sicherlich auch noch die Handschaltung. Auf Automatik wird driften ebenfalls eher schwierig denke ich.


----------



## V3CT0R (22. Oktober 2018)

Seit Forza Horizon 3 mag ich das driften.  Bis dahin hatte ich in keinem Spiel Driftkurse absolviert (ausser halt die, die man fahren *musste*).
Und um den letzten Forzathon mit einem Offroader zu schaffen, habe ich viel gedriftet. Sehr viel... so viele Kurven ... 4 Millionen Punkte noch ... kurven und hüpfen und schleudern und ... so viele Kurven... noch 20 Tausend Punkte... geschafft...


----------



## Galford (22. Oktober 2018)

Das nebenher mal Driften in der offenen Spielwelt um den Multiplikator und die Punkte nach oben zu treiben, und im Vergleich dazu das Driften in Drift-Zonen oder Drift-Story-Events, würde ich nicht unbedingt über einen Kamm scheren. Das eine erfordert ja eigentlich fast kaum Skill. Das andere, je nach Driftzone und benötigter Punktzahl für 3 Sterne, hat dann doch wenigsten Anspruch (für mich jedenfalls, aber ich bin halt nicht der Drift-King).

Sogar in NFS driftet man in Drift-Events doch anders, als in normalen Rennen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Oktober 2018)

FarChri schrieb:


> Kann sein - ich spiele mit diesen Einstellungen schon immer und habe nie was anderes probiert. Wichtig ist sicherlich auch noch die Handschaltung. Auf Automatik wird driften ebenfalls eher schwierig denke ich.



Hab Gang Schaltung auf Automatik,

Mit Der viper( drift packet ) inklusive runter geladenem Tuning für Drift ( das erste was angezeigt wird ) ist es halt so übertrieben einfach in der jeder drift zone 3 sterne zu hohlen.
Das Auto schleudert niemals trotz das jede Fahrhilfe aus ist.

In den Zonen kann man die Kurven mit voll speed nehmen, kurz einlenken und das driften geht schon fast von alleine


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2018)

*FH4 Release Notes: October 23rd, 2018*

FH4 Release Notes: October 23rd, 2018 – Forza Support


----------



## LinusTECH (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte in der Demo einen Sound-Bug (wie viele andere auch) wo der Ton total übersteuert war und krächzte und ächzte. Bei manchen hat da die Umstellung der Abtastrate/Bitrate in den Sound-Einstellungen geholfen (Wiedergabe) aber bei mir leider nicht. Weiß jemand ob es diesen "Bug" auch in der Vollversion gibt?


----------



## V3CT0R (23. Oktober 2018)

*@LinusTECH*

*Cross-Plattform fixes:*
_Multiple engine audio improvements based on community feedback._

*Known Issues:*
_Audio corruption when default playback is set to 24bit 44100Hz (does not happen on any other available setting)._

Es sollte also keine Probleme mehr geben, wenn man auf 48 oder mehr KHz stellt.


*@Galford*
Also mit NFS darf man das FH-Driften nicht vergleichen. Bei NFS konnte man ja gerade in eine Kurve fahren und das Auto wurde automatisch ins Driften gedrängt. O_o

Naja, hast schon recht, dass Driftzonen nicht vergleichbar mit Mulitplikatordriften sind.  Das Wichtigste: Schnell und schräg. Je langsamer und gerader man driftet, desto weniger Punkte gibts.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (23. Oktober 2018)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Der trick beim driften ist es ABS und co. auf aus und lenkung auf Simulation zu stellen, danach ist es mega easy punkte in den zonen zu farmen



ABS kannst du ruhig angeschaltet lassen...


----------



## V3CT0R (23. Oktober 2018)

Was sind eigntlich eure Lieblingsautos für die einzelnen Stufen? (C, B, A, S1, S2, X)
Und nutzt jemand von Euch "Forzatune 7"?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Oktober 2018)

Also mein Lieblingsauto ist der BMW M4, mit dem fahre ich alles was mit Straße zu tun hat. Ja ich bin langweilig, fahre in Game das selbe Auto wie im echten Leben. Sogar noch mit der selben Farbe...
Sonst habe ich keine Lieblinge, wird mal was anderes gebraucht als der BMW schaue ich auf die Werte, Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung und nehme dann was passendes. 

Was ist Forzatune 7?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (23. Oktober 2018)

Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> ABS kannst du ruhig angeschaltet lassen...



Zieht aber die Performance des Wagens ab, dadurch ist man viel zu langsam in den Kurven wenn man "ordentlich" Driften will.
Man dreht sich beim Driften eh nicht, zumindest nicht mit der Viper und drift tuning, mit eingeschaltetem ABS ist die Lenk Sensitivität viel zu träge und das Auto lässt sich in den Kurven nicht mehr beschleunigen.

Man darf nicht vergessen das man det ABS ingame nicht mit dem ABS in der Realität vergleichen kann.

Hab selbst oft dran rum gespielt, bin jedes mal zum Entschluss gekommen alle Fahrhilfen lieber deaktiviert zu lassen.
Mit ABS erreiche ich 150.000 Punkte und ohne 250.000 Punkte in einer Drift zone.


----------



## V3CT0R (23. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Was ist Forzatune 7?



Forzatune ist eine App. Mit der kann man relativ schnell und einfach tunings für FM7 und FH4 erstellen. Auch die Gänge lassen sich so ausrechnen.
Funktioniert zwar gut, aber nicht immer (bei mir). Meist sind dann meine Karren zu schlitterig...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Oktober 2018)

Die App kostet ja was. Danke schon ist das Thema für mich gestorben.


----------



## Isrian (23. Oktober 2018)

Warum geld ausgeben, wenn's auch gratis gibt: BG55.COM FTC BETA


----------



## Galford (23. Oktober 2018)

Das neue Update ist übrigens vor ca. 1 1/2 Stunden erschienen.

Die neue Story hab ich gerade durchgespielt. Jetzt mal sehen was man so mit dem Streckeneditor machen kann.

Der Fahrplan für die nächsten Wochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## V3CT0R (24. Oktober 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die App kostet ja was. Danke schon ist das Thema für mich gestorben.



Es gibt noch Forzadroid. Das wäre eine Gratisapp.
Aber immer dieser Aufstand wegen ein paar Euro. Da gehe ich lieber ein Bier trinken. Da habe ich ja viiiel mehr davon.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Oktober 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Forzadroid. Das wäre eine Gratisapp.
> Aber immer dieser Aufstand wegen ein paar Euro. Da gehe ich lieber ein Bier trinken. Da habe ich ja viiiel mehr davon.


Es geht mir nicht wirklich um die paar Euro, es geht mir darum das ich Geld für etwas ausgebe das ich nicht mal Testen kann. Warum keine Demo Version die z.b. mal eine Stunde läuft? Aber nein, genauso wie mit vielen Spielen im Store, sofort kaufen, ohne zu wissen ob es einem Gefällt.

P.S. ich bin zwar ein Bayer, trinke aber gar keinen Alkohol. Damit kann man mich nicht locken.


----------



## V3CT0R (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich konnte beim ersten Versuch die App "zurück geben" und erhielt das Geld zurück. (Android)

Damit meinte ich nur, dass man ein paar Euro schon viel blöder ausgegeben hat.  Hat nichts mit deinem Konsum zu tun. *smile*


----------



## ak1504 (24. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXI6W86_TdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgqyzQY9gks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (24. Oktober 2018)

aus den Patchnotes:


> Fix for Forzathon Weekly Bonus not updating correctly in the UI.​



Schön das dieses Problem gelöst ist - allerdings wirklich nur oberflächlich, denn ich bekomme die 30 (60) Punkte trotzdem nicht. Ich hätte lieber die falsche Anzeige, dafür aber die Punkte. 



> Increased quality of grass and tree procedurals at distance when Procedural Quality setting is set to Extreme.​



Das ist mal wirklich positiv, denn ich seh auch den Unterschied.


----------



## dmxcom (25. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es hier eigentlich einen PCGH Club für Forza Horizon 4 o.ä. ? Suche Mitspieler - alleine isses schon Doof


----------



## Isrian (25. Oktober 2018)

Ja gibt es. Musst einfach mal nach PC Games Hardware bei den Clubs suchen.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (25. Oktober 2018)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Ich fahr Goliath meist 10Runden mit dem Pagani FE  sind dann so grob 1 1/2Std, hab Mich im Urlaub mal an die 50 Getraut  aber nach 25 Abgebrochen weil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja als Single Race geht es ja  Einfach mal pausieren, abbrechen wäre mir zu schade  Goliath oder andere Strecken fahre ich halt nur zwischen den Forzathons.



dmxcom schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich einen PCGH Club für Forza Horizon 4 o.ä. ? Suche Mitspieler - alleine isses schon Doof



Keine Ahnung,  bin aber gerade Online und suche auch immer Mitspieler  Rennen fahren und cruisen zwischen den Forzathons.

Edit: Bin [PCGH] gerade mal beigetreten ^^

Edit2: Gibt es einen PCGH Teamspeak Server wo ein FH4 Channel möglich wäre, oder gar schon vorhanden ist?

LG


----------



## V3CT0R (26. Oktober 2018)

Komme am Abend auch wieder in die PCGH-Gruppe


----------



## Dudelll (28. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Kann es eigentlich sein das der pvp modus komplett fürn *** ist. Grade ein Saison Event pvp angefangen und zumindest mal Spieler gefunden, alle Gurken mit 200er Karren rum und einer mit nem 900er. Ist irgendwie witzlos dann das Rennen überhaupt zu fahren :p 

Oder gibt es dafür irgendeine Einstellung die ich übersehen hab ?


----------



## Galford (28. Oktober 2018)

Tschuldigung, wenn ich mich dazwischen dränge.

Aber ein paar Worte zum Strecken-Editor:
- Leider kommt die KI mit manchen Streckenführungen nicht zurecht. Besonders wenn es irgendwo etwas enger wird in bestimmten Kurven (z.B. in Edinburgh) kommt es zu Staus.
- Nachbearbeiten von bereits erstellten Strecken ist nicht möglich (Wenn doch, dann wo?). Habe eine Strecken, wo mir die Streckenführung so super gefallen würde, leider sollte ich zwei Checkpoints etwas versetzen, um die Strecken noch besser spielbar zu machen.
- Erstellte Strecken lassen sich nicht direkt löschen. Habe bei meiner ersten selbst erstellten Strecke, meiner Meinung nach, zu wenige Checkpunkte und würde die Strecke entweder nachbearbeiten oder gerne löschen.
Habe keine Lust sinnlos eine Strecke zu erstellen, nur das ich die alte überschreiben darf.

Das war es mal im Groben. Aber ja, der Streckeneditor ist nett, es gibt aber noch viel Luft nach oben.​


----------



## Isrian (28. Oktober 2018)

YouTube

So kann man's auch machen mit dem Streckeneditor.


----------



## DerMuenchner (31. Oktober 2018)

Hi all,
ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.....Hilfe!!! Bin hier vielleicht nicht ganz richtig... 
Ich habe Probleme mit dem Microsoft-Store.
FH4 für PC in den Warenkorb gelegt und bezahlt.
Danach denn Dwld bis zum Schluss laufen lassen. Leider kam danach ein Fehlercode( werde ich noch nachreichen).
Die Installation ist gleich nach dem Start fehlgeschlagen. 3 x Dwld durch geführt, immer noch das selbe. Grr.
Dann fiel mir ein, daß ich ja gar nicht der Admin bin. Also am andere Konto probiert , nochmal Fehlercode.
Dann alle Avira usw. gelöscht.. immer noch...
Kennt das Problem jemand, oder soll ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen?

Gruß DerMuenchner


----------



## V3CT0R (1. November 2018)

Habe kürzlich gelesen, dass man irgendetwas aus dem Store runterladen soll (beispiel war Whatsapp).
Man solle sicherstellen, dass der Download beginnt. Danach kann man abbrechen und FH4 nochmals runterladen.
Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Vielleicht auch mal den Store in den Apps zurücksetzen. Könnte auch helfen.


----------



## DerMuenchner (7. November 2018)

Servus V3CTOR,
Store zurücksetzten hab ich schon gemacht.
Der Download funktioniert ja bis zum Schluss.
Nur das Installieren schlägt fehl.


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2018)

*FH4 Release Notes: November 7th, 2018*


FH4 Release Notes: November 7th, 2018 – Forza Support


Demnächst:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4: Fortune Island - Erste Erweiterung mit extremen Landschaften und Wetterbedingungen*


Forza Horizon 4: Fortune Island: Erste Erweiterung mit extremen Landschaften und Wetterbedingungen - 4Players.de


----------



## V3CT0R (14. November 2018)

Hat jemand von Euch auch das Problem, dass die Strasse vor einem unscharf angezeigt wird? Wie wenn das FOV zu gering ausgefallen wäre...


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2018)

*A Pair of Hot Vauxhalls Make Their Way to Forza Horizon 4 Today*


A Pair of Hot Vauxhalls Make Their Way to Forza Horizon 4 Today


----------



## Elektro (17. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Festgestellt das ich seit 13.11. eine 30 Jährige Sperre für XBOX Live erhalten habe und somit Forza Horizon 4 , 3 Motorsport 7 nicht mehr online spielen kann. Das ganze kam als Nachricht im Spiel keine E-mail oder so, keine Begründung. Wenn ich mich bei XBox Live anmelde ist meine Spielerbewertung grün, also alles I.O.

Ichhabe gestern Abend noch den Support angeschrieben, aus welchem Grund die Sperre verhängt worde bis jetzt keine Antwort....

Finde das ganze sehr merkwürdig, vor allem die 30 Jahre!?!

Hat noch jemand das Problem?

Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2018)

Oha der berühmte 30 Jahre Bann ^^

Vielleicht meldet sich ja der Support.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (17. November 2018)

Unabhängig von dem obrigen Fall hoffe ich jetzt auf eine schöne massive Bannwelle für massive Glitcher (50 Runden Rennen/Haus)...Fein fein


----------



## Elektro (17. November 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Oha der berühmte 30 Jahre Bann ^^
> 
> Vielleicht meldet sich ja der Support.



Wieso berühmt??? ich habe noch nie von so was gehört, weißt Du da was genaueres???



PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Unabhängig von dem obrigen Fall hoffe ich jetzt auf eine schöne massive Bannwelle für massive Glitcher (50 Runden Rennen/Haus)...Fein fein



Den Kommentar versteh ich leider auch nicht, kannst Du das auch mal näher erklären wie Du das meinst mit 50 Runden/Haus?  Danke!


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (17. November 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> Den Kommentar versteh ich leider auch nicht, kannst Du das auch mal näher erklären wie Du das meinst mit 50 Runden/Haus?  Danke!



Der Pöbel hat 50 Runden Rennen erstellt und sind dann kurz nach dem Start einfach raus. Die Person die im Spiel geblieben ist hat dann sofort gewonnen und knapp 5 Millionen Cash und 75-100 Wheelspins bekommen. Dann gibt es Gratis Haus für VIP´s wo man 5 Superwheelspins gratis bekommen hat beim "Kauf"...Die Glitcher haben den Vorgang (Rennen/Haus) hunderte Male wiederholt und sich so sehr viel Geld, XP und Superwheelspins erschummelt  Von daher gehören für mich diese massiven Glitcher genauso behandelt wie Cheater. 

Ich wollte wirklich mal 50 Runden fahren und habe mich gefreut das jemand genauso bekloppt ist, aber nach dem 2. Versuch habe ich es aufgegeben. Danach wusste ich ja auch was Sache ist und habe es gemieden.


----------



## Isrian (18. November 2018)

Gibt auf Youtube dazu auch einschlägige Videos. Aber wie Shorty schon damals schrieb, wer denkt, man müsse in einen Rennspiel Geld oder XP farmen, hat das Spiel nicht begriffen.


----------



## Elektro (18. November 2018)

Oha, das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich....

So etwas ähnlich hatte ich letztens auch, ich habe ein Strecke selbst erstellt ohne Kontrollpunkte, als die fertig war musste man die ja noch einmal fahren, als ich losgefahren bin war das nach dem Ziel aber auch direkt vorbei. Wenn man die selbsterstellte Strecke dann regulär gefahren ist stand immer Runde "X" von 3 da und nach Runde 2 war das Rennen immer vorzeitig beendet. Das wäre dann wohl so ein von Dir erwähnter Glitch. Ich bin die Strecken mehrmals gefahren, das sollte in meinem Augen aber kein Grund sein für eine 30 Jahre Sperre sein, immerhin ist das ja ein Programmfehler der von mir nicht absichtlich provoziert wurde. 

Der support hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet, ich habe zwar nach über 80 Spielstunden schon fast alles gesehen, aber da ich die Ultimate Edition für teuer Geld gekauft habe würde es mich schon ärgern die kommenden Erweiterungen nicht mehr online spielen zu können....


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRjAoXwpiLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2018)

Btw: Horizon 4 Editionen sind grad noch im Angebot die nächsten 7 Tage. 


*FH4 Release Notes: November 20th, 2018*


FH4 Release Notes: November 20th, 2018 – Forza Support


----------



## V3CT0R (21. November 2018)

Teils sehr gute Verbesserungen.

Endlich kann man die elendlange Punktezählerei überspringen. (da müssen Sie zwar nochmals dahinter, denn es funktioniert nicht sehr sauber, aber immerhin geht's endlich)
Auch lassen sich endlich die Zwischensequenzen der Geschichten überspringen. *wohoo*

Die neuen Felgen: Naja... nichts spezielles. Auch sieht man nicht, welche neu sind. Von dem her fällt mir das jetzt nicht sonderlich auf.
Dass man sie hingegen einzeln einfärben kann ist super.  Doch nicht nur die Felgen, sondern auch Lakierungen (z.Bsp: Bugatti Chiron) mit dem 3-Farben-Paintshop. Die lassen sich nun individuell einfärben.

So gefällt mir das.


----------



## Wurstautomat (21. November 2018)

Nabend!

Mein erster Post hier und schon habe ich eine Frage bzw. ein Problem. Da ich gefühlt der einzige bin, der Probleme mit der Performance von FH 4 hat und ich einfach keine anderen Berichte oder Meinungen in die Richtung finde, muss ich mal um Hilfe bitten.
Ich spiele FH4 per xbox GamePass und habe leider das Problem, dass es einfach nicht flüssig läuft. Das zeigt sich sogar recht deutlich: Ca eine Sekunde läuft es flüßig, ca eine Sekunde gibt es einen deutlichen Slowdown aber keinen abgehackten. Fühlt sich an, als wenn man in einer Welle hin und her schwappt. Bei meinem Rechner kann das eigentlich nicht sein, zumal ich auch schon niedrige Grafikeinstellungen ausgetestet habe und das Spiel eigentlich sehr nett zu der Hardware sein soll. Selbstverständlich habe ich auch V-Sync an und aus gestellt und weitere Einstellungen durchgetestet. Das Problem bleibt immer identisch. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine oder ist ein Problem bekannt, welches ich in den Tiefen des Internets nicht gefunden habe?

Mein Rechner:
CPU 8700K | GPU GTX 970 | RAM 16GB DDR4 | MB Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming | C: Samsung 850 EVO  250GB | Game auf HDD |  WIN 10 Home 64
Graka Treiber: 416.94


----------



## Stormado (22. November 2018)

Du sagst, das Spiel ist auf einer HDD. Mal probiert, diese auf der SSD zu installieren? Keine Ahnung, inwiefern sich das heutzutage auswirkt. Aber SSDs habe ich bereits seit 2011. HDDs nutze ich seit 2013 nicht mehr in PCs, sondern maximal in meinem NAS.

Bei mir selbst läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig, Probleme gabs nur mal in der Beta, als bei der Punktezählung Framedrops vorhanden waren. Das war aber zu verschmerzen und das habe ich auch nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## Wurstautomat (22. November 2018)

Morgen!
Die Idee hatte ich bereits nur leider habe ich keinen Platz mehr für das gesamte Spiel. Aufgrund meines Studiums benötige ich einen Großteil der Adobe Creative Suite und die frisst leider gut Platz. An der HDD kann es aber eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich habe jedes Spiel auf dieser und konnte wirklich alles mit maximalen Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## huenni87 (22. November 2018)

Wurstautomat schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mein erster Post hier und schon habe ich eine Frage bzw. ein Problem. Da ich gefühlt der einzige bin, der Probleme mit der Performance von FH 4 hat und ich einfach keine anderen Berichte oder Meinungen in die Richtung finde, muss ich mal um Hilfe bitten.
> Ich spiele FH4 per xbox GamePass und habe leider das Problem, dass es einfach nicht flüssig läuft. Das zeigt sich sogar recht deutlich: Ca eine Sekunde läuft es flüßig, ca eine Sekunde gibt es einen deutlichen Slowdown aber keinen abgehackten. Fühlt sich an, als wenn man in einer Welle hin und her schwappt. Bei meinem Rechner kann das eigentlich nicht sein, zumal ich auch schon niedrige Grafikeinstellungen ausgetestet habe und das Spiel eigentlich sehr nett zu der Hardware sein soll. Selbstverständlich habe ich auch V-Sync an und aus gestellt und weitere Einstellungen durchgetestet. Das Problem bleibt immer identisch. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine oder ist ein Problem bekannt, welches ich in den Tiefen des Internets nicht gefunden habe?
> ...



Möglicherweise der Speicher der GTX970? Wirklich nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.

Mit meinem alten PC i7 2600k, 16GB DDR3 und ner GTX980 lief es auf High stabil mit 60fps. Vielleicht laufen die 3,5GB der 970 voll. Die 980 hatte schon eine recht hohe Vram Auslastung bei mir.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2018)

Das oder die HDD zu lahm. Die Forza Games belasten diese während des Fahrens sehr und die Belastung nimmt zu je schneller man fährt..


----------



## Wurstautomat (22. November 2018)

Puh laut Aussage einiger Tests soll FH4 auch mit älteren Grafikkarten bei weit über 60 fps liegen. Meine Frames ändern sich halt nicht, wenn ich an den Grafikeinstellungen schraube :/

Kleines Update: Ich bin dann auch mal auf die Idee gekommen meine GPU Auslastung zu kontrollieren und der Graka Speicher wird tatsächlich immer voll geschaufelt. Allerdings auch bei niedrigen Einstellungen und das kann ich kaum glauben. Zudem habe ich immer 50 Frames. Egal welche Einstellung. Funfakt: Ich habe mal die FH3 Demo getestet und die läuft auf hohen Einstellungen butterweich.


----------



## Stormado (23. November 2018)

An der 970 dürfte es nicht liegen. Bei FH3 habe ich diese auch genutzt und hatte bei 1440p immer 40-60 FPS, was mir gereicht hat. Mit der 1080 war es dann aber natürlich besser.

Ich persönlich gehe weiterhin von der HDD aus. Versuch doch einmal das Spiel auf der SSD zu installieren. Wenn es dann rund läuft, kannst du dir zu Weihnachten ja eine 500 GB SSD wünschen. So teuer sind die ja nicht mehr


----------



## Wurstautomat (23. November 2018)

Habe mir bereits eine Samsung Evo 500gb NVMe M.2 bestellt. Verdammter Black Friday 

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe! Sobald ich alles neu eingerichtet hab, werde ich das Spiel mal auf der Platte testen. Insofern ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich dann mal berichten. Könnte aber noch 2 Wochen dauern...


----------



## Elektro (25. November 2018)

Ich habe die Nase langsam Voll vom Forza Support...nach 9 Tagen immer noch keine Rückmeldung zu dem Problem der Sperre.
So etwas ist nicht akzeptabel, dafür das ich in den vergangen 2 Jahren ca. 250 Euro für diverse Forza Titel ausgegeben habe und diese nun quasi nicht mehr spielen kann.
Es sind alles schöne Spiele, aber wenn es dann an so etwas scheitert, muss mir das dann wohl doch eine Lehre für die Zukunft sein und ich muss doch auf Micrososoft Store Spiele verzichten.
sehr Schade, aber noch ärgerlicher....


----------



## B4C4RD! (4. Dezember 2018)

Wurstautomat schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mein erster Post hier und schon habe ich eine Frage bzw. ein Problem. Da ich gefühlt der einzige bin, der Probleme mit der Performance von FH 4 hat und ich einfach keine anderen Berichte oder Meinungen in die Richtung finde, muss ich mal um Hilfe bitten.
> Ich spiele FH4 per xbox GamePass und habe leider das Problem, dass es einfach nicht flüssig läuft. Das zeigt sich sogar recht deutlich: Ca eine Sekunde läuft es flüßig, ca eine Sekunde gibt es einen deutlichen Slowdown aber keinen abgehackten. Fühlt sich an, als wenn man in einer Welle hin und her schwappt. Bei meinem Rechner kann das eigentlich nicht sein, zumal ich auch schon niedrige Grafikeinstellungen ausgetestet habe und das Spiel eigentlich sehr nett zu der Hardware sein soll. Selbstverständlich habe ich auch V-Sync an und aus gestellt und weitere Einstellungen durchgetestet. Das Problem bleibt immer identisch. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine oder ist ein Problem bekannt, welches ich in den Tiefen des Internets nicht gefunden habe?
> ...




Moin,

Ich spiel ebenfalls mit 'ner 970 allerdings die 4Gb Version, die einzigen Performance-Probleme die Ich habe, sind im Ladebildschirm z.Bleistifft .. da Schwanke die FPS von knapp 20 auf weit ueber 350. InGame spiel Ich dann mit 58 bis max 86FPS. Rest meiner Hardware bassiert allerdings auf Sockel 1366   was bei Mir noch dazu kommt, ich hab das Game auf 'ner SSD installiert.


----------



## V3CT0R (6. Dezember 2018)

Weiss jemand, welche Autos man mit dem dritten Update erhalten hat (nicht den Carpass)? Mir ist bis jetzt nichts spezielles aufgefallen. (Ok, habe viele Autos die mit "neu" angeschrieben sind  )


----------



## Galford (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst? Du hast mit dem Update gar kein Auto (gratis) erhalten, sondern musst(est) diese im Forzathon-Shop kaufen (oder alternativ im Auktionshaus - wer's braucht). In den letzten Wochen waren das der Hoonigan Gymkhana 10 Ford Fiesta ST (2017), der KTM XBow GT4 und seit heute der Hoonigan Gymkhana 10 Ford Focus RS RX 2016.


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-e_447DY4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die wichtigsten Infos und die 10 neuen Autos:
Forza Motorsport - Fortune Island


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> Ich habe die Nase langsam Voll vom Forza Support...nach 9 Tagen immer noch keine Rückmeldung zu dem Problem der Sperre.
> So etwas ist nicht akzeptabel, dafür das ich in den vergangen 2 Jahren ca. 250 Euro für diverse Forza Titel ausgegeben habe und diese nun quasi nicht mehr spielen kann.
> Es sind alles schöne Spiele, aber wenn es dann an so etwas scheitert, muss mir das dann wohl doch eine Lehre für die Zukunft sein und ich muss doch auf Micrososoft Store Spiele verzichten.
> sehr Schade, aber noch ärgerlicher....



enjoy your ban! ehrlich spielen und sowas passiert nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Dezember 2018)

Rennen ohne Checkpoints erstellt und diese mehrfach gefahren...  

SKILL LEVEL OVER 9000


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> Es sind alles schöne Spiele, aber wenn es dann an so etwas scheitert, muss mir das dann wohl doch eine Lehre für die Zukunft sein und ich muss doch auf Micrososoft Store Spiele verzichten.
> sehr Schade, aber noch ärgerlicher....



Es sollte dir eher eine Lehre sein, dass du ab sofort fair und normal spielst und dir nicht Dinge durch Glitches oder sonstige unrechtmäßige Dinge ergaunerst.
Das da in einem Forum keiner wegen deinem Bann trauert, sollte dir auch klar sein.


----------



## V3CT0R (7. Dezember 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst? Du hast mit dem Update gar kein Auto (gratis) erhalten, sondern musst(est) diese im Forzathon-Shop kaufen (oder alternativ im Auktionshaus - wer's braucht). In den letzten Wochen waren das der Hoonigan Gymkhana 10 Ford Fiesta ST (2017), der KTM XBow GT4 und seit heute der Hoonigan Gymkhana 10 Ford Focus RS RX 2016.



Ach sooo... ich dachte, dass die mit "4 new exclusive cars" vier neue Wagen meinten, die noch nicht im Spiel waren.
Aber die habe ich alle  Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Elektro (7. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> enjoy your ban! ehrlich spielen und sowas passiert nicht.



Nett von Dir, ich bin mir aber keiner Schuld bewusst und bin auch der Meinung als ehrlicher Käufer zumindest eine E-mail mit dem Grund der Sperrung verdient zu haben, was bis jetzt noch nicht passiert ist trotz wiederholtem Anschreibens des Supports.
Für mich sieht das ganze eher unseriös aus, wenn es einen Grund gäbe wo wäre das Problem mir diesen Mitzuteilen?



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es sollte dir eher eine Lehre sein, dass du ab sofort fair und normal spielst und dir nicht Dinge durch Glitches oder sonstige unrechtmäßige Dinge ergaunerst.
> Das da in einem Forum keiner wegen deinem Bann trauert, sollte dir auch klar sein.



Wie gesagt, ich habe nicht nach irgendwelchen Anleitungen, oder nach irgendwelchen Glitches gesucht das was ich weiter oben beschrieben habe ist zufällig passiert. Ich habe den Streckeneditor dort das erste und einzige mal benutzt, wahrscheinlich war ich einfach zu du.. oder zu alt um das Programm richtig zu benutzen,  aber warum bin ich verantwortlich wenn eine Spiel schlecht programmiert ist? Ich werfe doch nicht mit Absicht meine bis dahin vorhanden über 70 Spielstunden weg...

Ja ist schon okay das hier keiner trauert, daß erwarte ich auch nicht. Es hätte ja sein können das es noch mehr Spieler gegeben hätte welche es betroffen hat, leider finde ich zu dem Thema sehr wenig aussagekräftiges im Netz. Ich wünsche es wirklich niemandem das ihm so etwas passiert, und das man dann dumm da steht ohne zu wissen warum...

Wir müssen das hier auch wirklich nicht weiter diskutieren, ich habe damit abgeschlossen, bin nur entäuscht vom Support.

 der Preload für den DLC Fortune Island läuft übrigens....


----------



## V3CT0R (10. Dezember 2018)

Ja, der Preload hat mir gehörig den Samstag versaut *lach*
Dachte am Freitag: Wow geil! Das Addon ist drausen! DAnn habe ich mich gemütlich am Samstag morgen hingesetzt, eine 64km lange aufwärmstrecke gefahren und wollte dann Fortune Island starten.
Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass es nur ein Preload war.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. Dezember 2018)

Elektro schrieb:


> Nett von Dir, ich bin mir aber keiner Schuld bewusst und bin auch der Meinung als ehrlicher Käufer zumindest eine E-mail mit dem Grund der Sperrung verdient zu haben



Wird beim ersten vergehen nicht dein Rank auf 0 zurückgesetzt und beim zweiten vergehen fliegt erst der ban hammer?

Bei Cheats bekommt man direkt ein Ban


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ähm... mir wird beim Start von FH4 das angezeigt: Forza Horizon 4 ist unter Ihrem Konto derzeit nicht verfügbar. Der Fehlercode ist 0x803F8001, falls Sie ihn benötigen.  HAt sonst noch jmd das Problem oder weiß vll woran das liegt?!


----------



## V3CT0R (12. Dezember 2018)

@KERO81: Habe das eben im Netz gefunden:

Hallo Jonas,
hatte genau das selbe Problem nach dem Update aufs Fall Creators Update.
Meine Lösung war es das lokale Windows Profil mit dem Microsoft Konto zu verknüpfen.

Fehlercode 0x803F8001 bei versuchtem Forza Motorsport 7 Start - Microsoft Community


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich alles versucht, geht immer noch nicht.

Edit:
Spiel Deinstalliert, gleicher Fehler wenn ich versuche es neu zu installieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde da mal Kontakt suchen.
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

alles schon gemacht. kein bock mehr, hab noch andere spiele.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte ja Probleme mir Forza 7 runterzuladen, eine Woche vergeblich versucht, immer wieder brach der Download ab. Dann wandte ich mich an den Support Chat, und der konnte mein Problem beheben, ich weis nur nicht was er per Fernwartung gemacht hat. 
Aber ich bin ziemlich sicher auch bei deinem Problem kann der Chat helfen.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Das mag ja sein, ich seh es einfach nur nicht ein diesen Aufwand zu betrieben. Ich erwarte ein funktionierendes Produkt und scheinbar bekommt MS das nicht hin. Es scheint ja ein Problem seitens des Stores zu sein und nicht jeden einzelnen Spiels. Nogo...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Dezember 2018)

Du hast dafür Geld bezahlt. Ich denke schon das es den bisschen Aufwand, Chat starten, kurz Problem schildern, den Mitarbeiter vertrauen und ihn auf deinen PC lassen und hoffen das er hilft. 
Bei mir dauerte, auch Shop Problem, es ca. 20 min, dann lief der Download wieder und dann auch endlich durch.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich hab Geld bezahlt und meine LEktion gelernt. Keine MS Spiele mehr kaufen.

EDIT:
Hab jetzt nochmal versucht FH4 herunter zu laden. Jetzt gehts, habe weder den MS "Support" kontaktiert, noch iwas geändert...


----------



## Isrian (12. Dezember 2018)

Vermutlich war irgend ein Praktikant mal wieder über nen Serverkabel gestolpert.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ja, das passiert scheinbar des öteren mal. Hab da einiges zu im Netz gefunden. Hm, ich wer das mal im Auge behalten... Steam hat ja auch ab und zu mal seine Macken. Technik nix gut.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2018)

Series 4 Update Stream heute um 19 Uhr und morgen 15 Uhr Fortune Island Release Stream.


Mixer | Interactive Livestreaming






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Sind die Photo Mode Improvements NUR für Fortune Island Besitzer?!


----------



## Isrian (12. Dezember 2018)

Nur die Fortune Island Sachen sind für dessen Besitzer, alles andere für jeden.


----------



## V3CT0R (13. Dezember 2018)

Heute um 19 Uhr geht's endlich los mit Fortune Island. Ich freu mich riesig drauf


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2018)

Sagt mal, wie geht das mit den täglichen Herausforderungen??? Ich hab jetzt 3/7, es werden aber keine neuen angezeigt. Bei den jetzigen steht aber bei einer zb das man noch 2 tage Zeit hat diese abzuschließen. Wie kann ich denn die anderen 4 machen? Oder muß man die nicht in einer Woche machen?!


----------



## V3CT0R (13. Dezember 2018)

TÄGLICHE Herausforderung.  Alle 24h kommt eine neue. Diese musst du in einem Tag abschliessen.
Wenn die Zeit der oberstern Herausforderung abgelaufen ist, kommt eine neue.


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2018)

Iwie komisch... aber okay.


----------



## Desrupt0r (14. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

gestern Abend Forza Horizon 4 gekauft - macht mir bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß, habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps für den Anfang? 

Drift-Setups bzw. generelle gute Informationen zum driften? Was soll ich hier beachten (Einstellungen etc.)?


----------



## V3CT0R (14. Dezember 2018)

Kein Geld für neue Autos ausgeben.  Von denen bekommt man viele geschenkt.

Darauf achten, welche Setups für Rennen benötigt werden (zum Beispiel Tuningstufe *A 800*) und das Auto nur auf das tunen.
Ich hab's zu Beginn immer falsch gemacht. Maximal ausgebaut (S1 900), dafür viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben und erst dann gesehen, dass ich nur A800 benötige.
Also nochmals Teile kaufen müssen, um meine Karra auf A800 runter zu bekommen. 

Und ansonsten: learning by doing und Spass dabei haben


----------



## Isrian (14. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst dir auch tunings von anderen Spielern runterladen, wenn du gerne driftest, solltest du die von Don Joewon Song mal anschauen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Dezember 2018)

Morgen, ich habe jetzt seit 6 Stunden driften geübt und langsam hab ich den Dreh raus - finden sich hier Leute mit denen man zusammen spielen kann? Macht absolut Laune, hab davor nie so wirklich Rennspiele gespielt!


----------



## Elektro (15. Dezember 2018)

finde Fortune Island bis jetzt auch ganz gut...ist halt was für "Schlammwühler"


----------



## Galford (15. Dezember 2018)

Die Punktvorgaben für die paar Driftzonen und für Drift-Club 2.0 auf Fortune Island sind alle außergewöhnlich gut balanciert und extrem fair. Deshalb ein großes Lob. Ich finde zuvor gab es immer die eine oder andere nervige Drift-Zone in FH3, Blizzard Mountain und FH4. Für echte Drift-Profis ist es zwar womöglich viel zu leicht, aber mir kann das ja egal sein - ich mag leicht, vor allem wenn es ums Driften geht. Manchmal ist es auch schön, wenn man wie das berühmte heiße Messer durch die noch berühmtere Butter geht.

Ansonsten: leider schon durch. Der Sommer dürfte schon da sein.
(Edit: Damit hab ich übrigens auch die Saisonmeisterschaften (Singleplayer) gemeint)


----------



## Isrian (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich muss noch den Drift Club machen, hab ansonsten auch alles durch. Mir kam es aber auch so vor, als wäre die KI auf der Insel eine andere. Ein Drivatar ist immer vorweggefahren, der Rest als Gruppe immer ein weites Stück dahinter. Zudem sieht es so aus, als wenn Regen die KI nicht im geringsten beeindruckt. Und ich selbst bin nur am rutschen, egal mit welcher Bereifung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Dezember 2018)

Das der KI Wetter wenig juckt ist doch beim Hauptspiel auch nicht anders. Ein Punkt der wirklich mal dringend verbessert werden müsste.


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Dezember 2018)

Brauche ich Xbox-Live um online spielen zu können? Kann keiner Lobby beitreten finde keine Rennen und das ist nervig.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Dezember 2018)

Auf der Xbox Ja, auf PC Nein.


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Dezember 2018)

Serveradresse konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.. hatte das schonmal jemand? Ich schau mal kurz im Netz


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2018)

das ist wieder so ein problem der kategorie "praktikant im serverkabel verheddert"... &#55357;&#56834;
Die KI in FH4 ist echt nicht die beste. Zieht stur ihre bahnen und wiegt 10millionen tonnen...


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. Dezember 2018)

Gut ich bekomme das Problem nicht behoben, schade.

Bekomme über die Xbox-App keinen NAT-Typ, Teredo kann sich nicht qualifizieren und die Serververbindung. Hab alles was ich finden konnte durch, gebracht hat es leider nichts.


----------



## Elektro (16. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Gut ich bekomme das Problem nicht behoben, schade.
> 
> Bekomme über die Xbox-App keinen NAT-Typ, Teredo kann sich nicht qualifizieren und die Serververbindung. Hab alles was ich finden konnte durch, gebracht hat es leider nichts.



Portfreigabe im Router auch schon probiert?

Ports Required for Forza Horizon 4The ports for Forza Horizon 4 are as follows:
Forza Horizon 4 - PC

TCP: 3074
UDP: 88,500,3074,3544,4500
Forza Horizon 4 - Xbox One

TCP: 3074
UDP: 88,500,3074,3544,4500


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. Dezember 2018)

Bin vorhin nochmal durch meine FritzBox durch, da gibt es einen Teredo-Filter. Deaktiviert, jetzt gehts.


----------



## Ion (16. Dezember 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Kein Geld für neue Autos ausgeben.  Von denen bekommt man viele geschenkt.
> 
> Darauf achten, welche Setups für Rennen benötigt werden (zum Beispiel Tuningstufe *A 800*) und das Auto nur auf das tunen.


Die meisten Karren die ich geschenkt bekomme, habe ich direkt wieder verkauft. Interessant sind da eigentlich nur die Horizon Editions.
Und das mit dem Tuning gilt ja nur für die Saison-Rennen. Alle anderen kann man theoretisch mit jeder Stufe fahren, also so wie man möchte.

Ich baue mir gerade eine Staffel an Fahrzeugen auf, damit ich "mein" Fahrzeug für D500, C600, B700 etc. habe - sprich, das beste für die jeweilige Klasse. Und das lässt sich ja beliebig erweitern.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Kann man so machen, bei 550 freien Plätzen in der Garage müssen die 25 Forza-Editionen nicht so eng beieinander stehen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (17. Dezember 2018)

Ist hier noch jemand meiner Meinung das Fortune Island einfach nur langweilig und öde aussieht? Also nicht von den Inhalten, sondern einfach die Insel an sich.. alles so trist und leer und langweilig - hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemand meiner Meinung das Fortune Island einfach nur langweilig und öde aussieht? Also nicht von den Inhalten, sondern einfach die Insel an sich.. alles so trist und leer und langweilig - hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten.



Da sieht man mal wieder die Diskrepanz zwischen Vermutung und Realität.
Genau das Gegenteil, Optik ist gut aber am Inhalt fehlts. Hab die komplette Insel gestern am Sonntag Mittag durchgespielt (Experte/Unschlagbar), viel zu wenig Content, viel zu wenig Straßen.

Dafür ne handvoll unnützer Inseln im Süden der Map die nichts zu bieten haben.

Besonders dreist sind die Aussagen beim Betreten der Insel, da wird mal kurz von Ebbe und Flut gesprochen, gibts natürlich nicht.

Die paar Nachtrennen mit Polarlichtern und Gewitter mit sogenannten "Blitzen" (was ganz Neues in der Gamingbranche) rechtfertigen den Preis des DLC mMn. NICHT.


----------



## Desrupt0r (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir das DLC nicht gekauft deshalb konnte ich nur bewerten was ich gesehen habe, den Inhalt habe ich mir natürlich nicht ganz anschauen können. Vielleicht sieht die Insel in den Videos einfach nur so öde aus. Die Driftstrecke hat was , das wars aber auch.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht die Insel in den Videos einfach nur so öde aus. Die Driftstrecke hat was , das wars aber auch.



Nunja, man darf nicht vergessen, trotz des DLC-Status bewegt sich das immer noch im selben "England" Setting wie im Hauptspiel. Gleichzeitig könnte es auch schon mit den wechselnden Jahreszeiten ganz ansehnlich werden, speziell der Winter. Irgendwie haben sich die DLC's in FH3 mehr getraut, sei es das Winter oder Hotwheels DLC mit denen man der roten Sandwüste Australiens sowohl optisch als auch spielerisch etwas entfliehen konnte. Hier fühlt sich das DLC's wie das Hauptspiel an. Außer der Blitze und Polarlichter gibt es mMn. nichts, was das DLC mehr bietet als das Hauptspiel und das ist nun wirklich nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Galford (17. Dezember 2018)

550 Plätze sind zu wenig, und deshalb gab es auch Beschwerden. Gott sei Dank haben die Entwickler ein Einsehen und eine Erhöhung des Garagenlimits für das neue Jahr versprochen.

Und mit dem Ford Capri FE hatte ich Glück. Der wurde mal aus Versehen für 10-20 Minuten in den Forzathon Shop gestellt. Eigentlich hätte ich auch mehr als 2 nehmen können, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es ein Versehen war.


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde 550 voll in Ordnung. Ich muß nicht jede Gurke in der Garage habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich finde 550 voll in Ordnung. Ich muß nicht jede Gurke in der Garage habe.



Ich auch nicht aber manche Gurke muss es dafür 2-3 mal sein, zwecks verschiedener Tunings und Aussehen.


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2018)

Trotz Preorder hab ich erst letztes WE richtig angefangen zu zocken. Läuft  
Dafür bin ich jetzt voll drinnen und es bockt grad sehr. 

Aber eine Frage, kann man echt nicht das Endschalldämpfer Design ändern? Das ist doch essentiell 
Und schade, dass nach nem Engine Swap der neue Motor nicht visualisiert wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Trotz Preorder hab ich erst letztes WE richtig angefangen zu zocken. Läuft
> Dafür bin ich jetzt voll drinnen und es bockt grad sehr.
> 
> Aber eine Frage, kann man echt nicht das Endschalldämpfer Design ändern? Das ist doch essentiell
> Und schade, dass nach nem Engine Swap der neue Motor nicht visualisiert wird.



Da kann man leider nix machen.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XT7K78U53Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Desrupt0r (17. Dezember 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das Video habe ich mir angeschaut, ich finde die ausgewählte Farbpalette der Insel unpassend. Dazu gibt es noch kaum Bäume, alles sieht langweilig und leer aus.. ich weiß nicht was es ist aber irgendwas stört mich extrem an dieser Insel!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Erstaunlich wie viele auf diese Strategie hereinfallen. 

Erst das Hauptspiel mit Formula Drift Cars rausbringen, dann nur ein paar wenige driftbare Spots einbauen um den Leuten eine (lange) Driftstrecke als DLC verkaufen, anschließend von den Fans feiern lassen (a Love Letter to Forza Players...). 

Es ist doch offensichtlich wie hier Freunde des gepflegten Querfahrens erst angefüttert und nachher gemolken werden, in dem man keinerlei echte Driftstrecken ins Hauptspiel integriert.

Wenn man so schnell über den Tisch gezogen wird, dass man die Reibung als Nestwärme empfindet, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 

@Desruptor: Okey das Video kannte ich nicht, da gibts Optisch wirklich nicht viel schön zu reden...
Gibt aber auch durchaus hübschere Gegenden, der Bereich um die Driftstrecke ist schon sehr detailarm.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Genau das Video habe ich mir angeschaut, ich finde die ausgewählte Farbpalette der Insel unpassend. Dazu gibt es noch kaum Bäume, alles sieht langweilig und leer aus.. ich weiß nicht was es ist aber irgendwas stört mich extrem an dieser Insel!



Kann nich jedem gefallen. Ich finde der Norden hat was und die haben ihn wie GB perfekt getroffen. <3


----------



## Desrupt0r (17. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie viele auf diese Strategie hereinfallen.
> 
> Erst das Hauptspiel mit Formula Drift Cars rausbringen, dann nur ein paar wenige driftbare Spots einbauen um den Leuten eine (lange) Driftstrecke als DLC verkaufen, anschließend von den Fans feiern lassen (a Love Letter to Forza Players...).
> 
> ...



Das verstehe ich selbst nicht und ich bin erst seit 4 Tagen dabei. Warum gibt es den so wenig Driftstrecken in Forza? Ein Paar Kreisverkehre, den alten Bahnhof und die Container, die Serpentinen gleich beim Horizon-Festival und das Festivalgelände selber.. So eine Straße wie in Fortune Island hätte von Anfang an im Spiel sein sollen, oder gibt es nur so wenig Leute die gerne driften?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich selbst nicht und ich bin erst seit 4 Tagen dabei. Warum gibt es den so wenig Driftstrecken in Forza? Ein Paar Kreisverkehre, den alten Bahnhof und die Container, die Serpentinen gleich beim Horizon-Festival und das Festivalgelände selber.. So eine Straße wie in Fortune Island hätte von Anfang an im Spiel sein sollen, oder gibt es nur so wenig Leute die gerne driften?



Gerade diese Community ist riesig in Forza, dank der vielfältigen Tuning und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Da fällt mir auch ein, man hat diesmal sogar extra ein Driftfahrwerk hinzugefügt, also eigentlich war schon alles drin, außer ner Strecke.... 

Meine neue Geliebte heißt Ride3, kostet nur minimal mehr als dieses DLC (in Keyshops) und hat mich schon 75h allein die letzte Woche zufrieden gestellt. "Old-School Moped Racing", falls jemand mal wieder was mit 2 Rädern sucht.


----------



## Ion (17. Dezember 2018)

Ihr steht echt auf das Driften da in Forza?
Ich bin um jede Sekunde froh, wo ich nicht driften muss. Jede Driftzone hat max. 1 Stern bei mir.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Ihr steht echt auf das Driften da in Forza?
> Ich bin um jede Sekunde froh, wo ich nicht driften muss. Jede Driftzone hat max. 1 Stern bei mir.



Weiß ja nicht auf welchem Realismus-Grad du dich eingefahren hast aber mit Handschaltung und ohne elektronische Helfer machts richtig Laune.


----------



## Ion (17. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht auf welchem Realismus-Grad du dich eingefahren hast


Ich fahre in der Regel mit Automatik, Stablitätskontrolle und ohne Traktionskontrolle. Lenkung auf Simulation und keine Bremshilfe. So habe ich das auch im 3. Teil schon gemacht.


----------



## V3CT0R (17. Dezember 2018)

Also ich mag das driften. Als ich mit FH3 begonnen habe, wusste ich, dass ich niemals ein Drifter werde.
Aber nun, mit der Zeit, gehts mit dem Controller sehr gut. Aber ich versuche niewieder mit dem Lenkrad zu driften 
Das bekomm ich einfach nicht gebacken.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich fahre in der Regel mit Automatik, Stablitätskontrolle und ohne Traktionskontrolle. Lenkung auf Simulation und keine Bremshilfe. So habe ich das auch im 3. Teil schon gemacht.



Das erklärt tatsächlich Einiges aber wenn es dir so zusagt, weitermachen. 

(Zum Driften besser die Normale Lenkung, manuelles Getriebe und komplett ohne Fahrhilfen, da wird jeder Heckantrieb zur Driftschleuder)


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Ihr steht echt auf das Driften da in Forza?



Da es endlich die lange überfällige Drift Aufhängung in FH und FM gibt ist das driften ein Traum. Macht Bock ohne Ende 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfZHOWwR5Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Dezember 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Ihr steht echt auf das Driften da in Forza?
> Ich bin um jede Sekunde froh, wo ich nicht driften muss. Jede Driftzone hat max. 1 Stern bei mir.


Ich wäre froh wenn es keine Drift Events in Forza geben würde.


----------



## Isrian (17. Dezember 2018)

Aber warum mehrere Versionen vom gleichen Wagen bauen, wenn man doch Tunings speichern und wechseln kann? Hab für einige Fahrzeuge ein setup mit Rennreifen und eines mit Geländereifen, die im Winter ja zu Winterreifen werden.


----------



## Desrupt0r (17. Dezember 2018)

Das Spiel geht mir einfach auf den Sack, jetzt kann ich nicht online spielen weil es durch die Jugendschutzeinstellung blockiert ist.. ja bestimmt habe ich das so eingerichtet. Warum kann ein Spiel nicht einfach normal laufen?

Edit: Kann erst ab dem 16.01.2019 online spielen, danke Microsoft. Wie man so einen Mist programmieren kann ist mir fraglich.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2018)

Haha wie geht denn sowas ? 

Jemand deinen Account "gehackt" und Settings geändert um dich zu trollen ? ^^


Edit: Aber vielleicht bist auch nicht allein damit: This feuture is blocked per your xbox live parental control settings - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Das Spiel geht mir einfach auf den Sack, jetzt kann ich nicht online spielen weil es durch die Jugendschutzeinstellung blockiert ist..
> Edit: Kann erst ab dem 16.01.2019 online spielen, danke Microsoft. Wie man so einen Mist programmieren kann ist mir fraglich.




Hatte ich auch schon, update mal deine Windows X Box App... das sollte helfen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Dezember 2018)

Gehackt wurde ich nicht, der Account existiert allerdings seit 8 oder 9 Jahren.  Als Backup-Mail war eine uralte Adresse von mir ausgewählt, zwischenzeitlich hat sich diese von @googlemail.de zu @gmail.com geändert, die Mails mit dem Sicherheitscode sind also nicht mehr angekommen. Ich hätte die Backup-Mail allerdings gar nicht gebraucht, war überall angemeldet. Warum Sie den Code nun an die Mail schicken verstehe ich nicht!  Dann musste ich meine Nummer hinterlegen, Sicherheitscode eingegeben -> Aufgrund von Änderungen der Sicherheitseinstellungen können Sie dieses Feature erst am 16.01.2019 nutzen. Es nervt! 

Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das Forza ab 6 ist. AB 6! Und ich darf es nicht spielen!


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2018)

Isrian schrieb:


> Aber warum mehrere Versionen vom gleichen Wagen bauen, wenn man doch Tunings speichern und wechseln kann? Hab für einige Fahrzeuge ein setup mit Rennreifen und eines mit Geländereifen, die im Winter ja zu Winterreifen werden.



Im Teamrennen hast du ja keine Zeit Setups zu wechseln, nur die Fahrzeugauswahl. Außerdem hab ich lieber ein schnelles Straßensetup für den Sommer, im Winter eher etwas mehr Grip/Handling statt Leistung. Das wird bei über 20 Fahrzeugen schnell nervig.


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2018)

Sagt mal, wo werden denn die Fotos gespeichert die man in FH4 mit dem Fotomodus machen kann?!


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2018)

So wie Alles im Leben, bei der NSA.   

Sry ich weiß es nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2018)

Mist, jetzt also auch noch ein Account bei der NSA anlegen?!


----------



## V3CT0R (18. Dezember 2018)

Das ist bereits geschehen, Kero81


----------



## Zenki_S14 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich fahre in der Regel mit Automatik, Stablitätskontrolle und ohne Traktionskontrolle. Lenkung auf Simulation und keine Bremshilfe. So habe ich das auch im 3. Teil schon gemacht.



Das Setting ist wirklich hinderlich.

Durch die Simulationslenkung, wird das ganze richtig unruhig. Würde ich nur nutzen, wen man mit Lenkrad fährt. Der kracht dann halt gleich in die Lenkanschläge. Die Unruhe versuchst du dann wahrscheinlich mit der Stabilitätskontrolle auszugleichen.

Ich würde empfehlen, auf die normale Lenkung zu wechseln und Stabilitätskontrolle auszuschalten. Damit lässt es sich dann auch herrlich driften. Die Normale Lenkung erkennt quasi am Schwimmwinkel und der Geschwindigkeit des Fahrzeuges, wieviel Lenkwinkel wirklich notwendig ist, bzw. überhaupt umgesetzt werden kann, ohne, dass man die Vorderreifen überfährt. Überfahren bedeutet, dass man zu viel Lenkwinkel hat ohne, dass noch zusätzliche Seitenkraft aufgebracht werden kann. Ist wie im echten Auto. Um eine Kurve schnell zu fahren lenkt man ja auch nicht bis zum Anschlag, sondern nur soweit, wie man am Maximum der übertragbaren Seitenkraft ist und nicht weiter. Das ist aber mit nem Controller schwer zu erfühlen, daher gibts eine Lenkung, die an den Controller angepasst ist und hervorragend funktioniert.

Auch beim Driften funktioniert das, da außerdem noch der Schwimmwinkel (Winkel zwischen Geschwindigkeitsvektor des Fahrzeuges und Mittelachse des Fahrzeuges) mit beachtet wird, sodass man bei großer Schrägstellung des Fahrzeuges auch viel lenkwinkel hat um den abzufangen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2018)

Wir wissen allerdings nicht ob Ion mit Controller spielt. 
Beim Rest stimme ich aber zu.


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Dezember 2018)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Mitsubishi Evos in Forza? Oder hab ich nur noch keinen gefunden?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2018)

Lizenzprobleme, einige japanische Autohersteller (Toyota betrifft das auch) haben wohl ein Problem damit ihre Lizenzen herzugeben, in Spielen wo man sehr viel am Auto ändern kann. Sprich, man findet diese Hersteller noch in Spielen wie Project Cars usw, in denen man nichts maßgebliches mehr ändern kann, nicht aber in "Tuning" Spielen.

In Forza 4 sind ja auch ein paar Toyotas, meist aber nur diese Baja/ Dakar Buggies, also auch wieder nix mit umbauen.

Ich vermute mal, ganz im Ernst, dass die sich irgendwo in Ihrem Stolz gekränkt fühlen, wenn du deren schickes stromlinienförmiges Windei mit 1,2L "spar-mich-Reich"-Motor in eine Waffe mit RocketBunny-Bodykit und V8 mit Allrad umbaust.

Anders kann ich mir das Vorhandensein einiger Fahrzeuge von Toyota nicht erklären.
Ein Mitsubishi Lancer Evo "so-und-so" soll wohl geplant sein, frag mich aber nicht nach Details.

Ist aber ja nicht unüblich, gab ja auch in FH3 das Porsche DLC.


----------



## Isrian (18. Dezember 2018)

Die Evos und Supras sind doch gerade erst durch die Fast and Furious Filme an die große Masse gebracht worden. Anstatt Geld mit Lizenzen für Fahrzeuge zu verdienen, die nicht mehr gebaut werden, aber immer noch reges Interesse in der Community erzeugen, stellen die sich quer. Ich versteh's nicht. Aber ich hoffe auch noch, das der Supra per DLC zurückkommt.


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2018)

Naja, man kann nicht alles haben. Leider...

Eben mal ein paar Fotos der Community im Spiel angeguckt. Leck-O-Mio, da sind paar sau gute Bilder bei.


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen. Gerade Videospiele und Filme sind doch einfach nur pure Werbung für ein Fahrzeug bzw. einen Hersteller. Der Supra und Evo Lancer 3/4/5 gehören schon immer zu meinen Lieblingsfahrzeugen überhaupt. Toyota hat einen Deal mit Sony am laufen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2018)

Bei Horizon 3 gabs ja noch die populären Toyota und Mitsubishi Modelle.

God knows, warum die diesmal rausgefallen sind. Auf jeden Fall schade.


----------



## Ion (18. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wir wissen allerdings nicht ob Ion mit Controller spielt.


Ich spiele mit Controller 
Daher danke für die Tipps! Das probiere ich gleich nachher mal aus.


----------



## DARPA (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich erlebe grade meinen ersten Winter. Da macht driften richtig Laune.


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich erlebe grade meinen ersten Winter. Da macht driften richtig Laune.



Ist jetzt nicht Sommer-Saison? Letzte Woche war doch Frühling


----------



## DARPA (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab erst vor kurzem angefangen und mache erstmal offline die Karriere.


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab erst vor kurzem angefangen und mache erstmal offline die Karriere.



Achsoo - ich hatte alle Jahreszeiten an einem Tag durch deshalb war ich ein wenig verwundert!  Waren doch immer nur 2-3 Rennen.


----------



## DARPA (19. Dezember 2018)

Ja, keine Ahnung. Kann sein. 

Aktuell verbringe ich mehr Zeit mit schrauben und sinnlos durch die Gegend cruisen anstatt Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## Galford (19. Dezember 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht Sommer-Saison? Letzte Woche war doch Frühling



Es ist immer noch Frühling. Der Sommer kommt erst morgen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Dezember 2018)

Wir hatten noch nicht mal richtig Winter und ihr redet schon vom Frühling/Sommer


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Hab eben Blautempel gestalkt 

Das neue Areal sieht ja nett aus.


----------



## DARPA (21. Dezember 2018)

Wie geil, im Winter sind ja sogar die Bäche und Seen gefroren. Nen gediegener M5 und ne Eisfläche, was braucht man mehr  

Auch sehr zu empfehlen für Drift Anfänger, weil man schön das Verhalten und Zusammenspiel von Gasstellung und Lenkradeinschlag erfühlen kann.


----------



## kero81 (21. Dezember 2018)

Moin,
wie habt ihr die Wöchentliche Herausforderung "Ritter der Dünen" gemacht?! Da soll man mit seinem Buggy an der Queerfeldeinserien- Veranstaltung auf der Burg- Queerfeldeinrundstrecke fahren und Gewinnen. Wenn ich das Rennen auswähle, kann ich aber nicht meinen Buggy auswählen?!


----------



## Isrian (21. Dezember 2018)

Dann eigene Blaupause erstellen.


----------



## Wendigo (22. Dezember 2018)

Zenki_S14 schrieb:


> Das Setting ist wirklich hinderlich.
> 
> Durch die Simulationslenkung, wird das ganze richtig unruhig. Würde ich nur nutzen, wen man mit Lenkrad fährt. Der kracht dann halt gleich in die Lenkanschläge. Die Unruhe versuchst du dann wahrscheinlich mit der Stabilitätskontrolle auszugleichen.
> 
> ...


 
Werde ich mal kontrollieren. Ich habe ein paar Drifterzonen, bei denen es für 3* einfach nicht reicht. Noch einen Ratschlag zwecks Wagen?


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2018)

Habe heute Windows neu installiert und habe im Spiel nun keinen Ton mehr. Im MS-Intro kommt noch Ton, aber sobald es dann ins Hauptmenü geht, verschwindet der Sound völlig und kommt auch nicht mehr wieder.
Im Windows etc. ist der Ton da.

Was ist da los?


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hat die App Berechtigungen für Mikro? Hatte das auch mal iwo, da lag es daran das ich der App die Nutzung des Mikros untersagt habe.


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich lade es gerade noch mal neu herunter und checke es dann mal. Danke.


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2018)

*Daumedrück Immer Ätzend sowas!


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2018)

Habe jetzt den Nvidia sowie Audio Treiber und das Spiel neu installiert. Irgendwas davon war es, jetzt geht der Sound jedenfalls. Verstehen tue ich es allerdings nicht


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hast Du der App auch die Berechtigungen fürs Mikro gegeben?! Falls nicht, könntest ja mal schauen ob die Berechtigung dafür vll gesetzt ist. Dann würde das meine Boebachtung bestätigen, als ich mal das Problem hatte.


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2018)

Laut Win 10 selbst sind die Apps berechtigt, bei FH4 war es aber deaktiviert.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich sämtliche Dinge mit Mikros grundsätzlich abschalte und zudem Win10ShutUp nutze, was ebenfalls einige Dinge deaktiviert.

Hilft dir das jetzt weiter?


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2018)

Hm, nö.  Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr dran erinnern welches Programm da Probleme gemacht hatte, ohne aktiviertes Mikro. Egal, hauptsache Du kannst wieder zocken!


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2018)

Weiß jemand, wie man das OSD vom Afterburner in FH4 zum laufen bekommt?
Ich würde gerne mal meine Werte überwachen.


----------



## Isrian (24. Dezember 2018)

Gar nicht. Hängt wohl mit dem anticheat zusammen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man das OSD vom Afterburner in FH4 zum laufen bekommt?
> Ich würde gerne mal meine Werte überwachen.



Absolut kein OSD funktioniert in Forza, seit dem neuen Adrenalin geht lediglich das OSD des Adrenalin Treibers.
Wenn du die Muse hast, kannst du die Demo laden, dort geht das OSD noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## V3CT0R (2. Januar 2019)

Weiss jemand, welche Autos und Stufen bei der aktuellen Saison zugelassen sind?!
Geht um die Homage an den Mazda RX. "Wankelmütig" heisst das Rennen.

Also logischerweise nur Autos (Mazdas) mit Wankelmotor. Aber wenn ich ein wenig dran rumschraube
(auch ohne Swap), kann ich mit der Karre nicht mehr am Rennen teilnehmen und ich habe absolut
keine Geduld, mit einem Stock-Car Rennen zu fahren. O_o

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Galford (2. Januar 2019)

Da steht LI 100 - 800. 

Also maximal A 800. Und nur Mazdas.


----------



## V3CT0R (2. Januar 2019)

omg.... Habe erfahren, dass LI (oder eng. PI) für Leistungsindex steht.
Da keine Buchstaben mehr vorhanden waren, hat mich das mega irritiert 

Merci Galford  War wohl gestern seeeeehr müde


----------



## V3CT0R (6. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand in der aktuellen Wintersaison das Gefahrenschild "Felsvorsprung" geschafft?
230 KM/H ist das Ziel: mein Maximum im Sommer war 199 O_o

Hat jemand tipps dafür?


----------



## centaine11 (6. Januar 2019)

Für das Gefahrenschild kann ich dir raten es von Ambleside, dieses Dorf aus anzufahren, vorher die Mauer in der kleinen S-Kurver zerstören.
Aus der S-Kurve mit ca 170Kmh rauskommen und Pedal durchdrücken.
Und den Sprung im 90° Winkel anfahren. Brauchst evetnuell bissel zum auslösen, und beim landen etwas Glück.
Aber anders gehts nicht.
Man fliegt so aber höher, und demnach auch weiter.

Hatte den F1 Gtr genommen mit Allrad und Winterreifen, und einfach längster Übersetzung.


----------



## Galford (6. Januar 2019)

Ich denke so haben es wohl die meisten gemacht. Bin so auf 253 Meter gekommen, allerdings mit dem Agera. Zum weiter Rumprobieren hatte ich allerdings keine Lust.


----------



## V3CT0R (7. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich versucht (von Ambleside aus) - doch bei mir liegt ein fester Stein im Weg O_o
Muss das wohl nochmals probieren.

Merci, demnach gehts nicht auf regulärem Weg?... schon komisch, dass die das so machen...


----------



## centaine11 (7. Januar 2019)

Mmh, könnte natürlich sein, dass dein Auto zu tief ist. Und der Stein normalerweise als Kicker dient. Teste es mal bitte mit Offroadfahrwerk.

Die haben wohl nicht bedacht, dass die Kurve im Winter mit Schnee zu ist und man die so nicht mit genug Geschwindigkeit durch fahren kann.
>Habs so mit dem Mosler, Agera und f1 Gtr versucht, mit alles Settings die ich an Reifen und co Probieren konnte.


----------



## V3CT0R (7. Januar 2019)

Hat geklappt. Zwar sah's wie ein Bug aus (Das Auto drehte sich langsam übers Dach - ohne dass "gescheitert" stand). Aber egal - gewonnen ist gewonnen *chchch*


----------



## V3CT0R (15. Januar 2019)

Update 5 kommt heute und bringt *MITSUBISHIS* mit! 

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 5


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Januar 2019)

Moin,

im heutigem Update gibt es etwas Leckeres für uns alle - Mitsubishi ist wieder dabei! 
1992 Mitsubishi Galant VR4
1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX
1997 Mitsubishi GTO
1999 Mitsubishi Lancer EVO VI GSR
2004 Mitsubishi Lancer EVO VIII MR
2006 Mitsubishi Lancer EVO IX MR
2008 Mitsubishi Lancer EVO X GSR

Alle Fahrzeuge werden kostenlos als Car Pack verfügbar sein! 
Playground Games auf Twitter: "Brand new announcement coming to #ForzaHorizon4 with this week's update! We've got our new multiplayer mode Free-All-Adventure, brand new Horizon Story: Isha's Taxis and the return of Mitsubishi with a free car pack!… https://t.co/4BugkDSKFm"


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2019)

Sehr schön.

Und jetzt bitte noch die Supra MK IV


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2019)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im *heutigem Update* gibt es etwas Leckeres für uns alle - Mitsubishi ist wieder dabei!
> 1992 Mitsubishi Galant VR4
> ...



Heute?! Oder wann? 

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, habs über den Windows Store herunter geladen!


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 5*

"Brian Ekberg

Monday, January 14, 2019

Welcome to 2019 and the latest update for Forza Horizon 4. Arriving on Tuesday, January 15, the Series 5 update includes new features requested by the Forza community and improvements across all parts of the game.

Check out the highlights of some of the big changes:" Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*FH4 Release Notes: January 15th, 2019:*

FH4 Release Notes: January 15th, 2019 – Forza Support

*Known Issues:*

FH4 Known Issues – Forza Support



*Forza Horizon 4 - Update 5 Live Stream*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIjVOUqoC2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerMuenchner (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne Frage eines Nichtswissers  :
Seit  2 Wochen spiel ich fleißig FH4 (Ultimate Edition).
Da gibt's doch nen Haufen Autos + VIP usw.
Nun hab ich ne Menge Karren in meinem Besitz (Garage).
Da ist rechts das Dwld Zeichen , links das Im Besitz zeichen.
Wennn ich die aber übernehmen will, muss ich  Blechen , hääääh???????
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## V3CT0R (18. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube, das ist unter "Autoshow" und dann rechts unten "Car-Pass". Die musst du erst von dort in deine "Garage" laden und von diesem Menüpunkt aus kannst du sie dann anschauen/tunen usw.


----------



## DerMuenchner (18. Januar 2019)

ok, ich schau heut abend mal.
Danke


----------



## V3CT0R (18. Januar 2019)

Ich klatsch dir über Mittag einen Screenshot rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2019)

lad es bei euch? hocke hier im startscreen und es läd und läd und läd und... es tut sich nix?!


----------



## Galford (28. Januar 2019)

Keine Probleme bei mir.


----------



## V3CT0R (29. Januar 2019)

Hier auch keine Probleme gestern. Evtl macht irgendwas ein Update was die Datenverbindung einschränkt?
Oder einfach einen Neustart durchführen. (am Besten aber den PC ganz abschalten; das hilft bei mir immer, statt nur neu zu starten)

Aber gehe davon aus, dass jetzt eh alles wieder läuft


----------



## Isrian (29. Januar 2019)

Gestern kurz nach Mitternacht keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2019)

Ja, Neustart hat geregelt. Ob das wohl an Windows Store Spielen liegt?! Ich hatte jetzt schon so ein paar Problemchen mit FH4, die ich mit keinen anderen Spielen bislang hatte. Komisch alles...


----------



## DARPA (29. Januar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Komisch alles...



.....alles so Windows Store


----------



## Wendigo (2. Februar 2019)

irgendwie habe ich bei Online-Abenteuer das Problem, dass ich nicht aufsteige. Ich habe dauerhaft Level20 Rang 0. Bei der Aufwertung passiert gar nichts. Woran kann das liegen? Ich gewinne auch Abenteuer. Ganz so nebenbei


----------



## meckswell (11. Februar 2019)

Ich hab wiederholt folgenden Fehler:

  							  							 								 								nvlddmkm 12 Fehler letzte Stunde und  Spiel ist einmal abgestürzt. Hat das noch wer? Ist meine Grafikkarte  kaputt? Es handelt sich um die 1080ti. Treiber is 417.75. 
Letztens vor ein-zwei Wochen wars schonmal.


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2019)

Hab keine Fehlermeldung aber iwie läufts im Moment bei mir auch nicht ganz rund. Ruckelt manchmal extremst. Treiber ist 417.71.


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2019)

Ich habe, unabhängig vom Treiber, ein verstärktes Ruckeln in größeren Städten feststellen können. Ist jetzt aber auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her. Da hatte ich noch den 399.24 drauf. Werde später mal reinschauen und sehen was sich getan hat.


----------



## V3CT0R (12. Februar 2019)

meckswell schrieb:


> Ich hab wiederholt folgenden Fehler: *nvlddmkm*
> 12 Fehler letzte Stunde und  Spiel ist einmal abgestürzt. Hat das noch wer? Ist meine Grafikkarte  kaputt? Es handelt sich um die 1080ti. Treiber is 417.75. Letztens vor ein-zwei Wochen wars schonmal.



Hast du schon versucht, deinen Treiber *richtig* neu zu installieren? Also Nvidiatreiber komplett löschen, usw.

Hier noch was von google:
Windows-Treiber nvlddmkm.sys - Problemloesung




Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe, unabhängig vom Treiber, ein verstärktes Ruckeln in größeren Städten feststellen können. Ist jetzt aber auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her. Da hatte ich noch den 399.24 drauf. Werde später mal reinschauen und sehen was sich getan hat.


Oh, und ich dachte, dass meine Hardware langsam schlapp macht O_o
Demnach liegt's tatsächlich am Spiel selbst.


----------



## meckswell (12. Februar 2019)

Erstmal Danke für euere Unterstützung, das is ja heute alles nicht mehr selbstverständlich .

Treiber installiere ich immer richtig. Meine AB-Settings resette ich vorher immer, mache AB und auch HWinfo64 aus, so dass nichts dazwischen funken kann. Und ich setze immer den Haken bei Neuinstallation.
Gestern habe ich noch verschiedene Spiele und Benches getestet, die alle deutlich mehr reinhaun als FH4 und es gab Null Probleme.

So Ruckler oder Perfomanceprobleme habe ich keine. Ich hoffe es passiert nicht wieder.


----------



## Galford (14. Februar 2019)

Kleine Anmerkung:

Der vierte Teil der wöchentlichen Herausforderung ist zumindest bis jetzt noch in der deutschen Übersetzung falsch beschrieben. Es muss ein Rennen beim Goliath gewonnen werden, und nicht beim Collosus.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Februar 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 6*


*Full News Article - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 6*

*FH4 Release Notes: February 12th, 2019*

*FH4 Known Issues*

*FH4 Season Update | Series 6 - Summer*



_"Series 6 is here! Along with another cycle of season changes and events coming into the game, Series 6 is bringing brand new content in the form of new racing events, new Car Pass vehicles to enjoy, and more. Here’s an overview of the Series 6 highlights:"_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







_"If you want to learn more about the new features coming in Series 6, check out the replay of Playground Games’ Series 6 livestream show, which originally aired on Monday, February 11 on the Forza Mixer and Twitch channels."_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkXffrTJJzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## V3CT0R (18. Februar 2019)

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel seit dem Update dauern ab. (Also friert plötzlich ein)
Hat das auch wer oder kennt wer eine Lösung?

EDIT:
Habe das Spiel in den Windowsoptionen zurückgesetzt. Jetzt scheint es wieder zu funktionieren.
Ging ca. ne Stunde, um alles zu synchronisieren. :/


----------



## Deathranger (2. März 2019)

moin ich hab heute 4 storys abgeschlossen aber die werden mir nicht angezahlt in der statisik wieso das? hab von 4 storys 10 kapitel abgeschlossen.


----------



## V3CT0R (4. März 2019)

Ein Ähniches Problem hatte ich mit einem Forzathon. Die Lösung war, die Bildwiederholfrequenz runterzusetzen.
(Von 144 auf 30 - spielen bis es wieder zählt - und dann konnte ich wieder auf 144hz wechseln)


----------



## Isrian (6. März 2019)

Welche ist die aktuelle Versionsnummer von H4 auf dem PC? Ich hab jetzt ein Paar Wochen nicht mehr gespielt, und konnte nur bis zum 14.2. die Fahrzeuge aus dem Car Pass abholen. Schon mehrfach versucht, 'nen manuelles Update über den Store zu erzwingen, aber da findet er nix.

Hab aktuell die Version 1.260.741.2 vom 28.2.


----------



## V3CT0R (7. März 2019)

Wo siehst du diese Version? Eigenschaften in der EXE?


----------



## Isrian (7. März 2019)

Im Windows Store und wenn ich das Spiel starte im Hauptmenü unten links.


----------



## Galford (7. März 2019)

Der Car-Pass ist mit den Autos von 14.02. ausgelaufen. Versprochen wurden 42 Autos, und die hast du damit auch bekommen.


----------



## Isrian (7. März 2019)

Ah, ok.  Gibt's für die neuen wöchendlichen Fahrzeuge einen weiteren Car Pass?


----------



## V3CT0R (7. März 2019)

Welche neuen wöchentlichen Fahrzeuge? O_o
Mit den 42 im Carpass ist doch das Ganze vorbei/erfüllt?

Versionsnummer ist auch bei mir 1.260.741.2.


----------



## Isrian (7. März 2019)

Okay, mein Fehler. Hatte gestern beim login die Werbung angezeigt bekommen für die beiden Porsche, die es am 17.1. gab.


----------



## V3CT0R (9. März 2019)

*mist* hab' mich schon gefreut 
Aber nächsten Donnerstag soll ja was neues kommen.


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 7 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 7 Update


----------



## shadie (18. März 2019)

Soooo bin durch mit dem Game.

Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass mein Savegame auf einmal weg war.
Habe nun eine hin und her mit dem Support und letzte Woche eine Antwort bekommen,
dass mein Account wegen einem "car duplicate glitch" zurück gesetzt wurde.

Beweise dafür gibt es keine.

Ich habe Stunden im Auktionshaus verbracht und nach Autos gesucht wie die ganzen Bugattis / Lambo FE Cars / und ganz wichtig, FORD GT 40

Denn die Bugattis bekommt man teils für 1,3mil und kann sie für 2,5 verkaufen
bei den Lambos macht man auch meistens 300-400K Gewinn
Und die Ford GT 40 sind noch kranker, EK 1,1Mil - VK 4-6mil

Was kann ich dafür, dass die Leute den scheiß kaufen zu dem Preis?
Ich stecke Arbeit da rein, suche nach AUtos die ich gewinnbringend verkaufen kann.
Und bekomme dafür das Savegame gelöscht weil man nicht glaubt, dass man so viel Geld in forza verdienen kann und 400 Cars unrealistisch sind.

Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und habe das dem SUpport auch mitgeteilt.

Ich habe am Samstag mal 2 Stunden investiert.
Mit Forza Premium kram etc. war ich echt innerhalb von 2 Stunden wieder bei 2x Ford GT40 - sprich bei >8Mil Credits.
Keine Skillpunkte erfarmt auf der Autobahn oder sonstiges.
Nur Auktionshaus.
Das habe ich denen jetzt als Proof mal mit reingestellt.


Das ärgerlichste ist, ich sehe meine Mailbox mit dem neuen Spielstand.
Da sind noch ca. 30mil Credits drinnen wegen verkauften karren.


Es ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## mardsis (18. März 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Soooo bin durch mit dem Game.
> 
> Es ist zum Kotzen.



Ich bin auch ziemlich gegen den Support/den Umgang mit den Spielern. Bei Horizon 4 und wohl auch einigen Teilen davor erhält man im Spiel mit 2GB VRAM durchgängig die Meldung, das der Grafiksspeicher unzureichend ist, obwohl das Spiel stabil mit 40-50FPS läuft (auf hohen Einstellungen!!!). Mehrere Spieler haben im Forum gefragt ob man das abschalten kann oder ob es zumindest eine Option dafür gibt. Support hat das Thema dicht gemacht, gesagt es wird nichts gemacht, weil das eine technisches Gegebenheit sei. Meines Erachtens ist das Blödsinn, wenn das Spiel mit über 45FPS läuft sollte man zumindest die Möglichkeit haben die Meldung abzustellen. Leider hat man keine Einsicht gezeigt.


----------



## shadie (18. März 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ziemlich gegen den Support/den Umgang mit den Spielern. Bei Horizon 4 und wohl auch einigen Teilen davor erhält man im Spiel mit 2GB VRAM durchgängig die Meldung, das der Grafiksspeicher unzureichend ist, obwohl das Spiel stabil mit 40-50FPS läuft (auf hohen Einstellungen!!!). Mehrere Spieler haben im Forum gefragt ob man das abschalten kann oder ob es zumindest eine Option dafür gibt. Support hat das Thema dicht gemacht, gesagt es wird nichts gemacht, weil das eine technisches Gegebenheit sei. Meines Erachtens ist das Blödsinn, wenn das Spiel mit über 45FPS läuft sollte man zumindest die Möglichkeit haben die Meldung abzustellen. Leider hat man keine Einsicht gezeigt.



Das ist ja noch irgendwie tragbar.

aber das man nur weil man geschickt im Auktionshaus handelt, alles gelöscht bekommt.
Und mein Posteingang voll mit scheiß ist den ich verkauft habe mit den alten Spielständen und ich die nicht geleert bekomme oder löschen kann.
Das ist einfach ein beschissener Support.

Mein Tehma hängt dort seit einem Monat.
Erst wurden zig daten ausgetauscht was ewig gedauert hat, vor 1 oder 2 WOche nkam dann die Info, "Spielstand gelöscht wegen Car duplicating glitch".
Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es so was gibt?!?!

Mir sind Goliath Glitches etc. geläufig, weil man damit bombadiert wird auf Youtube.
Aber ich habe nie so einen benutzt 
Und auch keine 999 SKillpunkte oder so ne kacke.

Einfach viel gekauft und verkauft, BAM Spielstand weg und beim nächsten Mal werde ich gebannt.
Ja danke schön, für gutes SPielen/handeln werde ich also gebannt?



Die sind sogar so bescheuert, dass ich jetzt die Gehälter von meinem alte nSPielstand bekomme, für die schnellsten karren etc.
Und jetzt auf dem neuen Spielstand bekomme ich die auch noch zusätzlich ?!
Ja wenn das jetzt nicht cheaten ist weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## DARPA (18. März 2019)

Oh man shadie, das ist echt unglaublich.

Die haben eigentlich keinen Beweis sondern nur die Begründung "Was nicht sein kann, kann nicht sein" ? 

Da hätte ich aber auch keinen Bock mehr aufs zocken, wenn einem erst alles genommen wird, was man selbst erarbeitet hat und dann dafür auch noch verleumdet wird.


----------



## shadie (18. März 2019)

Jop ich habe auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als das da stand.

Zudem, "car duplicating"? wie soll das denn gehen?
Ich habe davon noch nie gehört auch youtube spuckt dazu nix aus.

Seit wann kann man karren duplizieren?

Mir hat das Auktionshaus teilweise mehr Spaß gemacht als das eigentliche Fahren 
Ich habe da gerne mal einen Abend in Ruhe drinnen verbracht falls es in CS mal nicht lief.
Bischen gekauft und wieder verkauft bis die Handelssperre kam.

Habe super viele seltene Autos wie den einen KTM, habe Hummer etc.
Es nervt einfach weil ich echt Zeit reingeballert habe die für die Füße war.


Aber naja, ich habe dazu letzte Woche Stellung bezogen und geschrieben, dass SIe das mal proofen sollen.
Zudem habe ich heute mal erklärt, wie ich an so viel Kohle gekommen bin.

Der Thread ist stand heute noch nicht zu!
Das heißt, die Hoffnung ist noch da, dass ich den Kram wieder bekomme.
Mal sehen was der Support macht.
Finde den Generalverdacht unter aller sau.
Andere Leute cheaten sich mit dem Goliath glitch millionen und ich nutze nur das Auktionshaus und bekomme alles gelöscht.


Naja mal abwarten, vielleicht habe ich in einem Monat meine Daten ja wieder.


Ich war zudem als ich damit angefangen habe selbst überrascht, dass sich manche leute zu fein oder zu blöd waren, z.B: den Ford GT 40 für 800.000 zu kaufen, stattdessen den per Sofortkauf für 5.000.000 nehmen.
So habe ich mich halt hoch geschaukelt und immer mehr kohle gehabt.

Gewusst wie!

ZACK BANN und Spielstand weg.


----------



## Ion (18. März 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ziemlich gegen den Support/den Umgang mit den Spielern. Bei Horizon 4 und wohl auch einigen Teilen davor erhält man im Spiel mit 2GB VRAM durchgängig die Meldung, das der Grafiksspeicher unzureichend ist, obwohl das Spiel stabil mit 40-50FPS läuft (auf hohen Einstellungen!!!). Mehrere Spieler haben im Forum gefragt ob man das abschalten kann oder ob es zumindest eine Option dafür gibt. Support hat das Thema dicht gemacht, gesagt es wird nichts gemacht, weil das eine technisches Gegebenheit sei. Meines Erachtens ist das Blödsinn, wenn das Spiel mit über 45FPS läuft sollte man zumindest die Möglichkeit haben die Meldung abzustellen. Leider hat man keine Einsicht gezeigt.


Die Speicherbelegung hat doch nichts mit den FPS zutun. Wenn zu wenig Vram vorhanden ist, gibts massive Peaks bei den Frametimes. Kommt die Meldung, egal bei welcher Grafikeinstellung? Also grundsätzlich? Laut den Mindestanforderungen reichen 2GB Vram.


----------



## mardsis (18. März 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Speicherbelegung hat doch nichts mit den FPS zutun. Wenn zu wenig Vram vorhanden ist, gibts massive Peaks bei den Frametimes. Kommt die Meldung, egal bei welcher Grafikeinstellung? Also grundsätzlich? Laut den Mindestanforderungen reichen 2GB Vram.



Also ich hab das jetzt nicht mit anderen Einstellungen getestet, aber für mich läuft es vom Gefühl her fast genau so perfekt wie auf der GTX 970  (allerdings hatte ich da Sehr Hoch und 1440p eingestellt, MSAA glaube ich 2x, mit der 965m  und 2GB habe ich nur Hoch ohne MSAA und 1080p). Das Spiel hat mir auf beim ersten Start empfohlen, die Einstellungen auf Niedrig zu setzen, aber ich bin mit der Performance absolut zufrieden, Ruckler bemerke ich wie gesagt nicht. Deswegen sehe ich halt auch keinen Grund das ganze runterzusetzen.^^

Eine Warnung beim setzen der Einstellungen, dass es zu Problemen kommen kann find ich ja okay, aber für mich als Spieler läuft es einwandfrei, selbst wenn was mit den Frametimes nicht stimmen sollte, ich merke da nichts. Dafür hab ich oben eben dauerhaft diese Meldung. Kann man mit Leben, aber schön ist es nicht.


----------



## Ion (18. März 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> mit der 965m  und 2GB habe ich nur Hoch ohne MSAA und 1080p


Habe diese Einstellungen mal nachgebildet.
Habe einen Speicherverbrauch von etwa 3.7GB 
Jetzt weißt du, warum immer eine Warnung kommt.

Bei WQHD mit max. Details ohne MSAA sind es ~5,5GB.


----------



## V3CT0R (19. März 2019)

Ich habe momentan das Problem, dass die Online Abenteuerpartien nach dem fünften (und letzten) Rennen/Partie die Verbindung verliert und ich im Freie-Fahrt-Modus lande.
Natürlich ohne EP und Cash, geschweige denn kann ich den Level der Abenteuer erhöhen. Und diesen benötige ich für die Sommer-Challenge 100%. Ich will den Porsche!!! 

Die haben zwar ne SMS geschrieben, dass der Service wieder läuft. Bei mir allerdings immernoch nicht.


----------



## huenni87 (22. März 2019)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.

Ich hatte jetzt ne Zeit lang Pause gemacht mit dem Spiel. Am Mittwoch habe ich wieder reingeschaut. Die Saisonevents haben sich ja nun auch geändert. Wenn ich die Autos haben will, muss ich jetzt alle Events fahren. Soweit OK. Dann hat man wenigstens mal ansporn das zu machen.

ABER: Wie soll man denn da auf 100% kommen? Ich bin am Mittwoch alle Events gefahren und hatte am Ende 57% Was fehlte war die große Challenge da entgegen der Beschreibung eben nicht ein beliebiges Straßenrennen im Abarth gezählt hat.

Macht die Wochenchallenge jetzt 50% aus oder wie soll man sonst auf 100% kommen um alle Fahrzeuge zu bekommen?


----------



## Galford (22. März 2019)

Bei der wöchentlich Challenge des Sommers gab es bei mir keine Probleme. Vielleicht hast du Rennen in der Straßenszene (bei Nacht mit Verkehr) und Straßenrennen verwechselt, was ich allerdings nachvollziehen kann, weil ja beides im Prinzip Straßenrennen sind, und man darüber diskutieren kann, ob man die Spielmodi von der Namensgebung nicht noch sauberer voneinander abgrenzen hätte können. Inwieweit die wöchentliche Challenge zum Gesamtfortschritt beiträgt, nun, da muss ich mal in der nächsten Saison (Winter) selber besser drauf achten.

Du musst darauf achten, dass alles in der Übersicht mit Gold dargestellt ist. Ich vermute mal, dass man die saubere Runde in Rivalenevents und auch die aktuelle Qualifikation zu gewerteten Abenteuern auch rückwirkend abschließen kann (also z.B. erst im Winter der Serie). Alles andere musst du schon während den entsprechenden Jahreszeiten machen. Außerdem musst du unterscheiden zwischen dem Prozentfortschritt der ganzen Serie (alle 4 Jahreszeiten) und dem Fortschritt der einzelnen Jahreszeiten. Wenn du im Sommer wirklich nur bei 57% warst, würde ich aber mal vermuten, dass es nicht nur an ein paar täglichen Challenges (die du wohl teilweise verpasst haben wirst) und an der wöchentlichen Challenge lag.​


----------



## ak1504 (22. März 2019)

Offizieller Forza Discord Server:

Forza Official


----------



## huenni87 (22. März 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> B[FONT=&]ei der wöchentlich Challenge des Sommers gab es bei mir keine Probleme. Vielleicht hast du Rennen in der Straßenszene (bei Nacht mit Verkehr) und Straßenrennen verwechselt, was ich allerdings nachvollziehen kann, weil ja beides im Prinzip Straßenrennen sind, und man darüber diskutieren kann, ob man die Spielmodi von der Namensgebung nicht noch sauberer voneinander abgrenzen hätte können. Inwieweit die wöchentliche Challenge zum Gesamtfortschritt beiträgt, nun, da muss ich mal in der nächsten Saison (Winter) selber besser drauf achten.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&]Du musst darauf achten, dass alles in der Übersicht mit Gold dargestellt ist. Ich vermute mal, dass man die saubere Runde in Rivalenevents und auch die aktuelle Qualifikation zu gewerteten Abenteuern auch rückwirkend abschließen kann (also z.B. erst im Winter der Serie). Alles andere musst du schon während den entsprechenden Jahreszeiten machen. Außerdem musst du unterscheiden zwischen dem Prozentfortschritt der ganzen Serie (alle 4 Jahreszeiten) und dem Fortschritt der einzelnen Jahreszeiten. Wenn du im Sommer wirklich nur bei 57% warst, würde ich aber mal vermuten, dass es nicht nur an ein paar täglichen Challenges (die du wohl teilweise verpasst haben wirst) und an der wöchentlichen Challenge lag.[/FONT]​



OK. Muss mir das nochmal anschauen. Ich finde es aber schon irgendwie Mist sollte man die 100% nur erreichen können wenn man jeden Tag die Aufgaben macht. Dann wird es für mich nämlich arbeit statt Spaß. Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein. Aber gut. Mal sehen.


----------



## Galford (22. März 2019)

Tägliche Herausforderungen laufen immer drei Tage, zeitlich um je einen Tag versetzt zu einander. Man muss also nicht jeden Tag spielen. (Die letzten zwei müssten sogar bis in die nächste Saison gelten, aber ich hab das nicht ausprobiert also bitte selber darauf achten)


----------



## huenni87 (24. März 2019)

Die Saisonherausforderungen mit den Spielen (Infiziert, König usw.) sind ja jetzt auch lästig. Sorry aber Spaß geht anders. Man geht rein und wenn das eigene Team bereits die erste Runde verloren hat ist es vorbei. Da stehst du auf einmal alleine da weil alle das Match verlassen haben. Dann gibts genug die anscheinend in die Spiele gehen und hoffen wenn sie nur rumstehen wirds schon klappen. Und warum muss ich 5 Runden spielen wenn das gegnerische Team bereits die ersten drei gewonnen hat? Ist doch bei den Abenteuern auch ein Best of 5.

Auch die gewerteten Team Abenteuer laufen nach wie vor nicht. Man findet einfach keine Spiele. Dennoch ist das ein Punkt den man in den 4 Wochen machen soll.


----------



## V3CT0R (27. März 2019)

Bei mir ist es so, dass das erste "Rennen" (König, Infiziert, Flagge) extrem schwierig ist. Dieses verliere ich auch zu 90%. Aber dann die anderen 4 werden immer einfacher.
_Gefühlte Zeit: Spiel 1: ca. 10min, Spiel 2. 6min, Spiel 3: 1min Spiel 4: 1min Spiel 5: 20sec_
Gerade *weil* Leute aus der Session fliegen. Gegen die Drivatare ist es dann ein leichtes zu gewinnen. Zumal wir (ich und Drivatare) zu viert sind und der Gegner (eins Drivatar ) alleine


----------



## ak1504 (27. März 2019)

FH4 Release Notes: March 26th, 2019

-Reduced the requirement to earn the top tier rewards in the Festival Playlist from 100% to 80%
-Fixed some credit exploits when using route blueprint
-Further edits to songs for ESRB requirements


----------



## V3CT0R (27. März 2019)

PUah so geil! Habe den Porsche 914 doch noch erhalten! *FREEEUUUU* 
Suuuuuuuppper Update!


----------



## Galford (28. März 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> -Further edits to songs for ESRB requirements



Jetzt darf der Teufel nicht einmal mehr Liebe finden. Aber Todeswünsche scheinen dann irgendwie doch kein Problem zu sein - zumindest jetzt noch. Hauptsache der Teufel wartet nicht auf einen - dann ist ja alles okay. Schon lächerlich, aber vor allem traurig, wenn man nachträglich teilweise die Lieder im Spiel verschandeln muss.​


----------



## huenni87 (1. April 2019)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, dass das erste "Rennen" (König, Infiziert, Flagge) extrem schwierig ist. Dieses verliere ich auch zu 90%. Aber dann die anderen 4 werden immer einfacher.
> _Gefühlte Zeit: Spiel 1: ca. 10min, Spiel 2. 6min, Spiel 3: 1min Spiel 4: 1min Spiel 5: 20sec_
> Gerade *weil* Leute aus der Session fliegen. Gegen die Drivatare ist es dann ein leichtes zu gewinnen. Zumal wir (ich und Drivatare) zu viert sind und der Gegner (eins Drivatar ) alleine



Bei den Team Dinger der Saison Playlist (König, Infiziert usw.) werden bei mir keine Plätze mit Drivataren aufgefüllt. Auch nicht mit anderen Spielern. Bei den normalen Events rutschen ja wenigstens andere Spieler nach. Hier ist es so, dass mittlerweile die ersten schon das Match verlassen wenn man das erste verliert. Ich stand von 6 Versuchen am Ende beim dritten Spiel immer alleine gegen das voll gegnerische Team da. Teilweise bin ich sogar angeschrieben worden. "Geh raus, damit wir gewinnen, kein Bock alle 5 Spiele zu spielen, hast eh keine Chance"

Am Wochenende hatte ich dann mal das Glück auf der Gewinnerseite zu stehen. Da auch wieder. Wir waren dann zu fünft gegen einen der noch drin blieb. Nach dem vierten Spiel ist der dann auch raus gegangen. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen das die Spiele mit für die Saison gefahren werden müssen aber warum dann so schlecht umgesetzt. Lasst halt Spieler nachrutschen auch wenn die am Ende dann vielleicht nicht alle 5 Spiele spielen müssen um das abzuhaken. Was soll's. Wozu auch alle fünf.

Im normalen Modus ist es Best of 5. Sobald eine Team 3 gewonnen hat ist es vorbei. Hier muss das Team was praktisch schon verloren hat und daher auch die Saison nicht gezählt bekommt trotzdem weiter machen, weil Baum.

Btw. bekommt ihr die gewerteten Team Spiele hin? Seit Release habe ich es nicht einmal geschafft mal ein gewertetes Rennen dort zu fahren. Selbst als wir zu dritt waren. Bis heute nicht. Scheitert immer an der Spielersuche.

Na ja, immerhin haben Sie die Prozente von 100 auf 80 runter gesetzt.


----------



## Galford (1. April 2019)

Natürlich werden Spielplatzpartien nicht mit Drivataren aufgefüllt. Die Partien starten nicht einmal immer mit 6 gegen 6. Oft ist ein Team gleich ein wenig dadurch benachteiligt, dass es bereits mit 5 gegen 6 losgeht. 

Anstatt Team Abenteuer kann man auch "gewertete offene Abenteuer" (Solo Abenteuer) spielen. Vielleicht finde man da mittlerweile mehr Mitspieler. Ich musste diese Saison wieder nur ein einziges Qualifikationsevent abschließen um gewertet zu werden. Wer natürlich in den ganzen Monaten zuvor nie die 10 Qualifikationsabenteuer für eine oder mehrere gewerteten Onlinespielarten (Teamrennen, Teamspiele, Alles ist Erlaubt (gibt es nicht mehr) und/oder offenen Abenteuer) gespielt hat, muss dann das halt jetzt alles in dieser Saison machen (oder wegen der 80% auch nicht).


----------



## huenni87 (2. April 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> Natürlich werden Spielplatzpartien nicht mit Drivataren aufgefüllt. Die Partien starten nicht einmal immer mit 6 gegen 6. Oft ist ein Team gleich ein wenig dadurch benachteiligt, dass es bereits mit 5 gegen 6 losgeht.
> 
> Anstatt Team Abenteuer kann man auch "gewertete offene Abenteuer" (Solo Abenteuer) spielen. Vielleicht finde man da mittlerweile mehr Mitspieler. Ich musste diese Saison wieder nur ein einziges Qualifikationsevent abschließen um gewertet zu werden. Wer natürlich in den ganzen Monaten zuvor nie die 10 Qualifikationsabenteuer für eine oder mehrere gewerteten Onlinespielarten (Teamrennen, Teamspiele, Alles ist Erlaubt (gibt es nicht mehr) und/oder offenen Abenteuer) gespielt hat, muss dann das halt jetzt alles in dieser Saison machen (oder wegen der 80% auch nicht).



Das ist schon OK. Immerhin kann man so auch mal spielen. Nur das es seit Release kaum bis gar nicht möglich ist ein gewertetes Team Abenteuer zu fahren ist doch schon etwas traurig. Das wurde von Spielern von Anfang an bemängelt das die Sache so nicht funktioniert.

Mal ganz unabhängig von den Saisonlisten. Das mit den gewerteten Teamabenteuern war allgemein gemeint.


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2019)

Demnächst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*New Features*
*Online Adventure Changes*
Online Adventure Championships have been updated:




S2 Class has been removed from Dirt Racing Championships.
B Class has been added to Dirt Racing Championships.
Freeroam Rush events have been removed from all Asphalt and Street Race Championships.
Collisions are disabled for the first 30 seconds of each race. This change also applies to Horizon Life PvP races.

*Drift Adventure*


An all-new Online Adventure game mode! Take part in three-race Drift Championships, where it’s not about how fast you can drive, it’s about how well you can drift!
Points are scored on asphalt only and are based on the angle and speed of your drift. You’ll have time to complete a few laps in each event, so don’t worry if you mess up the start, you still have every chance to win as only your best lap’s score goes up on the leaderboard.
Drift Adventure is available in both Quick Play and Ranked and can be accessed from the Online Adventure tab in the Pause Menu.
Earning a rank in Drift Adventure will check-off the Online Adventure requirement for Festival Playlist.

*Drift Camera*
To support the addition of Drift Adventure a new Drift Camera has been added. Enabled in the HUD and Gameplay Settings, Drift Camera adds dynamism to the cockpit camera so that your view pans towards the direction of travel. This means that even when you’re going sideways, you can still see where you’re going. There are an array of settings which allow you to tune the speed and severity of this option.


*Showcase Remix*
Series 8 introduces the FOREST SPRITE Showcase Remix! For a limited time only, you’ll be able to face-off against the Horizon Motocross team in autumn with a 1958 Austin-Healey Sprite Mk I, modified for off-roading. Remember: You need to complete the regular Showcase first before the remixed version is unlocked.


*Barrett-Jackson Cars*
The Barrett-Jackson Car Pack is available for separate purchase and is included as a free add-on for players who own the Forza Horizon 4 Car Pass. The vehicles of the Barrett-Jackson Car Pack are a veritable “who’s who” of collectible automobiles from decades past. From the hand-built 1932 Ford Custom Double Down to the sleek, race-ready 1963 Shelby Monaco King Cobra, these cars have been desired by drivers around the world since their introduction and now is your chance to experience them in Forza Horizon 4.


*Cross-Platform Fixes*


Fixed issue where opponent drivatars were showing as Level 1 in race results screen.
Changed Seasonal Playground Games to finish when one team reaches three, rather than having to complete all 5 events.
Added the ability to look at previous series in Festival Playlist.
Fixed an issue where turning Player Designs off in HUD and Gameplay options would not work correctly.
Fixed an issue where the ownership of the VIP house would be reset.
Various stability improvements.

*PC Fixes*


Fixed some instances of Error Code FH001 from happening.
Enabled car telemetry data to be output to external applications and motion sled devices.

*Wheel Fixes*


Fixed an issue where launching the game and then plugging in a wheel would cause 90 degrees of deadzone.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXEFzfPf9iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2019)

Hier jetzt auch nochmal ausführlich: 

Forza Horizon 4 | Series 8 Update

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 8 Update


----------



## fxler (9. April 2019)

Freue mich schon auf das Update!!
Endlich fliegt der blöde Freifahrt Jagd-Blödsinn raus, wurde ja auch mal Zeit!

Sucht zufällig jemand noch eine Gruppe zum gemeinsamen fahren?


----------



## V3CT0R (10. April 2019)

Das Update wird wohl zum Saisonwechsel rausgeh'n. War Gestern ne gefühlte Ewigkeit dran, den MS-Store zu updaten, damit endlich das Horizon-Update erscheint. 
Freifahrt Jagd? Was ist/war denn das?


EDIT:
Ach, diese Rennen über Stock und Stein. Die fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Vor dem Start kurz auf die Karte geschaut und den weg +/- gemerkt. Dann abdiepost.


----------



## Galford (10. April 2019)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Das Update wird wohl zum Saisonwechsel rausgeh'n. War Gestern ne gefühlte Ewigkeit dran, den MS-Store zu updaten, damit endlich das Horizon-Update erscheint.



Ich bin ein wenig unschlüssig, wie ich das lesen soll: das Update gab es bereits gestern Abend, wird also eben nicht erst zum Saisonwechsel rausgehen. Vielleicht meinst du, dass bestimmte Änderungen erst in der nächsten Saison greifen? Ich muss zugeben, ich habe noch nicht getestet ob Freifahrt Jagd jetzt schon raus ist.


----------



## ak1504 (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEUWbeZjiuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## V3CT0R (11. April 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig unschlüssig, wie ich das lesen soll: das Update gab es bereits gestern Abend, wird also eben nicht erst zum Saisonwechsel rausgehen. Vielleicht meinst du, dass bestimmte Änderungen erst in der nächsten Saison greifen? Ich muss zugeben, ich habe noch nicht getestet ob Freifahrt Jagd jetzt schon raus ist.



Ich konnte das Update erst gestern, Mittwoch um ca. 19 Uhr laden. O_o

Und Freifahrt ist noch drin. 


EDIT:
Das Update ist super. Die Karren nicht wirklich. Aber die Drift-Kamera ist ja mal brilliant! So driftet man wieder gerne in der Cockpit-Ansicht.


----------



## ak1504 (11. April 2019)

_"Falls jemand wissen will, wie die Prozente berechnet werden:


Forzathon - Wöchentliche Herausforderung: 15%
Forzathon - Tägliche Herausforderung: je 1%
Die Prüfung: 6%
Schaurennen-Remix: 6%
Saison-Spielplatz: 6%
Saisonveranstaltung: je 6%
Saison-PR-Stunt: je 6%
Rivalenveranstaltung (saubere Runde): 6%
Online-Abenteuer-Serie: 18%


Für die 80% kann man also die Online-Abenteuer und 2 tägliche Forzathons auslassen, mehr nicht "_


----------



## Galford (11. April 2019)

Die Remixe von Schaurennen gibt es ja gar nicht jede Saison. In der Gesamt-Saison 8 gibt es nur ein Schaurennen im Herbst, aber nicht im Sommer, Winter oder Frühling. Die Prozente stimmen zwar weitestgehend mit meinen Erfahrungen überein, aber in Saisons ohne Schaurennen müsste es irgendwo eine Abweichung geben. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber nie darauf genau geachtet, weil das Schaurennen spiele ich so oder so, wenn es denn eines gibt.​


----------



## ak1504 (13. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isrian (13. April 2019)

Für Horizon 5 wünsche ich mir dann eine Staubsimulation im Auto, weil im real life wohl keines so perfekt sauber sein wird.


----------



## V3CT0R (15. April 2019)

Wofür? Finds schön, wenn wenigstens *irgendwo* mal *kein* Staub zu sehen ist. *michdezentinmeinerwohnungumseh*


----------



## PCislife (16. April 2019)

Vielleicht kann mir hier einer mit FH 4 helfen. 

Auf meiner SSD belegt das Spiel 140GB ! ist das normal? Allerdings kann ich das Spiel nicht starten, ich sehe nur die Option "installieren". Habe vor kurzem Windows 10 neu installiert, das Spiel lag davon eigentlich unangetastet auf einer anderen SSD. Anscheinend findet aber die Windows Store App nicht mehr den Speicherort des Spiels und will es erneut herunter laden. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit wie bei Steam und Origin das der Store den Speicherort des Spiels findet?

Problem ist ja ich kann nicht mal diesen 140GB Dateien ordentlich deinstallieren, weil das Spiel ja nicht gefunden wird. Was würdet ihr tun? Soll ich einfach in den sauren Apfel beisen, die 140 GB manuell in den Papierkorb schieben und das ganze neu downloaden?


----------



## V3CT0R (18. April 2019)

Blockiert der Windows-Store die Daten nicht? Müsste am Abend schauen, wie gross das Spiel bei mir ist.
Vielleicht kannst du in den Windows-Apps das Spiel zurücksetzen?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. April 2019)

PCislife schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier einer mit FH 4 helfen.
> 
> Auf meiner SSD belegt das Spiel 140GB ! ist das normal? Allerdings kann ich das Spiel nicht starten, ich sehe nur die Option "installieren". Habe vor kurzem Windows 10 neu installiert, das Spiel lag davon eigentlich unangetastet auf einer anderen SSD. Anscheinend findet aber die Windows Store App nicht mehr den Speicherort des Spiels und will es erneut herunter laden. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit wie bei Steam und Origin das der Store den Speicherort des Spiels findet?
> 
> Problem ist ja ich kann nicht mal diesen 140GB Dateien ordentlich deinstallieren, weil das Spiel ja nicht gefunden wird. Was würdet ihr tun? Soll ich einfach in den sauren Apfel beisen, die 140 GB manuell in den Papierkorb schieben und das ganze neu downloaden?



Mit dem "manuellen" Sichern hast du schon einen Denkfehler, diese Spieleordner von FH4 sind versteckt und normalerweise hast du dort gar keine Berechtigungen irgendwas zu ändern. Machst du das doch, verweigert sich Forza diese Daten zu nutzen. Ich denke mal neben dem Kopierschutz geht es hier auch darum Manipulationen an Dateien zu verhindern.

In Kurzform, deine gesicherten Spieledaten sind nutzlos, da du fürs Kopieren der Daten Berechtigungen brauchst, die dir MS so nicht mit gibt. Schon mit dem Ändern der Zugriffsberechtigungen gelten die Dateien für MS als manipuliert. 

Dazu ist jede Installation mit einem einzigartigen Schlüssel versehen, wobei ich auch nicht genau weiß was sich dahinter Alles verbirgt. 

Das ist mein Eindruck mit ein paar Vermutungen, wenn es jemand ganz genau weiß, korrigiert mich.


----------



## Mischk@ (20. April 2019)

Hi.
Verkauft mir jemand seinen 2017er Honda Civic Type R ?


----------



## xLogic76 (28. April 2019)

meckswell schrieb:


> Ich hab wiederholt folgenden Fehler:
> 
> nvlddmkm 12 Fehler letzte Stunde und  Spiel ist einmal abgestürzt. Hat das noch wer? Ist meine Grafikkarte  kaputt? Es handelt sich um die 1080ti. Treiber is 417.75.
> Letztens vor ein-zwei Wochen wars schonmal.



Hi,
hatte heute den selben Fehler. Konnte ihn durch Zurücksetzten der App beheben. Mal sehen wann es wieder passiert xD.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (28. April 2019)

417.75 ist aber uralt und wenn der Treiber crasht erstellt Forza auch ein crash dump unter C:\Users\....\AppData\Local\CrashDumps


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Mai 2019)

Ich liebe dieses Spiel, auch wenn Ich es groeßtenteils "durch" habe.


----------



## V3CT0R (8. Mai 2019)

ACHTUNG: Das neue Update scheint verbuggt zu sein und löscht alle Skillpunkte diverser Fahrzeuge.
Nach Möglichkeit mit der Installation des Updates warten.


----------



## Elektro (8. Mai 2019)

Jupp ist bei mir auch passiert, alle Skill Punkte weg... update wurde aber automatisch im Hintergrund ausgeführt.....


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

Also ich war so mutig und habs trotzdem gestartet. Das Anti-Wallride Update ist ein Segen, ebenso die Custom Rennen, einfach mal schön den ganzen Abend S1 Streetrennen fahren ohne ständig mit Offroad Klasse A unterbrochen zu werden.

Verdammt lustig zu sehen wie die ehemaligen "Crashkids" sich in Ihren Dragstern um jede Kurve quälen.  
Auch die ausbleibenden Auffahrrempler, traumhaft. 


Mit den letzten beiden Patches hat man bzgl. Multiplayerrennen endlich die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## DARPA (9. Mai 2019)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Das neue Update scheint verbuggt zu sein und löscht alle Skillpunkte diverser Fahrzeuge.



Ich wusste bisher nicht mal, dass meine Autos Skillpunkte haben  Ist sowas wichtig? 

Ich glaub ich zocke das Game anders als die meisten


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

Eben, mit den Skillpunkten schaltet man Fähigkeiten frei um schneller Skillpunkte zu verdienen, so schwer ist das nun nicht zu durchschauen aber wer's mag.


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2019)

Ich hab das mit der Anti Wallride MEchanik auch gesehen, aber ist das für Faire Spieler nicht ganz schön Kacke wenn man zusätzlich ausgebremst wird wenn man in einer Kurve die Bande berührt?! Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Online REnnen gefahren, einerseits auch wegen meinen "Erfahrungen" in anderen Rennspielen. Da hatte ich eben keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Mai 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit der Anti Wallride MEchanik auch gesehen, aber ist das für Faire Spieler nicht ganz schön Kacke wenn man zusätzlich ausgebremst wird wenn man in einer Kurve die Bande berührt?!



Die haben das schon sehr gut ausgelotet. Ist eben ein wenig davon abhängig mit wie viel Kraft man da einschlägt. Wenn man durchs anbremsen mal ne Bande touchiert oder beim raus beschleunigen das Heck ausschlägt passiert eigentlich nix. Sobald man die Bande aber zur Korrektur der eigenen Linie nutzt wird man abgebremst. 

Dafür dass es zu Beginn eigentlich nur darum ging die klassischen Wallrider zu verbannen ist das schon ganz schön umfangreich geworden.

Auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist dieses High-Speed-Kollision- Ghosting. 
Früher war es schon gelaufen, sobald man die ersten 20 Sekunden nicht auf Platz 1 kommt, heute reicht es sauber hinterher zufahren und auf Fehler zu warten. Da die meisten im Onlinerennen zuviel Fokus auf Power statt Handling setzen fliegen die Meisten nach 2 -3 Kurven von allein von der Ideallinie.  

Bestes Update seit Release.


----------



## V3CT0R (10. Mai 2019)

Eeeendlich kann ich wieder vor einer Kurve auf der Ideallinie bremsen. Bis jetzt musste ich immer auf eine Linie ausweichen, bei welcher man mir nicht hinten drauf donnert.
Doch die meisten nutzten dann den Vordermann, um bremsen zu können. "Autoscooter"...

Wirklich cooles update. Und vor oder am Montag soll dann der Skillpoint-Patch erscheinen. 




DARPA schrieb:


> Ich wusste bisher nicht mal, dass meine Autos Skillpunkte haben  Ist sowas wichtig?


Der Skill-Tree besteht aus diversen "Goodies". Neben freischaltbaren Wheelspins und kleineren Geldbeträgen, kann man den Multiplikator erhöhen,
Fähigkeitswertungs-Boosts erhalten, Erhöhung der Prozente bei Veranstaltungsabschluss und ähnliches.

Zudem gibt es einige Autos, welche ein weiteres Auto im Skill-Tree freischalten können. Und diverse Karren haben einen Geldbonus von 200'000–500'000 (im Spoiler drin).



Spoiler



*Car Masteries*
_*The following cars can only be unlocked by mastering the skill sets of specific cars.*_

2008 Lamborghini Reventon Forza Edition – Unlocked from Skill Set of Lamborghini Miura
2004 Maserati MC12 Forza Edition – Unlocked from Skill Set of Maserati 300S
2009 Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG Black Series Forza Edition – Unlocked from Skill Set of Mecedes-Benz 300 SL
1995 Nissan NISMO GT-R LM Forza Edition – Unlocked from Skill Set of Nissan R390
2005 TVR Sagaris Forza Edition – Unlocked from Skill Set of TVR Sagaris

Cars List FH4 | kudosprime.com


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Mai 2019)

Hab nun sämtliche verloren gegangenen  Fähigkeitspunkte zurück bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (18. Mai 2019)

Der Patch dazu ist am 15.05. erschienen. Hab mich irgendwie gewundert, dass das hier nicht gepostet wurde, aber nun gut. Eigentlich sollte auch direkt, sobald man das erste mal in das Pausenmenü geht, einem eine Nachricht angezeigt werden wie viele Punkte man zurückbekommt. Was dann bei verfügbaren Punkten steht, ist ja dann was man noch an nicht verbrauchten Punkten übrig hatte (die ja nicht verloren gegangen waren, weil nie verbraucht) + die Punkte die man rückerstattet bekommen hat. Nicht das jemand glaubt die rückerstatteten Punkte würden die noch verfügbaren Punkte überschreiben - das wird anständig addiert.


----------



## DARPA (18. Mai 2019)

Ach jetzt weiss ich, welche Punkte ihr meint. 

Hab davon noch nie einen ausgegeben. Kann ich die gewinnbringend verkaufen?


----------



## Galford (18. Mai 2019)

Verkaufen kannst du sie nicht, aber warum verbrauchst du nicht einfach mal einige? Such dir dein/e Lieblingsauto/s aus oder eines mit 16 Perks (z.b. Forza Editionen oder legendäre Autos) und schau einfach mal selber nach, was du dafür bekommst. Was du freischalten kannst, wurde dir ja schon weiter oben (Edit: eine Seite zuvor und jetzt nochmals von Isrian unten) erklärt, aber wie gesagt, schau es dir selbst mal an. Außerdem bekommt man auch Einfluss (XP) für verbrauchte Punkte (glaube 200 Einfluss pro verbrauchtem Punkt)


----------



## Isrian (18. Mai 2019)

Gibt auch Autos, die andere Autos freischalten. Oder Autos, die einen eine Geldprämie bis zu 300k geben (Einer von den Nissan Fairladys hat das z.B. und kostet im Einlauf nur 150k), Wheelspins sind auch zu holen.


----------



## DARPA (18. Mai 2019)

Ich sehe schon, dass ich da nix verpasse. 

Natürlich trotzdem danke für eure Infos.


----------



## V3CT0R (20. Mai 2019)

Verpasst höchstens die Gratis-Karren und ca. 4.5 Millionen Credits


----------



## Isrian (21. Mai 2019)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, wann die Expansion 2 kommt?


----------



## V3CT0R (21. Mai 2019)

Erstes Halbjahr 2019. Also eigentlich bis Ende Juni.
Sagen wir September


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe die Map wird dann mindestens so groß wie die erste.

Die zweite war ja fast nichts


----------



## Isrian (21. Mai 2019)

Anfang Juni wäre nice, da hab ich 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## DerMuenchner (23. Mai 2019)

Servus,
hab eben FH4 gestartet.
Wollte gerade die Saison beginnen.
Absturz vom Rechner, keine Win-Tasten Funktion, kein Affengriff möglich.
Nur noch FH4 Sound kam aus den Lautsprechern.
Rechner Reset hat funktioniert.
FH4 nochmal gestartet.
Ich hab für ca ne halbe Sekunde den Startbildschirm gsehen.
Daswars aber auch.
Dann gleich WIN Update auf 1809.
Vllt. liegts ja daran.
Leider das selbe Spiel noch 5 mal.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung was as sein könnte?
Edit:
Anscheinend konnt ich für kurze Zeit nur Offline spielen.
Jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## V3CT0R (24. Mai 2019)

Ja diese Abstürze... Ich lande ab und an einfach so auf dem Desktop. Keine Fehlermeldung nichts. Innert einer Millisekunde ist das komplette Game weg. 
Ein direkter Start des Spiels – ohne PC-Neustart – und ich kann wieder Stunden ohne Probleme zocken. 

Muss man wohl leben mit.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (24. Mai 2019)

Keine Anwendung crasht ohne Fehlermeldung, es steht mindestens etwas in der Ereignisanzeige.
Crash dumps findet man unter C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Local\CrashDumps

Wenn sich forza direkt beim Öffnen wieder schließt liegt das am AntiCheat, daher sollte man wenn möglich keine Hintergrund Programme am laufen haben wenn man Forza Spielt.
Wenn ich Forza Spiele und Firefox öffne dann beendet sich bei mir das game auch.


Das der Rechner ausgeht wenn man Forza spielt ist eher ein Hardware Problem.


----------



## V3CT0R (24. Mai 2019)

Muss ich mal nachschauen, was da so steht.

Firefox muss bei mir offen sein; da läuft Youtube im Hintergrund mit anständiger Musik oder Comedy.
Kann diese Radiosender nicht mehr hören.  Und dann mit Lenkrad eine 10er Runde über die ganze Insel.
Sehr entspannend 


EDIT:
In der Crashdump ist nichts auffälliges zu sehen. 
Aber läuft ja


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrBtuNRXRHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## V3CT0R (10. Juni 2019)

Na toll. Das zweite grosse Addon von Forza handelt von LEGO!
Wie enttäuschend... :/


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2019)

Lego??? Also im Ernst: Ich mag Lego, aber als Forza Horizon Addon enttäuscht mich das jetzt doch. Ich hatte auf irgendwas a la Goodwood, James Bond oder Irland als Addon gehofft ... aber ich schätze, nach dem Hotwheels Addon des Vorgängers ist das hier die logische Fortsetzung. Leider keine, die mir konzeptionell gefällt. Forza Horizon war für mich immer eine Art Autoporno, wo man mit den geilsten Karren der Welt durch die schöne Spielwelt heizen kann. Quasi ein virtueller Supercar-Urlaub. Schlecht proportionierte Legoautos gehören für mich definitiv nicht ins Spiel.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2019)

*FH4 Release Notes: June 4th, 2019*

FH4 Release Notes: June 4th, 2019 – Forza Support



*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 10 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 10 Update


_Series 10 for Forza Horizon 4 arrives this week and is bringing new cars, new events to the Festival Playlist, and more. Foremost among the new cars this series is the astonishing Rimac C_TWO, the 1,900-hp all-electric beast that looks to change the very definition of “hypercar” going forward. With two separate motors powering individual rear wheels, the Rimac is capable of 0-60 mph in about 1.8 seconds, and a gear-regulated top speed of 250 mph.

Other cars coming during the Series 10 timeframe include the Cadillac Limo, the Bentley Continental Forza Edition, the Fiat Dino and the AMC Rebel, which is making its debut in Forza Horizon 4 here with Series 10.


*Star Card*
New for Series 10 is the Star Card, a high-speed checklist for all the different event types in Forza Horizon 4. By bringing up the Star Card feature from the menu, you can track your progress across six different event types in the game: Racing, PR Stunts, Exploring, Creation, Story, and Adventure.


Under each event type, players will find tracking for various activities throughout the game. For example, under the Racing category, you’ll earn completion by driving 5,000 miles in the game, winning Showcase (or Showcase Remix) events, or winning 50 head-to-head races, among other activities. Progression through each category event is represented by bronze (started), silver (halfway) and gold (complete) coloring. Once you complete a category, you’ll earn a flair item you can use next to your Gamertag in game.


Note there are some known issues with the Star Card feature, including getting credit for past accomplishments and discoveries being counted in the current Star Card implementation. For example, Showcase/Showcase Remix events won before this update will not count towards Star Card; this is because those items were not previously tracked by the game. In order to count on the Star Card going forward, players will have to re-race Showcase/Showcase Remix events.


For more on Star Car known issues, refer to the Series 10 Release Notes on the Forza Support site.


*Festival Playlist*
Players can now start matchmaking for Seasonal Playground Games and The Trial event directly from the Festival Playlist screen. Also, when checking the list of eligible cars for a Seasonal Championship, the game now correctly includes cars that are eligible even if they can’t be purchased for the Autoshow._




*Forza Horizon 4: LEGO Speed Champions*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4: LEGO Speed Champions






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cASCytz8o9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (10. Juni 2019)

Lego? 
Zum Glück ist das optional.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juni 2019)

Ich Depp habe die Goldversion gekauft. Jetzt kommen die mit einem Lego DLC. Fühle mich schon etwas verarscht.


----------



## V3CT0R (10. Juni 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich Depp habe die Goldversion gekauft. Jetzt kommen die mit einem Lego DLC. Fühle mich schon etwas verarscht.



Geht mir genau so.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juni 2019)

Mir gefallen die Lego Spiele. Ich spielte auch als Kind gerne mit Lego. Aber was will ich damit in Forza Horizon? Schon der Hot Wheels DLC in Horizon 3 war an der Grenze.


----------



## huenni87 (11. Juni 2019)

Mir war das Hot Wheels DLC schon zu viel. Lego setzt dem ganzen aber die Krone auf. Ich ärgere mich auch etwas über die Ultimate Edition. 

Hoffentlich kann man das komplett optional machen. Ich will in den Online Rennen neben meinem Auto kein Leg auto stehen haben. Oder wenn ich durch die Welt fahre, dass mir Legoautos entgegen kommen.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy3a-FFkS18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## claster17 (11. Juni 2019)

Ich freu mich drauf.
Hot Wheels hat mir schon sehr gefallen. Weniger wegen der Autos, sondern wegen der "Straße". Jedenfalls konnte ich meine Asphaltautos auf den Plastikstraßen nochmals effektiver optimieren. Insbesondere Online gab es auch viel weniger Möglichkeiten, dass dich irgendein Kiddy von der Strecke rammt.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Juni 2019)

Was bitteschön hat derjenige geraucht, dem DAS eingefallen ist?!


----------



## V3CT0R (12. Juni 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Was bitteschön hat derjenige geraucht, dem DAS eingefallen ist?!������



Ganz einfache Antwort: alles! 



EDIT:
Hab's jetzt gespielt. Ist noch enttäuschender als erwartet. 3 Lego-Autos, man kann die normalen Autos in der Legowelt auch fahren, kein Autobau, kein Hausbau.
Liebevoll gestaltete Umgebung aber dann hat sichs. Sehr sehr seehr enttäuschend das Ganze. Ist uns wohl eine Lehre: Keine Ultimate-Versionen kaufen, wenn der Inhalt nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juni 2019)

Wie/wann komme ich in das Lego Land? Das ist bei mir noch gesperrt und ich bin Stufe 106 oder 107.


----------



## Galford (18. Juni 2019)

Der Lego-DLC ist eigentlich ganz okay. Ich hätte mir zwar persönlich etwas anderes gewünscht, aber es hat genug Spaß gemacht die Expansion dann doch (fast) komplett durchzuspielen. Natürlich habe ich die saisonalen Events im Winter, Frühling und Sommer noch nicht gespielt, aber eben sonst alles, einschließlich der jetzt noch laufenden Herbst-Events, wobei ich das Trial-Event als Letztes am Sonntag abgeschlossen hatte.

Der Hot Wheels DLC hatte halt den Vorteil, dass es da wenigsten Loopings, Spiralen (oder wie die heißen) und extreme Steigungen und Abfahrten gegeben hat. Bei den Speed Champions gibt es nur diese Speedramps, und die sind in die meisten Rennveranstaltungen gar nicht eingebunden (vielleicht abgesehen von Querfeldeinveranstaltungen, wo sie am meisten Sinn machen (ich habe aber nicht genau nachgezählt). Deshalb fährt sich der Lego-DLC auch zumeist recht gewöhnlich. Für alle anderen DLCs, vor allem eher realistischere, wäre das völlig in Ordnung, weil das Fahren in FH4 ja schon von Grund auf sehr viel Spaß macht, aber für einen Lego DLC ist mir dann Ganze einfach insgesamt zu unspektakulär. 

Die ganzen Bausteinherausforderungen in all ihren Varianten sind auch okay. Einige Sachen macht man immerhin teils unbewusst nebenbei. Spaß macht es trotzdem. Außer 100 Tische kaputt zu fahren - das fand ich nervig, oder ich habe den besten Ort dafür übersehen.

Ob es jetzt die Sammelobjekte besser macht, wenn man diese, wie in Falle der Alien-Pflanzen bei Regen oder der Alien-Energiezellen bei Nacht, aufsammeln soll, darüber kann man sich auch streiten. Ich sag von mir aus mal eher: nein. 

Die Spielweilt fand ich anfangs übrigens wirklich gut, aber inzwischen hat sich starke Ernüchterung breitgemacht.
​


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juni 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich Depp habe die Goldversion gekauft. Jetzt kommen die mit einem Lego DLC. Fühle mich schon etwas verarscht.



Tja, habe ich auch. Ich werde dann eben zukünftig keine derartigen Versionen mehr kaufen, wenn die Inhalte nur auf Kinder zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Elektro (18. Juni 2019)

ja, werde mir auch überlegen noch mal eine ultimate zu kaufen... war am Anfang sehr skeptisch was den Lego DLC angeht, macht mir aber inzwischen doch viel Spass...
Leider etwas zu inkonsequent umgesetzt ich würde es bevorzugen wenn es im Lego Valley nur Lego Autos gäbe, und davon  dann halt mehr als nur die 4 Modelle...
Der Mischmasch aus normalen und Lego Autos ist irgendwie komisch....


----------



## Isrian (19. Juni 2019)

Das Problem ist ja, wenn andere so nen Lego Auto toll finden, siehst du sie trotzdem damit rumfahren, egal, ob du das DLC gekauft hast oder nicht. Ist ja mit den Hot Wheels Autos, den Regalia, den Halo Geländewagen ja nicht anders.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 11 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 10 Update


*FH4 Release Notes: July 1st, 2019*

FH4 Release Notes: July 1st, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

Die Top-Gear Horizon Story ist ganz nett, aber leider nur 7 Rennen lang. 

Schade, da wäre noch bissl Luft nach Oben gewesen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2019)

4 teilige Videoserie gibts noch zum Lego DLC






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTCouNys7qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUqP6iJ7ZCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_CV7OrEzGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkLH9gHDfwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2019)

Da ich selber noch nicht auf das Lego Land darf, habe ich mir da mal YT Videos angeschaut. Und nein das ist ein richtig schlechter DLC wie ich finde. Die 3 Lego Autos sind viel zu wenig. Die Lego Welt ist auch nicht komplett aus Lego. Dann gibt es viele Rennen wo man gegen die echten Autos fahren muß, was gar nicht zusammen passt.


----------



## Galford (12. Juli 2019)

Wenn bei dir die Erweiterung nicht funktioniert, überprüfe doch mal ob der DLC wirklich installiert ist. Du musst Update und DLC installiert haben. Das damalige Update bringt nur Bugfixes und Daten für den DLC, die alle Spieler haben müssen (oder sollen), so dass man auch weiterhin ohne Probleme zusammenspielen kann. Der (restliche) DLC ist aber ein weiterer Download.

Wenn ich mir deine Achievements anschaue (du bist ja im PCGH Club), sieht es für mich so aus, als ob du die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt haben müsstest (also z.B. alle 4 Jahreszeiten am Anfang des Spieles abschließen etc.). Außerdem kommst du ja auch nach Fortune Island.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2019)

Es würde schon funktionieren, denke ich. Aber ich bin anscheinend im Hauptspiel noch nicht weit genug damit es freigeschaltet ist.
Spiele FH 4 nicht so oft.


----------



## Galford (12. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es trotzdem merkwürdig, dass du Fortune Island spielen kannst, aber nicht den Lego DLC. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich jetzt da der Unterschied in den Anforderungen liegen könnte. Was ist es, was man für Lego braucht und für Fortune Island nicht?

Edit: 
Wie versuchst du nach Lego Valley zu wechseln? Habe gerade gelesen, das man scheinbar, bei ersten Mal unbedingt zum Symbol auf der Karte fahren/schnellreisen und dann von da aus den DLC starten muss. Also vielleicht nicht versuchen über das Pausenmenü zu wechseln.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ehrlich gesagt der Lego DLC juckt mich eh nicht.


----------



## Galford (13. Juli 2019)

Wer sich den wahrscheinlichen Scheunenfund des LEGO DLC spoilern will:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte den "Drive in Forza Horizon 4" Verpackungsaufdruck.


​


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Juli 2019)

Ohh, wusste gar nicht das es hier einen Forza Horizon 4 Sammelthread gibt! 

Dann ist das Ganze hier wohl gut aufgehoben. Saß mal wieder den kompleten Freitagabend (~8 Stunden) an nem neuen Cinematic-Video. Ist mein erstes zu Forza Horizon 4. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtjoh9hMzwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KaterTom (27. Juli 2019)

Nice, ist sehr gut geworden!


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juli 2019)

Ja sehr gut aber ich persönlich hätte mir dafür nicht nen schwarzen M4 mit schwarzen Rädern genommen ^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Juli 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Nice, ist sehr gut geworden!


Dankeschön! 



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja sehr gut aber ich persönlich hätte mir dafür nicht nen schwarzen M4 mit schwarzen Rädern genommen ^^


Ja, ist vieles noch nicht perfekt. Hatte nur gedacht einen schwarzen M4 findet zumindest keiner *******. Hätte ich ihn jetzt Blau oder Rot gemacht wären wieder super viele gekommen und hätten gesagt...Bah...warum machste ihn nicht einfach schwarz!? xD Bei den Felgen hab ich zuerst Chrom getestet, aber dass hat das Hauptaugenmerk dann zu sehr auf die Felgen gelenkt. Drum hab ich sie auch schwarz gemacht! xD Aber trotzdem danke! 

*PS:* Am meisten beschäftigt hatte mich übrigens das Kennzeichen. Hab zig Kombis ausprobiert und nichts gefiel mir. Wollte dann "CAR P0RN" nehmen, aber das wurde Ingame wegen "vulgären Ausdrücken" geblockt.  Und "CINEMATIC" war ein Zeichen zu viel. Also hab ich's dann einfach komplett abgeschraubt.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 12 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 12 Update


*FH4 Release Notes: July 30th, 2019*

FH4 Release Notes: July 30th, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## Werner55 (1. August 2019)

Leute, ich möchte gerne mit meinem Sohn online paar Rennen fahren, an Events teilnehmen oder ähnliches.
Mein Sohn sitzt im Haus der Mutter (Exfrau), ich bei mir daheim
Beide haben das Spiel am PC installiert und an.
Wie muss man vorgehen, dass es online klappt?
ich danke Euch sehr.
Es ist für mich schon alles nicht so einfach, aber mein Sohn (13 J.) würde sich sehr freuen, wenn wir online mal zusammen rennen fahren könnten.
Danke !


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2019)

Addet euch gegenseitig in der Xbox App  und macht euch später nen eigen Clan in FH4.

Bevor ihr beide MP spielen könnt müssen beide durchs Tutorial um für den Horizon Kader qualifiziert zu werden. Heißt die 4 Jahreszeiten einmal durchhetzen. Dann könnt ihr zusammen weiter die Events fahren.


----------



## Werner55 (1. August 2019)

Danke Shorty...

kann man eigentlch komplett neu starten? ich würde gerne die Kampgane neu starten - frisch quasi mit neuen Kopfhörern das Spiel erleben und dann die Tage sogar mit meinem Sohn...


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2019)

Gute Frage, weiß ich leider nicht, ob man seinen Spielstand zurücksetzen kann, bzw. eine neue Karriere starten kann. 

Weiß das jemand ?

Ist es denn wirklich so entscheidend? Geht doch nur ums Level oder Credits beim Zurücksetzen.
Meiner Meinung nach fetzt das Spiel aber vor allem wegen der eigenen Skills, welche sich über die Zeit und verschiedene Setups ergeben. Die komplette Solo-Karriere ist da kein Indikator außer man fährt alles auf unschlagbar. 

Wenn du deinen Sohn die Events starten lässt, hast du auch die Option das Fahrzeug des Anführers zu wählen. Dann hast du 1:1 gleiche Bedingungen und LVL oder Cr. spielen keine Rolle. Umgekehrt aber auch, falls du ein gutes Setup präsentieren möchtest, dann startest du ein Event.

Zum Boosten einfach ab und zu ne Runde (oder 2) Goliath fahren, dann steigt das LVL und der Kontostand. 
Mit etwas Glück auch die Skills, von Allein.


----------



## shadie (2. August 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Danke Shorty...
> 
> kann man eigentlch komplett neu starten? ich würde gerne die Kampgane neu starten - frisch quasi mit neuen Kopfhörern das Spiel erleben und dann die Tage sogar mit meinem Sohn...



Weiß ich leider auch nicht, ist ja alles in der cloud an SPielständen.
Wenn aber die Entwickler meinen, dass man zu viel Geld im Auktionshaus verdient hat, löschen die deinen Spielstand 


Ich starte auch grad wieder durch nach ner langen Frustpause wegen gelöschtem Spielstand weil ich angeblich Fahrzeuge dupliziert habe.
Habe nix erstattet bekommen.

Sind ja echt viele neue Kisten dazu gekommen, der Rimac gefällt mir richtig gut :O Der hat richtig dampf.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. August 2019)

Denn Single Player kann man leider nicht Neustarten, würde aber auch gerne von neu anfangen aber ohne das mein Level und meine Autos weg sind.


----------



## V3CT0R (20. August 2019)

Cool, endlich die 2 Millionen Einnahmen von den Storys zusammen und den Ferrari 812 erhalten. Gar nicht mal sooo gut das Teil. O_o


----------



## Galford (20. August 2019)

Den Superfast gab es bereits kurz nach Release des Spieles auch im Forzathon-Shop, und dann halt danach für lange Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr. Aber alleine daher hatte ich schon 2.


----------



## V3CT0R (21. August 2019)

Ja, da wollte ich noch nicht jedes Auto sammeln. Dachte: "ach, brauch ich nicht. sieht aus wie jeder andere ferrari" 
Jetzt fehlen mir wohl nur noch die PO-Cars


----------



## Galford (21. August 2019)

Die PO Autos sind mir egal. Ich möchte ich die Unsitte mit dem PO Autos nicht unterstützen - es würde auch reichen wenn die 6 Monate bis nach Release nur für Vorbesteller wären, und man dann an die Autos kommen könnte, wie bei vielen anderen Autos auch, also z.B. über den Forzathon-Shop oder saisonale Meisterschaften etc.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 – Update 13*

Start - 6:15
Festival Playlist - 7:15
New Cars - 13:31
Community Routes - 35:18
Route Creator Updates - 42:23
General Updates - 50:42
Q&A - 55:00





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WmMHXe_OdNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerMuenchner (29. August 2019)

Hi,
habe eben gestartet, aber kein Festival Liste der Season 13. Auch keinen Porsche Cup oder andere Wochen Herausforderungen.
Weiß da jemand was?
Edit:
Hast recht ak1504 (Muss man immer manuell updaten bei Monats wechsel?)


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2019)

Den Store öffnen und Game updaten ? Was sonst wenn nix ingame hast lol ^^

*FH4 Release Notes: August 28th, 2019*

FH4 Release Notes: August 28th, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## V3CT0R (30. August 2019)

Geilllllllll Pooooorscheeeee


----------



## MineralWasserZ (3. September 2019)

Hab es jetzt auch, super Spiel bis auf:
Ich frag  mich wenn auch Arcade lastig wie kann ein Pickup auf einer Kurvenreichen Strecke bitte schön schneller sein als herkömliche Ralley Kisten,
das macht hinten und vorne keinen Sinn,
Ebenso selbst erlebt A800 ich muss bei langen kurven auf 180-190 runter( trotz voll auf Grip in den Tuning verfeinerungen) gehen während so ein Ford F150 mal eben mit 210 einfach so durch rauscht.

Sonsten eig super das Spiel, diese bekannten OP schüsseln spiel ich aus Prinzip nicht, daher spiel ich meist Team Online Rennen


----------



## paysen (17. September 2019)

Das mit den OP Autos nervt, ansonsten hat es wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Nur die Location war meiner Meinung nach nicht sooo geil, ich hab es lieber warm und sonnig wie in den Vorgängern.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. September 2019)

OP-Autos? Ihr scheint die falschen Setups zu nutzen, ganz ehrlich.

Das Thema OP-Autos ist dann ganz schnell vom Tisch, bleiben nur die PO-Autos, aber die stören ja niemanden.


----------



## paysen (17. September 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> OP-Autos? Ihr scheint die falschen Setups zu nutzen, ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Das Thema OP-Autos ist dann ganz schnell vom Tisch, bleiben nur die PO-Autos, aber die stören ja niemanden.



Damit ist eher generell die Meta gemeint in meinem Fall. Man hat so viele schöne Autos, aber man hat einfach einen dicken Nachteil, wenn man der Meta nicht folgt.


----------



## V3CT0R (18. September 2019)

Was sind denn "OP"-Autos?


----------



## FarChri (18. September 2019)

... OP würde ich als over powered verstehen. PO weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## paysen (18. September 2019)

Preorder bonus cars


----------



## Galford (24. September 2019)

Nur zur Info, und keine Panik, da es ja nicht jeden betreffen muss, aber der 


> *Festival Playlist Score Fix*


kann für Leute, die das Problem bisher nicht hatten, genau das Gegenteil bewirken. Ist mir jetzt auch passiert, aber ich hatte die Belohnungen für Serie 13 (welche am Donnerstag endet) immerhin schon erhalten.

Richtig nervig ist das allerdings wohl am ehesten für Leute, die in der derzeitigen Frühling-Saison bisher noch unter 80% lagen und das in den nächsten zwei Tagen noch ändern wollten.
Könnte aber natürlich auch unter Umständen ein Problem für die kommende Serie 14 werden - aber so weit sind wir ja noch nicht.

Die ganzen Patchnotes ausnahmsweise mal von mir hier gepostet:​


> *Xbox:* 1.349.174.0
> *PC:* 1.349.162.2
> 
> *SERIES 14 UPDATE*
> ...


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2019)

Nette neue Features und Wagen...


*Fora Horizon Update 14 Live Anniversary Stream*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Y8QNfRSLLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Timestamps
7:23 - Stream Start
10:32 - Monthly Playlists
16:26 - New cars
24:28 - Sell duplicate wheelspin cars for money
26:50 - Community Photos
30:20 - Route Blueprint update
37:44 - New Achievements
39:00 - Yearly Recap
42:00 - Fixes
45:25 - Q&A


----------



## V3CT0R (25. September 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, und keine Panik, da es ja nicht jeden betreffen muss, aber der
> 
> kann für Leute, die das Problem bisher nicht hatten, genau das Gegenteil bewirken. Ist mir jetzt auch passiert, aber ich hatte die Belohnungen für Serie 13 (welche am Donnerstag endet) immerhin schon erhalten.
> 
> ...




Kannst du das genauer erklären? Verstehe soweit nur Bahnhof. Nur kann ich sagen, dass ich jetzt tatsächlich bei 68 statt 81 Prozent angelangt bin, nachdem ich die letzte Hürde (Playground) gerade eben gemeister habe.
Also was läuft da schief und kann man dennoch 80 Prozent erreichen? So schaffe ich die 80 für die gesamte Saison noch nicht.


Akkere mich jetzt durchs Forzamotorsport-Forum durch 


EDIT: Ok, das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein. Das gesamte Forum ist gesperrt. O_O


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 14 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 14 Update


----------



## V3CT0R (27. September 2019)

Der Support meinte, dass bald ein Update rauskommen würde, der das Ganze fixt.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich starte immer in Legoland, auch wenn ich mich in GB auslogge. 
Wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## ak1504 (5. Oktober 2019)

Andere Unterkunft zu deinem "Standard Haus" machen ?


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2019)

War mir sicher das schon gemacht zu haben.

Aber ja, hat geholfen


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Oktober 2019)

Falls jemand Lust hat (vorzugsweise Lenkraduser), eine Runde "realistisch" rumzucruisen, gerne per pn melden!


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2019)

*Update 15 for Forza Horizon 4*

AR12 Gaming


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2019)

Upgrade Heroes ist ganz lustig


----------



## Galford (31. Oktober 2019)

Persönlich finde ich die neue Story (Edit: Geschäft) ehrlich gesagt eher mau. Was ist denn so gut daran? Die Fahrt zum Abholen des Autos? Die Fahrt zurück zum Tunen des Autos? Und die Autos die man als Belohnung bekommt - also bitte, wer die ein Jahr nach Release des Hauptspieles nicht eh schon hat, hat das Spiel zuvor wohl nicht viel gespielt (bis auf den Scheunenfund (den Audi) müssten auch alle in Wheelspins zu gewinnen sein).


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin weit davon entfernt, alle Autos zu besitzen oder mal gefahren zu sein.

Kaufe z.B. Autos gezielt und beschäftige mich dann ausgiebiger mit einem Modell. Oder cruise gerne einfach mal so.
Aber ist ja ok. Jeder zockt anders.

Hab die Challenge auch noch nicht durch, noch am Anfang. Keine Ahnung was da noch für Autos kommen.


----------



## Galford (19. November 2019)

Toyota kommt zurück. Gerade im Live-Stream angekündigt.

Edit: ab 12. Dezember mit dem Serie 17 Update​Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "Forza and Toyota have joined forces once again! It all starts on December 12th when #ForzaHorizon4 players can get behind the wheel of the 1998 Toyota Supra RZ as a part of the Series 17 update.… https://t.co/tEw7GZazfY"

Ankündigung am Ende:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vaQ6XaaoG2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2019)

Also new this month: 
- 2019 Ferrari 488 Pista 
- 2018 ATS GT 
- 1999 Lamborghini Diablo GT 
- 1970 Ferrari 512 S


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 16 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 16 Update


*FH4 Release Notes: November 20th, 2019*

FH4 Release Notes: November 20th, 2019 – Forza Support


----------



## Isrian (23. November 2019)

Hm. 2x Colossus mit nen Truck gefahren, den Iron Knight um genau zu gehen. 2x wurde die weekly Aufgabe nicht abgehakt. Mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## Galford (23. November 2019)

Du musst den Goliath fahren. Mal wieder falsch in der deutschen Übersetzung angegeben.


----------



## eminAevoLI (23. November 2019)

Horizon 4 hatte viel Potential, aber vieles fährt sich einfach 1 zu 1 gleich oder es gibt in der einen Klasse  nur 1 Fz. daher langweilig und die 60GB Speicher nicht Wert.


----------



## Isrian (24. November 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> Du musst den Goliath fahren. Mal wieder falsch in der deutschen Übersetzung angegeben.



Gut zu wissen, dann mach ich das halt.



eminAevoLI schrieb:


> Horizon 4 hatte viel Potential, aber vieles fährt sich einfach 1 zu 1 gleich oder es gibt in der einen Klasse  nur 1 Fz. daher langweilig und die 60GB Speicher nicht Wert.



Was willst du dann hier? Good bye!


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2019)

Also diese Übersetzungsfehler dauernd sind echt ein Witz. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fly4Fun (19. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt mit Battle Royal. Wäre ja nicht schlecht, auch wenns bescheuert ist, hätte man es überdacht. Da fordert euch jemand heraus, und querfeldein gehts zum Ziel. Total lächerlich. Hab jetzt so ungefähr 20 mal gespielt wegen Einfluss und CR. (Wegen ein bestimmtes Auto). Man darf sehr oft am Glücksrad drehen als Belohnung nach einem BR.
Schon komisch, es geht los. und schon nach 3 Sekunden haben eure Mitspieler die besten Autos gefunden. Dann kommt jemand, und nur weil er dich anhupt, musst du mit diesem ein Rennen fahren. Nein, nicht auf der Strasse. Hatte ein Porsche, und mein Gegner hats wohl geschafft mitten durch Felsen und Wälder da schneller anzukommen. Sowas von idiotisch dieser Modus.
Man kann auch sich verstecken, irgendwann seid ihr die letzten sechs, keine Duelle mehr wird angesagt, alle zum Zielort heisst es. Auch wenn sich FH4 selbst nicht ernst nimmt, eine solche Notmaßnahme wie Lego oder BR, muss nicht sein. Durchdacht ist es nicht. Viele wollen eine Garage oder eine Map.  
Das Menü ist zugemüllt mit Aufgaben, die mich null interessieren. Die Entwickler denken sich, vollmüllen, zureden, das Menü absolut unübersichtlich machen, überall Werbung verstecken, und voilà ein gutes Spiel kommt heraus. Und son Anfänger wie ich der nur rumfahren will, kapiert eh nichts.


----------



## Elektro (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe es inzwischen deinstalliert. Es war die 90 Euro die es mal gekostet hat Wert, ich hatte über 150 Spielstunden. Aber für mich ist die Luft jetzt raus FH3 hatte mich noch mehr gefesselt. FH4 ist halt, größtenteils, nur ein optisches Update. FH5 werde ich sicher nicht mehr zum Release und Vollpreis kaufen....


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Eben wieder im Multiplayer gespielt. Die richtigen Setups sind schon wichtig. 

Ich fand FH3 damals auch besser, speziell im MP. 
Auf der anderen Seite, ist die Bandbreite der verschiedenen Renn-Modi ganz gut in FH4.
Wobei ich gern noch längere Kurse  oder Rennen begrüßen würde.

Ob es das Geld wert war, naja, für mich schon. Allerdings hätten einige Updates bzgl. der "Rammer" früher kommen müssen.


----------



## FarChri (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie viele Stunden ich gespielt habe weiß ich nicht, aber die Kohle war es sicher wert. Spiele jetzt nur noch ganz selten - vielleicht 2 Stunden im Monat.

Ich hoffe aber auch auf FH5. Es wird Zeit für einige größere Anpassungen. Speziell das Tuning der Fahrzeuge (optisch und technisch) sollte mal angegangen werden. Würde mir auch Driftevents wünschen, das Fahrverhalten optional mehr auf Simulation zu ändern, verschiedene Rennstrecken Rennen,... 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es weiter geht. FH4 hat mich jedenfalls nicht so gefesselt wie die Vorgänger, was vermutlich aber nur an mir liegt - meine Ansprüche haben sich eben geändert.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2019)

Aber dass es aktuell bereits Drift-Events gibt ist bekannt, oder? Kam doch schon mit dem ersten DLC.


----------



## FarChri (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja, weiß ich. Ich meine eher mehr und eventuell auch in der "Story" besser einbinden - von mir aus auch als optionale Komponente weil das natürlich nicht jeder mag. Noch dazu fehlen mir richtige Driftstrecken (nicht nur kurze Teilabschnitte). So ein paar Bergstrecken wären mal genial. Die eine auf der zweiten Insel (keine Ahnung wie die jetzt heißt) macht echt Laune, aber ist halt nur eine. Oder Gymkhana - das wär auch ganz cool.


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Battle Royal Modus ist wie alle anderen Battle Royal total bescheuert!


----------



## ak1504 (27. Dezember 2019)

Deswegen sind diese auch so erfolgreich.


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2019)

Nur weil viele das spielen, heisst das ja nicht das ich es nicht bescheuert finden darf. Fortnite ist auch erfolreich und ich finde es bescheuert!


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (9. Januar 2020)

Gibt es hier wirklich keine Leute mit denen man mal vernünftig über die Map cruisen/heizen kann so wie es bei TDU/TDU 1,5 möglich war? Im Spiel findet man solche Leute (oder gar Gruppen) trotz zig mal neue Lobby suchen nie. Irgendwie schaltet man jedes mal gefrustet aus weil man höchstens welche findet die die Autobahn hoch und runter ballern, ausserhalb aber an der ersten Kurve scheitern


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2020)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Gibt es hier wirklich keine Leute mit denen man mal vernünftig über die Map cruisen/heizen kann so wie es bei TDU/TDU 1,5 möglich war? Im Spiel findet man solche Leute (oder gar Gruppen) trotz zig mal neue Lobby suchen nie. Irgendwie schaltet man jedes mal gefrustet aus weil man höchstens welche findet die die Autobahn hoch und runter ballern, ausserhalb aber an der ersten Kurve scheitern



Naja, bist eben ein wenig spät dran, die meisten "Fahrer" sind entweder zu anderen Spielen abgewandert, weil der Multiplayer anfangs so Kacke war (Bandennutzung und ungebremst in andere Fahrer crashen um Plätze gut zu machen) oder haben sich bereits sattgesehen... ausgecruised...
Hat zur Folge, dass nur noch Leute online sind, die am perfekten Track-Setup arbeiten und gegen die man keine Chance hat. Oder eben jene Fahrer die du beschreibst. 

Die Leute, die aus Freude am virtuellen Fahren spielen sind größtenteils schon weg. Eventuell hast du Glück und findest noch eine aktive "Cruiser"-Gruppe. 

Die Random-Online Lobbys (also in der Open World) sind mMn. leider komplett unbrauchbar, außer das die Map mit anderen Fahrern gefüllt wird.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Januar 2020)

Warum sollte man mit anderen durch die Welt cruisen? Was soll daran mehr Spaß machen als sich die Welt alleine anzuschauen?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit anderen durch die Welt cruisen? Was soll daran mehr Spaß machen als sich die Welt alleine anzuschauen?



Guter Punkt, speziell wenn man über Randoms spricht. Das sowas mit Kollegen Spaß machen könnte, möglich. 
Aber Randoms mit ihren 1200Ps Ford Transit Karren wissen doch gar nicht was du von denen willst.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (9. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, bist eben ein wenig spät dran, die meisten "Fahrer" sind entweder zu anderen Spielen abgewandert, weil der Multiplayer anfangs so Kacke war (Bandennutzung und ungebremst in andere Fahrer crashen um Plätze gut zu machen) oder haben sich bereits sattgesehen... ausgecruised...
> Hat zur Folge, dass nur noch Leute online sind, die am perfekten Track-Setup arbeiten und gegen die man keine Chance hat. Oder eben jene Fahrer die du beschreibst.
> 
> Die Leute, die aus Freude am virtuellen Fahren spielen sind größtenteils schon weg. Eventuell hast du Glück und findest noch eine aktive "Cruiser"-Gruppe.
> ...




Ich habe hier ja schon einmal vor über einem Jahr gesucht und war auch  vom ersten Tag der Ultimate Edition mit dabei...Probleme mit dem  Multiplayer hatte ich nie und da es immer eher um Freestyle in der Open  World ging, waren Bandennutzer kein Problem. Auch in echten Rennen  hatten solche, aufgrund ihres Könnens eh keine Chance 

@Blackvoodoo...Hast wohl nie TDU/TDU2 gespielt, da hat man ständig Gruppen am Leuchtturm gefunden und ist dann die kleine oder große Runde zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Januar 2020)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo...Hast wohl nie TDU/TDU2 gespielt, da hat man ständig Gruppen am Leuchtturm gefunden und ist dann die kleine oder große Runde zusammen gefahren.


Doch, aber offline. 
Ich frage mich halt immer noch was daran Spaß macht einfach so rum zu fahren.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Doch, aber offline.
> Ich frage mich halt immer noch was daran Spaß macht einfach so rum zu fahren.




Naja, mit Fahrzeugen im Auslieferungszustand kann schon interessant sein, so eine AC Cobra haben sicher die wenigsten schon mal bewegt oder am Ende des Drehzahlbandes gehört. 

Darüber hinaus weiß ich aber auch nicht.  Cruisen ist doch dann eh eine Solonummer.


----------



## FarChri (10. Januar 2020)

Ich hab das in TDU auch immer gemacht - aber immer mit Freunden. Nebenbei gequatscht und ein wenig die Autos verglichen (Beschleunigung, Geschwindigkeit,...). Mit irgendwelchen Leuten würde mich das aber auch nicht interessieren. Aber in unserer Gruppe war das doch ganz unterhaltsam und chillig.

Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Fly4Fun (15. Januar 2020)

Obwohl FH4 bei mir auf der Konsole schon installiert ist, lade ich gerade das "Update" herunter. So knapp 75 GB. Das komplette Spiel lädt es sich runter. Ich weiss nicht mal was los ist. Das Spiel geht mir eh auf den Keks. Fortnite meets Rennspiel.


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2020)

Ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2020)

*Forza Horizon 4 Series 18 Update*

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 Series 18 Update


----------



## ak1504 (10. Februar 2020)

*FH4 Release Notes: February 10th, 2020*

FH4 Release Notes: February 10th, 2020 – Forza Support


----------



## DARPA (11. Februar 2020)

> Fixed an issue where players using metric settings were unable to get 3 stars on a chapter in the British Racing Green story


----------



## Galford (14. Februar 2020)

Tipp des Tages:
Wer den Apollo Intensa Emozione bisher verpasst hat, hat ab jetzt noch ca. 23,5 Stunden (bis 1 Uhr, 15.02.2020) die Chance, sich als Valentinstagsgeschenk, das Auto im Forzathonshop für 0 Forzathonpunkte ("gratis") zu sichern. 

Auch der jetzt nicht mehr so seltene Pre-Order Ford Focus gibt es nochmals im Forzathonshop, allerdings werden 500 FP fällig.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2020)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 20 Update*

_"Series 20 has arrived and it’s bringing the heat with a contemporary hyper-GT car, a vintage one-of-a-kind rocket, and a bar-raising film favorite..."_

*Get all the details:* Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 20 Update


*FH4 Release Notes: March 10th, 2020*

FH4 Release Notes: March 10th, 2020 – Forza Support


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (17. März 2020)

Hallo, habe mir das Spiel auch seit gestern abend. Ich möchte mit meinem PS4 Controller spielen, dieser wird aber nicht richtig erkannt. Spielen ist somit unmöglich. Auf Steam bzw in Destiny usw funktioniert er ohne probleme. Geht das nur mit einem richtigen PC Controller ala XBox One usw?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. März 2020)

Kauf dir einfach einen Xbox Controller für 20€ und fertig. Für alles andere müsste man Googlen.

PS: Natürlich geht das zu 100% mit einem Microsoft Xbox Controller auf dem PC, ob das nur mit diesem geht vermag ich nicht zu prophezeien.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (17. März 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach einen Xbox Controller für 20€ und fertig. Für alles andere müsste man Googlen.
> 
> PS: Natürlich geht das zu 100% mit einem Microsoft Xbox Controller auf dem PC, ob das nur mit diesem geht vermag ich nicht zu prophezeien.



Ich wollte halt vermeiden, noch einen Controller zu kaufen, da ich 5 PS 4 dualshock 4 Controller hier habe. 
Wo bekomm ich denn nen Xbox Controller für 20€ her? Ist der dann auch noch neu? Die gehen doch erst ab 39 € los. Mfg

Habe mir jetzt einen Xbox One Controller bestellt, der kürzlich gekaufte PowerA entspricht nicht so meinem Geschmack, die Qualität ist mir zu schlecht.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (25. März 2020)

ich bekomme keine verbindung zu horizon live, hatte das schon mal jemand?


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2020)

Liegt eventuell an der globalen Situation das es überall mal Schluckauf gibt. Einfach morgen nochmal probieren.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (29. März 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Liegt eventuell an der globalen Situation das es überall mal Schluckauf gibt. Einfach morgen nochmal probieren.



Hatte das jetzt schon ein paar mal, bzw jedes mal wenn ich mich einlogge


----------



## DerMuenchner (10. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,
viellecht könnt ihr mir helfen.
Seitdem dem Gestrigen Update kann ich nicht mehr ins Spiel. Es hängt bei der Stelle, wo der Nick kommt, also der letzte Ladebildschirm.
Liegt das an der Internet Auslastung am Oster-Wochende?
RDR2 lief heute ohne Probleme.
Danke


Edit:
Fenster mit: Daten werden Synchronisiert.....
ploppte auch noch auf


----------



## -Shorty- (10. April 2020)

Windows Updaten


----------



## DerMuenchner (11. April 2020)

Oder den Store zurücksetzten bzw. neu Installieren?

Edit:
Danke dir Shorty. Hat geklappt. Bin jetzt auf Win10 1909
Als ob du es gewußt hast


----------



## -Shorty- (14. April 2020)

Tolles Update, nur 635 Bilder von verschiedenen Autos anfertigen. Diese Bilder landen letztlich nicht mal bei den Photos sondern gehen direkt ins Datennirvana. 

60 Autos hab ich in der ersten Stunde geschossen, also noch 10h Instagramsimulator spielen.

Selbst mit Random Singleplayerrennen, um mehr Autos abzulichten, unterliegt man am Ende dem Zufall, da die KI Random Autos fährt.

Wer kommt denn Bitte auf so eine Gülle in einem Arcaderacer? 

@ DerMuenchner: Da das Spiel direkt mit dem MS Store verknüpft ist, bin ich schon mehrmals über dieses Problem gestolpert...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. April 2020)

Forza verlangt das aktuellste Windows und weigert sich sonst. Meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Galford (14. April 2020)

Horizon Promo (das Fotoschießen) gab es schon in Forza Horizon 3. Und es sind 685 Autos in FH4. 

Mit dem richtigen Erstellen von Blaupausen für Rennen ist es jetzt nicht so das riesigen Problem die Fotos zu machen. Man kann sogar einzelne Autos gezielt zulassen. Auch Autos, die man noch nicht besitzt (weil man nicht an der Uhr gedreht hat - wenn das denn noch geht?) kann man recht einfach fotografieren. Natürlich hab ich auch einige Autos einzeln fotografiert. Aber 60 Autos in einer Stunde, gerade ganz am Anfang wo man ja noch fast völlig wahllos alles an Autos ablichten kann, ist schon wenig.

Edit: Natürlich ist es trotzdem ein großer Aufwand alle Autos zu fotografieren, wer aber nur an den Ferrari und Gunther Werks Porsche will, sollte mit (es waren glaube ich) 200 Autos jetzt nicht so große Probleme haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. April 2020)

Jeder wie er will aber die 100€ hab ich in ein Arcaderacer investiert, was soll also diese ABM.

Der Vergleich zu FH3 hinkt, dort konnte ich meiner Erinnerung nach von Beginn an diese drölfzig Autos fotografieren, nicht 1,5 Jahre nach Release. 

Man hätte auch einfach nur mal 3-4 neue Strecken anlegen können, oder wenn jede Kreativität fehlt die vorhanden Strecken mal umgekehrt verfügbar machen können. Es gibt so viele gute Userstrecken die mit wenigen Griffen MP-fähig geworden wären.  Man hätte zu Ostern sogar ein klein wenig Kreativ werden können, so von wegen Open-World, zig Verstecke und Plätze aber gut.



Das Features aus FH3 teils Jahre brauchen um in FH4 implementiert zu werden spricht ja schon Bände. Leider nur halbherzig, denn in MP-Session kann man immer noch keine Doppelt gewonnenen Autos verkaufen.
Also läuft die Garage permanent ins Limit, nervt dann schon etwas aus den 800 Karren die 20 doppelten wieder auszusortieren, und zwar jeden Abend...


----------



## Galford (15. April 2020)

Ja, es stimmt, in FH3 war das von Anfang an drin. Die Kritik ist berechtigt, aber trotzdem, 200 Autos ist nicht so wild, um an die beiden Autos zu kommen, was wohl den meisten Leuten reichen wird, und keiner ist dazu gezwungen, dass alles innerhalb eines Tages zu machen. Außerdem scheint es Leute zu geben, die sich über die Rückkehr von Horizon Promo freuen.


Ich kenne das Problem mit dem Garagenlimit sehr gut, mit kleinem Unterschied, da ich kaum MP spiele. Bei 750 Plätzen und 680+ unterschiedlichen Autos gibt es nicht mehr so viel Platz seltene Autos doppelt zu behalten. Alleine die Tatsache das man nicht zu jeder Zeit an jedes Auto kommen kann, sorgt bei mir dafür, dass ich mich von manchen Autos nur schwer trennen kann, selbst wenn ich sie eigentlich nicht doppelt oder dreifach brauche. Ich hoffe eine erneute Erhöhung des Garagenlimit ist noch nicht vom Tisch.​


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2020)

Infos zum letzten aktuellen Update:

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 21 Update*


*FH4 Release Notes: April 7th, 2020*


----------



## ak1504 (16. Mai 2020)

Noch mehr free Content mit Update 22

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 22 Update


----------



## Galford (4. Juni 2020)

Falls sich jemand heute zum eigentlich geplanten Wechsel auf die neue Serie 23 wundert:



> As we were finishing up the Series 23 update we discovered an issue that has prevented us from releasing on time. This means that when the season changes today, the game will not have the content we had hoped to bring you and will instead revert to a back-up version of Summer.
> 
> We apologize for this and are working tirelessly to get this issue resolved and deliver the update that we know you&#8217;re all so keen to play. #ForzaHorizon4​​


https://twitter.com/forza_support/status/1268504860623659008

Ich hoffe das beantwortet vorab irgendwelche Frage, warum wie was nicht geht. Update kommt, aber verspätet.



*NEUE INFOS vom 10.06.2020*


> The issue with the Series 23 release has been resolved and we are moving through our test process for that build. Tomorrow, Autumn will continue to use backup Content.
> 
> We are hoping to release the build next week. After the season change over on Thursday 18th, you will see the correct Series 23 content for the rest of the Series​​




https://twitter.com/forza_support/status/1270781485696466944
https://twitter.com/forza_support/status/1270781579820822528


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2020)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 23 Update*


*FH4 Release Notes: 15. Juni, 2020*


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2020)

*MR2*


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2020)

Forza Horizon 4 | Series 24 Update

Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 4 | Series 24 Update


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2020)

Es gibt wieder Content... 1x Formula Drift, 1x Toyota und 2 Lexus...


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2020)

News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2020)

FH4 Release Notes: October 13th, 2020









						FH4 Release Notes: Series 28 October 13th, 2020
					

We're constantly working to improve the experience in Forza Horizon 4. Below you will find a summary of items fixed or improved upon in this update. Version Number:   Xbox: 1.443.708.0  PC: 1.443.7...




					support.forzamotorsport.net
				





Mittlerweile hat auch jemand geschafft die News zum Update zu schreiben die vorhin noch nicht vorhanden war...

Forza Horizon 4 | Series 28 Update









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net
				






Das sind mal alle Wagen die in den fast 2 Jahren nach Ablauf des Car Pass gratis hinzugefügt wurden bisher, wobei schon wieder ein paar mehr hinzukamen ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMuenchner (6. November 2020)

Servus alle,
weiß jemand wo ich Spieledateien löschen kann.
Anscheinend meint das Spiel ich habe zu viele gekaufte Tunings.
Kann das sein?


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2020)

Wer die Seite noch nicht kennt: https://totallygamergirl.com/rubrik/guides/

Immer aktuelle deutsche Guides zu den Forzathons und Festival Spielelisten...

Die wohl einzige deutsche Seite dieser Art und die wie ich finde viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient 




DerMuenchner schrieb:


> Servus alle,
> weiß jemand wo ich Spieledateien löschen kann.
> Anscheinend meint das Spiel ich habe zu viele gekaufte Tunings.
> Kann das sein?



Also Spieldateien löschen auf dem PC würde ich nicht ^^

Du musst in dem Fall ingame deine gespeicherten Tuning Files separat löschen. Etwas umständlich da man keine generelle Übsersicht hat und für jeden Wagen einzeln nachschauen muss was man da an User Tunings gespeichert hat... Ich würde bei den Wagen anfangen die du am meisten nutzt...

Btw:

Sein Save Game auf PC sichern vor dem nächsten Game Start kann nicht schaden. Zu finden unter C:\Benutzer\Euer Profil\

\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.SunriseBaseGame_8wekyb3d8bbwe\SystemAppData

Dort den wgs Ordner sichern.

Versteckte Ordner müssen sichtbar gemacht werden in den Explorer Optionen...


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2020)

Hey, 
bei mir löschts oft meine Gamepad Settings so dass ich die Tasten neu zuweisen muß. Ist das ein bekannter Bug und gibts da vll abhilfe?! =(


----------



## ak1504 (9. Dezember 2020)

FH4 Release Notes: Series 30 December 8th, 2020

Xbox One: 1.457.371.0
Xbox Series: 2.457.371.0
PC: 1.457.371.2
THE HORIZON SUPER7
Step up to the dealer’s table and take on the Super7, a brand-new game mode that tasks you to beat 7 community created challenges in order to win incredible prizes! You can enter the Horizon Super7 either through the Pause Menu, or through a new in-world activation near the UK Festival Site, and it can be played as many times as you like each Season.

Thanks to the community’s newly unleashed creativity, every Challenge Card in the Horizon Super7 has the chance to delight, surprise or infuriate. Found a Challenge Card you don’t like? No problem – simply burn the Challenge Card to get a new one and carry on working your way towards success! The Horizon Super7 also includes a whole host of new rewards, including the 1924 Austin Seven and the 1979 Triumph TR7 Roadster.

CHALLENGE CARDS
Create your own Challenge Cards, a new UGC type that lets your imagination run wild, and share them with your friends! Choose from any location on the road and pick from a variety of gameplay types, including Drift, Speed, Air and many more.

There are three ways to play Challenge Cards:

The Horizon Super7 – A new game mode that curates a unique list of 7 Challenge Cards made by the community
Freeroam – The world will be populated with an ever refreshing list of Challenge Cards for you to discover
The Challenge Browser – Located on the Pause Menu, the Challenge Browser offers more granular search options, allowing you fine tune your search for your next favorite Challenge Card
Challenge Cards can be created through either the Pause Menu on the Horizon Super7 tab, or through new freeroam activation points for other players Challenge Cards.

BLUEPRINT BUILDER
For the first time in Forza history, players have control of the world around them. Blueprint Builder lets you place stunts, structures and scenery into your Challenge Cards – including Half Pipes, Stunt Ramps…and even a T-Rex! Blueprint Builder unlocks a new world of surprising gameplay possibilities never seen before in Horizon, so explore your creativity and have fun! Blueprint Builder can be accessed when setting a score for your Challenge Card.

BUG FIXES
Fixed issues with throttle input, steering input, and force feedback on Xbox One Series S/X when using wheel and pedal peripherals
Fixed an issue where engine audio was corrupt for the ‘Porsche 911: Re-imagined by Singer’ on Xbox One Series S/X.
Fixed an issue where Clubs are not accessible to players on Xbox One Series S/X
Fixed an issue where player liveries would disappear after completing Showcase Events.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr1sJeSBE9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Isrian (1. Januar 2021)

Sagt mal, die Blitzerzone "Toft" in der aktuellen Winter Saison, mit welchen Wagen kann man die schaffen? Mein bester Versuch war mit nen Ariel Nomad und 202 km/h.


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2021)

Du kannst doch glaube ich nachdem du geblitzt eurdest, die bestenliste angucken. Da stehen auch die Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Isrian (1. Januar 2021)

Ja, die 3 Sterne hab ich ja. Aber im Winter auf rutschiger Straße ist das wieder eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Januar 2021)

Corvette C8 kommt am 14.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37TRPTZ4fmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Februar 2021)

*Forza Horizon 4 | Series 32 Update*









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2021)

News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2021)

Forza Horizon 4 | Series 36 Update









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2021)

News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2022)

We’re aware that some PC players running a NVIDIA GPU are experiencing unexpected crashing in #ForzaHorizon4.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1603892436656586754

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

